# The thread for random single confessions Part Trois



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

The old one was getting a bit unweildy.

Have at it, folks!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess I make so many jokes sometimes because I don't know how to juggle the grief, reasonable and unreasonable.


----------



## Mini (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that as of today I am 6'10 and 1/2 inches tall. From now on I'm saying I'm 7', as no one who meets me will A) know the difference, and B) meet me for the first time whilst I'm barefoot.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 23, 2006)

Mini, is this an increase in height for you? (I confess your height astounds me -- I'm only 5'2" and to me anyone over 5'4" is hugely tall).

My confession? I'm a little tired from working six nights in a row, and looking forward to a few days off. However, I'm a little worried about a couple of my patients and I want to call or visit the unit to see how they're doing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess I don't know what I wanted to confess...


----------



## Donna (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that I am turning quite cynical and that I really resent the people whose actions are making me that way.


----------



## ripley (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that I am so tired of trying and trying and trying and having nothing change.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that being sick when you're all alone makes you feel even more alone. It really kind of sucks.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that Donna, Ripley, and Carrie must be reading my mind, they stole my confessions


:wubu: but I like them all so much it doesn't matter. lets hope for better days ahead ladies


----------



## Mini (Aug 23, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Mini, is this an increase in height for you? (I confess your height astounds me -- I'm only 5'2" and to me anyone over 5'4" is hugely tall).



Indeed it is. Last time I measured I was 6'9 and 3/4". I used to round up to 6'10" 'cause it was easier.

Now I figure I can get away with 7'.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 23, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess that I am turning quite cynical and that I really resent the people whose actions are making me that way.



Yeah but you're so damn cute I can hardly stand it. :wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess this:
I have a hypothesis that the Random Single Confessions thread(s) and other game-type threads may or may not be taking away from the context of detailed, thorough, or otherwise quality posts/threads.

This is not to suggest that other threads are not quality oriented, or out-right spectacular quality as a whole.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Aug 23, 2006)

My first confession - I love me some TALL men! :smitten:


----------



## Tina (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess I'm looking forward to seeing elle's hair. I also discovered that I am exactly as wide as I am tall.

I'm also glad Vickums gets some well-deserved time off -- the woman is completely dedicated.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess that I'm only posting in here so that this thread will show up on my user control panel.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that being sick when you're all alone makes you feel even more alone. It really kind of sucks.



I confess that when this has happened to me in the past that I just usually get really creative to try to cure my boredome and to also get my mind off feeling ill. Since I am a musician, I usually create music of some sort. Or I do something nerdy like go through all of my cds and organize them in some manner. :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that when this has happened to me in the past that I just usually get really creative to try to cure my boredome and to also get my mind off feeling ill. Since I am a musician, I usually create music of some sort. Or I do something nerdy like go through all of my cds and organize them in some manner. :doh:



You're a better sick person than I, Swamps. I can't do much besides work and sleep.


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2006)

I confess I seem to be having an "invisible" day. 

Ah well... back at it tomorrow sans invisibility cloak.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess I seem to be having an "invisible" day.
> 
> Ah well... back at it tomorrow sans invisibility cloak.



We all have 'em sometimes, sweetpea. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Havarti (Aug 24, 2006)

I think Anderson Cooper is hot, and I'm a straight male.

/David Duchovny too
//and Tim Curry


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 24, 2006)

Lord have mercy on my soul!! I had NO IDEA how much crap I had accumulated just from moving home 3 years ago. I'm so glad I don't have to completely clear out..or it would take 3 months to move..lol

I found 2 more boxes of clothes under my bed..I've got 3 huge tubs full already..

Save me seymour..save me!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You're a better sick person than I, Swamps. I can't do much besides work and sleep.



Bummer.  I hope you take care and feel better soon, Carrie. 

p.s. I finally got a job. It's a sucky part-time job working at Subway with extremely crappy pay. But it's a job, nonetheless. Soon, I hope to be getting a better paying job with more hours as a Certified Nursing Assistant. 

More than likely, I won't keep my job working at Subway because I am going to want more hours with greater pay. I should be orientating at the very same place, a nursing home that my wife works at (which is also in walking distance to home) very soon.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess that I hate sunburns as they prevent me from taking hot showers.

Edit: I suppose this is really more of a complaint...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I confess that I hate sunburns as they prevent me from taking hot showers.
> 
> Edit: I suppose this is really more of a complaint...



*LOL*

very true about the hot showers! *ouch* :doh:


----------



## Friday (Aug 24, 2006)

> I think Anderson Cooper is hot, and I'm a straight male.
> /David Duchovny too
> //and Tim Curry



IC that when that elevator first comes up with Timmy in his corset and fishnets I just slobber. What is it about a man in pearls?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 24, 2006)

It's a week until I get to see Ryan. I realized that at 5 AM this morning, and my heart absolutely fluttered. I think this is the happiest I've been about seeing someone since my brother came home for Christmas after his first semester of law school.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's a week until I get to see Ryan. I realized that at 5 AM this morning, and my heart absolutely fluttered. I think this is the happiest I've been about seeing someone since my brother came home for Christmas after his first semester of law school.



Awww! :wubu: 

I confess that I just lied to a client. I told her to excuse my voice since I had a cold, but I actually just woke up late.  ​


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 24, 2006)

Did I already confess that I'm loving the board again? Eat it up, yum. I thought I'd already confessed that, but I don't see it here. I'd also like to confess that I shampooed with conditioner yesterday, and conditioned with shampoo. It was an accident. And I confess to being inordinately curious to hear how TSL and Ryan get on. In scrimshawesque detail. Oh, and my boogers itch.

I'd also like to piggyback on Friday's confession. Dr. Frank N. Furter can pull a glove off with his teeth like nobody's bi'ness.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 24, 2006)

TSL and Ryan are pretty damned curious too. TSL knows she does like Ryan's mommy though. On the off-chance Ryan and I don't get along, I'm spending the week going junking with his mom and pulling shy cats out from underneath his parents' bed.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess that if my car isn't finished today..I will make the 10 o'clock news


----------



## jamie (Aug 24, 2006)

Friday said:


> IC that when that elevator first comes up with Timmy in his corset and fishnets I just slobber. What is it about a man in pearls?



I confess I have a thing for men in eyeliner.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I have a thing for men in eyeliner.



Spot-on! Gets my panties in a bunch just thinking about it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Spot-on! Gets my panties in a bunch just thinking about it.



Yes indeedy. 

View attachment jack sparrow.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yes indeedy.



Between this, my Bill Clinton thread in Hyde park, and the general single-ness in my life, I have to admit that I'm uncomfortably unable to get my needs met right now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Between this, my Bill Clinton thread in Hyde park, and the general single-ness in my life, I have to admit that I'm uncomfortably unable to get my needs met right now.



IC that I need a cold shower.  Because while I'm not into guys in eye liner, I do loves me some Johnny Depp. (Speaking of whom, anybody seen The Libertine? JD with loooooong hair. :eat2: )


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> IC that I need a cold shower.  Because while I'm not into guys in eye liner, I do loves me some Johnny Depp. (Speaking of whom, anybody seen The Libertine? JD with loooooong hair. :eat2: )



Oh YEAH, I forgot to mention the long hair thread complete with piccies of the boy just a few miles away.

I confess I've been in a woman mode for the last few months, but today its men, men, men, men.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess I started packing for a trip that doesn't start for eight days. Think I'm excited?


----------



## Donna (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess I can't get enough water to drink today and that my phone won't stop ringing. Except for the really, really important phone call which isn't coming.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 24, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I have a thing for men in eyeliner.



Yes! Yes!
Like Robert Smith.... 
yummmmy.​


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess that I wish I had a picture of someone lovin' on my chub to post in that thread.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I wish I had a picture of someone lovin' on my chub to post in that thread.



Spot-On.



the ten letter minimum is pure facism.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess that earlier this year I ruined a perfectly romantic moment when my companion and I stood on my front porch, arm in arm, looking up at the twinkling star-filled sky, he pointing to various constellations and telling me what they were, when I inquired, "Can I see Uranus?" 


It was so worth it, though.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess that on tv shows like "House Hunters", when people are shopping for million dollar (and up) homes, it's like they're speaking a foreign language I don't understand. I can't even conceive of how much money that is.

Odd.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess that hospitals totally scare the SHIT outta me.


----------



## ripley (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess I just giggled like a schoolgirl when I read this:




> Cummingtonite
> 
> Its official name is magnesium iron silicate hydroxide, and it has the formula (Mg,Fe)7Si8O22(OH)2. It got its name from the locality where it was first found, Cummington, Massachusetts, USA.




Chemistry humor. Gotta love it.

http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/sillymolecules/sillymols.htm


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 24, 2006)

I confess I wasn't supposed to get online tonight..but I'm done packing..and too nervous to sleep...and scared...and restless..and a whole bunch of emotions I don't wanna even get into..lol

sleep misty..sleep


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess I just had the most exhausting IM conversation, followed by the most exhausting myspace post. But, yeah, back to the *happy fat!*


----------



## Mini (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess that I should be in bed.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 25, 2006)

ripley said:


> Chemistry humor. Gotta love it.
> 
> http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/sillymolecules/sillymols.htm



Interesting nerdiness, Ripley.

I liked what they had to say about moronic acid: "But why it's called moronic acid is still unknown."  :bow:


----------



## ripley (Aug 25, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Interesting nerdiness, Ripley.
> 
> I liked what they had to say about moronic acid: "But why it's called moronic acid is still unknown."  :bow:




I am a little bit of a nerd; you've found me out. 

The question now is, why can't my birthstone be cummingtonite rather than emerald?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess I made it a month, I own it, and hell if this next month is gonna be as bad as the first! Yes! *victory dance*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess that I'm pooped! 
 
I don't wanna move anything else!
I'd rather live on the streets!
Screw it!
AHHHHH!

Ok, back to packing. ​


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm about to leave work and head to the grocery store to pick up some kind of finger food to take to my best friend's "Good Luck with Your Weight Loss Surgery" party. I am really, really dreading this and have dragged my feet for 20 minutes already. The party starts in 35 minutes. I have to buy food, go home and feed my pets, change clothes.. I would love to fake an illness, but I really feel I need to support my friend. I just know that I'm the only other fat person and I have this feeling everyone's going to be looking at me and wondering if I'm next for surgery.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

geez. that sounds awful. 
i say forget everything else, and use the 35 minutes to get all gussied up and show up looking more casually glamourous than any other girl (skinny or not) in the room. 
then again, dressing up is my solution to just about everything in life.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

also: i confess that i just don't like either of them anymore.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess that I don't understand the "user title"-thread anymore...
Quite confusing... 




... a little too often, as it seems...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I don't understand the "user title"-thread anymore...
> Quite confusing...
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, Timberwolf!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess I'm in the mood for beer tonight. 

In reality, I'd rather have tequila, but I am not making a three hour round trip for tequila. That's insane.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that as of today I am 6'10 and 1/2 inches tall. From now on I'm saying I'm 7', as no one who meets me will A) know the difference, and B) meet me for the first time whilst I'm barefoot.




I confess that every time Mini speaks of his height.....my nether regions twitch with delight.

God....I love tall...really, REALLY tall.


-velvet....the height slut.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 25, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Did I already confess that I'm loving the board again? Eat it up, yum. I thought I'd already confessed that, but I don't see it here. I'd also like to confess that I shampooed with conditioner yesterday, and conditioned with shampoo. It was an accident. And I confess to being inordinately curious to hear how TSL and Ryan get on. In scrimshawesque detail. Oh, and my boogers itch.
> 
> I'd also like to piggyback on Friday's confession. Dr. Frank N. Furter can pull a glove off with his teeth like nobody's bi'ness.




I confess I watch this movie for him, and only him......beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## Tina (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess that I'm pooped. Long, busy day, and to top it off, tons of x-rays on my knees, which are hurting like heck. Picked up some take-out Philippino food (lumpia, poncit and pork adobo with rice and plenty of sauce), so at least I don't have to cook. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess I remember why I hate living in an apartment..noisy ass upstairs neighbors..I can barely hear myself think because of the television and/or stereo.. *sigh*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess I scared the living shit out of my mother. I was hiding under the desk in her bedroom in the dark and grabbed her ankle and she was walking past. She smacked me in the forehead before she realized who it was!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 25, 2006)

IC that no matter how many times I see it, _Mr. Smith goes to Washington _makes me sob like a baby.

God, I love Capra films. They are so beautifully.....American.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 25, 2006)

i just took SUCH an inappropriate nap.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 25, 2006)

I confess I need a sugar daddy..asap...Good gravy..I forgot how expensive moving was..so all interested applicants just shoot me a pm please


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 25, 2006)

okay I love my honey very much but a full size bed is just not enough room for a fatso like me and a chubster like him, plus a 25 lb dog. I confess that I don't mind that he's a night owl so I can get the entire bed to myself! Can't wait until we get the king size bed in a few weeks.


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2006)

> I was hiding under the desk in her bedroom in the dark and grabbed her ankle and she was walking past.



IC I'd have walloped you. My littlest sis used to hide under my high old fashioned bed and do this and it scared the crap out of me every freakin' time.:shocked:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 26, 2006)

I confess I went to my friend's WLS send-off party and actually had a really good time. I'm glad I went. Had I faked an illness as I had contemplated, I'd never have known that WLS was the topic of conversation for about 5 minutes only and that my friend works with some really fun people and that her "other best friend" was as curious about meeting me as I was about meeting her (and she was really cool). I would've assumed the worst about the gathering and about her other friends and truly would've missed out on a good evening.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 26, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> okay I love my honey very much but a full size bed is just not enough room for a fatso like me and a chubster like him, plus a 25 lb dog. I confess that I don't mind that he's a night owl so I can get the entire bed to myself! Can't wait until we get the king size bed in a few weeks.


Ah Miss T.. your world is about to change for the better. You can have so much fun on a king size bed.


----------



## Tina (Aug 26, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I would've assumed the worst about the gathering and about her other friends and truly would've missed out on a good evening.



Don't you just love it when you're wrong in that way? Good for you, TFG!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 26, 2006)

IC that I need a new ethnic food group to explore.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 26, 2006)

I confess this humidity and heat has me feeling like a damp wash cloths someone dropped on the floor.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 26, 2006)

I confess moving was a bad idea..I'm going to go cry my eyes out for awhile


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 26, 2006)

I confess that I'll miss Maynard Ferguson.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess moving was a bad idea..I'm going to go cry my eyes out for awhile



No, honey, please don't think that - you're homesick and scared, understandably. It'll take you a few days to settle in, but then things will look up. I imagine it will help once you start work, too - you can keep busy and meet new people, etc. 

Hang in there, okay?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 26, 2006)

Misty - what Carrie said. Give yourself some time. If you feel lonely tonight, hang out in chat or here or make calls to your best friends.

I confess I've had a completely and totally unproductive day today. I've mostly sat in front of the computer. Baked a half recipe of chocolate chip cookies because I wanted something sweet and burned half of them. Did manage to clean up the kitchen and take down an air conditioner, but now it's sitting in the middle of the living room. Being such a slug doesn't feel at all good. :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Carrie and Michelle..it really has nothing to do with lonely..I'm just completely and totally stressed out..I knew I would be..but I some things are occurring I hadn't anticipated..so ACK..


----------



## elle camino (Aug 26, 2006)

ok so how's THIS for a truly stupid 'problem':
me and my best friend both have the same pair of shoes. for those of you with decent memories, the shoes in question are the ones i posted in the last confessions thread, a few days ago. 
mine are black with white piping, hers are navy blue with white piping. pretty much indistinguishable from one another. and we bought them together, so there's no 'i had them first' jurisdiction. SO, we're going out together tonight, and of course i am planning on wearing the shoes. she calls me about 5 minutes ago, telling me NOT to wear them, because she's wearing hers. 
ordinarily i'd be fine with it, but i really have no other shoes right now. all of my other fancy shoes are in desperate need of repair, and that leaves me with a pair of black flip flops, or these new ones. 
so i didn't say i wouldn't wear them, but i did say i'd TRY not to wear them. 
so now if i show up in them, i'll feel like a big meanie, and if i _don't_ wear them, i'll feel like an ugly frumpy dumparoo in flip flops at a fancy place. 
UGH.


----------



## Jane (Aug 26, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks Carrie and Michelle..it really has nothing to do with lonely..I'm just completely and totally stressed out..I knew I would be..but I some things are occurring I hadn't anticipated..so ACK..


Those unanticipated things are called New Life. Sometimes they're a hassle, but you're learning every step of the way.


----------



## Mini (Aug 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ok so how's THIS for a truly stupid 'problem':
> me and my best friend both have the same pair of shoes. for those of you with decent memories, the shoes in question are the ones i posted in the last confessions thread, a few days ago.
> mine are black with white piping, hers are navy blue with white piping. pretty much indistinguishable from one another. and we bought them together, so there's no 'i had them first' jurisdiction. SO, we're going out together tonight, and of course i am planning on wearing the shoes. she calls me about 5 minutes ago, telling me NOT to wear them, because she's wearing hers.
> ordinarily i'd be fine with it, but i really have no other shoes right now. all of my other fancy shoes are in desperate need of repair, and that leaves me with a pair of black flip flops, or these new ones.
> ...



I confess that girls are silly, but I love 'em anyway.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 26, 2006)

it _is_ totally silly, but it's also true that how you feel like you look when you go out has a pretty huge impact on whether or not you have a good time. and i just don't feel cute in flip flops. 
HARUMPH.


----------



## Esme (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd wear the new shoes and just not stand next to your friend...

afterall, they're your new shoes just as much as hers.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ok so how's THIS for a truly stupid 'problem':
> me and my best friend both have the same pair of shoes. for those of you with decent memories, the shoes in question are the ones i posted in the last confessions thread, a few days ago.
> mine are black with white piping, hers are navy blue with white piping. pretty much indistinguishable from one another. and we bought them together, so there's no 'i had them first' jurisdiction. SO, we're going out together tonight, and of course i am planning on wearing the shoes. she calls me about 5 minutes ago, telling me NOT to wear them, because she's wearing hers.
> ordinarily i'd be fine with it, but i really have no other shoes right now. all of my other fancy shoes are in desperate need of repair, and that leaves me with a pair of black flip flops, or these new ones.
> ...



Wear them. All's fair in love and fashion.


----------



## Jane (Aug 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Wear them. All's fair in love and fashion.


Just tell people you went Twinkies. It happens at my office all the time. We seem to pick the same color schemes on the same days.

I would tell your friend first. Tell her you have no other shoes to wear.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 26, 2006)

IC that I feel old. I just spent the afternoon chaperoning my daughter and her boyfriend. He came over to watch movies with her and I did my best "being around without being overly suffocating" thing. What did they watch? _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_, which happens to be a movie that Burtimus and I once watched, on his parents couch.

I'm so oooolllldddddddd.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 26, 2006)

I confess that I'm very irate that my VoIP service is down, probably for the weekend.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 26, 2006)

I confess I've been feeling really sick to my stomach for two days. However, it's not all bad: my abdomen is all distended and I have to admit, it's been sorta fun. heh.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm too blond to understand what's going on in the Santa thread, and too tired to read through ten+ pages of posts to figure it out. 

But I have lotsa pretty shoes, so there's always that.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 27, 2006)

update! i wore the flops. 
and the whole time girls were coming up to her all like "OH _GOD_ I LOVE YOUR _SHOES_" with me off to the side all "grumblegrumblegrumble". but it's fine, i like to think i avoided a blister or something like that.


----------



## Tina (Aug 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm too blond to understand what's going on in the Santa thread, and too tired to read through ten+ pages of posts to figure it out.



Heh. I was _just_ looking at that thread and thinking the _same thing_. I gave up and came here.  Too tired. Bed soon.


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 27, 2006)

_*I confess:*_ I understood the, "_Dear Satan_" thread.

Should I be worried?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe you're a little tired, too...?
My advice: take a nap a soon as possible and think about it again afterwards. If there are no changes, you might be starting to worry...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm too blond to understand what's going on in the Santa thread, and too tired to read through ten+ pages of posts to figure it out.
> But I have lotsa pretty shoes, so there's always that.





Tina said:


> Heh. I was _just_ looking at that thread and thinking the _same thing_. I gave up and came here.  Too tired. Bed soon.



That's one thread where reading the posts doesn't help. I've read the whole thread and STILL don't understand any of it. The thread almost ended tonight when Timberwolf said he understood, but then Ripley stepped in, pointing out that "It will never be over."


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 27, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I understood the, "_Dear Satan_" thread.
> Should I be worried?





Timberwolf said:


> Maybe you're a little tired, too...?
> My advice: take a nap a soon as possible and think about it again afterwards. If there are no changes, you might be starting to worry...



Cousin Wolf is right, Eric. Hopefully this will pass.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 27, 2006)

I confess I yelled at Ryan last night. I thought it was work calling on my lunch break, so I picked up the phone and said, "I'm eating lunch. What the hell do you want?"


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 27, 2006)

I confess that I think I need a good cry from a sad movie to release a bit of stress. _Forrest Gump_ is what springs to mind, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Friday (Aug 27, 2006)

Ressurection with Ellen Burstyn always helped me cry the poisons out. So does Silkwood (Streep, Cher and K Russell) except by the end of it I'm angry. IC, I usually need help to get started when I need a good cry.


----------



## Esme (Aug 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. I was _just_ looking at that thread and thinking the _same thing_. I gave up and came here.  Too tired. Bed soon.




I confess that I believe it's sometimes better NOT to know what's going on in that thread. It works for me!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I believe it's sometimes better NOT to know what's going on in that thread. It works for me!



I confess that is pretty much my philosophy for life in general. There's a reason "Ignorance is bliss" is an old saying.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 27, 2006)

I just caught up on the new confessions thread. 

I confess the past 5 weeks have been emotional for me and although I knew it was going to be bumpy, I didn't know how I'd react and deal. I have to say I don't think I did as well as I'd have liked. But I was open to possibilities, true to myself, and tried to stay communicative throughout. I'm proud of that bit. 

Airport goodbyes/departure days are much harder than I remembered.


----------



## Donna (Aug 27, 2006)

I confess I am watching Ernesto and I am worried....


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 27, 2006)

Esme said:


> I confess that I believe it's sometimes better NOT to know what's going on in that thread. It works for me!



But I thought you knew and would be able to explain it to me!


----------



## Esme (Aug 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> But I thought you knew and would be able to explain it to me!




Oh, I do know. Sorta. Kinda.

But it's hard to explain. At least I'll try!  

I think it involves photons. And monkeys. Lotsa monkeys.




Okay, I confess that I made that up. 

Except for the monkeys.


----------



## Mini (Aug 27, 2006)

I confess that I will be very pissed if I can't get to the post office before it closes tomorrow. Damn stupid crappy work schedule.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess, I've still got it!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess that I went to work earlier today and it was my day off. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I think I need a good cry from a sad movie to release a bit of stress. _Forrest Gump_ is what springs to mind, but I'm open to suggestions.



Summersby
E.T.
The Notebook
Saving Private Ryan
Stand By Me
The House of Flying Daggers


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I don't know what I wanted to confess...



I confess that I like this confession!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> The House of Flying Daggers



I would have found the movie much better if the love scene in the forest had gone differently. It just felt a bit out of place, and disrupted the flow of the movie. I suddenly felt disconnected, and although I felt like I should have cried at the end, I simply couldn't. I'd be willing to give it another go, though.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 28, 2006)

That movie has a lot of twists!

She "dismissed" both lads. hahaha!!!

But she loved both of them that she gave up her own life. I like the movie because of the surpirse tragic ending. It didn't make me cry yet it was pretty emotional and I had to see it more than once to understand it better.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess that I probably shouldn't have posted what I posted last. But it was there....calling to me......could...not...resist....temptation....

But maybe it was in bad taste.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 28, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that I probably shouldn't have posted what I posted last. But it was there....calling to me......could...not...resist....temptation....
> 
> But maybe it was in bad taste.



I confess we've all made a post or two like this. Too bad you can't take em back.

I thought yours was fun.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 28, 2006)

Sure, it had to be deleted - but sometimes I wish we could swat at the insects just a _wee _bit longer.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess that two grilled cheese sandwiches probably wasn't a great idea. One would have sufficed, but.... _melted cheese_. 

Melted cheese, you are my kryptonite.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I yelled at Ryan last night. I thought it was work calling on my lunch break, so I picked up the phone and said, "I'm eating lunch. What the hell do you want?"


Hell, I answer the phone that way when I KNOW it's the boyfriend. Or Mom. Or my old lady neighbor, or Pastor Roberts.

Lunch is the most important meal of the noon to 2pm part of the afternoon.


----------



## Jane (Aug 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Lunch is the most important meal of the noon to 2pm part of the afternoon.


Words to live by.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 28, 2006)

Ha, BB. I'm serious about my eating as well.

I confess I just did some hellacious treatment to my face to clear the pores, and now, I'm very, very red. The good news is, a lot of crap came out. Nice.


----------



## sophie44 (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess I am reading Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk at work...shhhh don't tell


----------



## sophie44 (Aug 28, 2006)

guess I should confess I am on here as well....double shhhh


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 28, 2006)

IC that I'm going to be a (38-year-old, no less) mother to an infant in less than 2 weeks, and I'm scared shitless :shocked:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 28, 2006)

I know it's scary, honey, but you know, babies somehow manage to survive despite all the crazy things we do to them.  Just love him, feed him, keep him clean and close to you -- the rest of it is just gravy.


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2006)

How exciting! Life will never be the same again. What Vick says is true, Traci. All the crying and lack of sleep can be wearing. Nap, if you can, when he naps -- you'll need it. It will be an exhausting, magical, wonderful time, and the best part is when you fall in love with him, which will only increase the first time he smiles.




 Can't wait to see pictures of him, and of you together!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 28, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> IC that I'm going to be a (38-year-old, no less) mother to an infant in less than 2 weeks, and I'm scared shitless :shocked:



Speaking of motherhood, I think a gender/species confused kitten has adopted me as it's mother. This is SOOOOOOO wong, on so many levels.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess it's time for me to take a lil breaky-poo.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm growing weary of seeing come-hither asscrack every time I check for new posts. 

_Apologies to the lovely rump owners but obviously, I'm not your intended audience._


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess that sometimes after I read certain posts here it makes me feel sad and it makes me feel discouraged about change in this world. It also makes me feel like I need to leave this place for a while.  


On a happier note...I confess that I'm really glad that my boyfriend is taking me to dinner tonight at the Cheesecake Factory for my birthday. I think that a piece of cheesecake will help me feel a little better. :eat2:


----------



## Esme (Aug 28, 2006)

IC that I'm very relieved things went well today.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 28, 2006)

Today was the first day of my Intro Psych class this semester, and I confess I'm a damn good teacher. 

See, EbonySSBBW? Both Esme and I have good things! Yay!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess that nothing gets my goat more than holding on the phone for 10 mins..speaking to someone and then getting cut off. Then..you call back and gotta hold for another 10 mins..O.M.G.


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2006)

Birthday? When is your birthday, Ebony?

And please don't leave -- you're one of the people whose posts I never miss. Never let the assholes get away with their crappy ways by letting them chase you away, is my motto.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 28, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm growing weary of seeing come-hither asscrack every time I check for new posts.


i confess that i clicked on 'asscrack' like four times before i could accept that it was not a link.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Birthday? When is your birthday, Ebony?
> 
> And please don't leave -- you're one of the people whose posts I never miss. Never let the assholes get away with their crappy ways by letting them chase you away, is my motto.



Thanks Tina. Today is my 32nd birthday.  I started my practicum today and had to wake up at 5:40am. I need to start going to bed earlier. I suppose that I will eventually get a bit used to this schedule but I am not a morning person. Perhaps I am a bit more sensitive and cranky today than usual....lol Anyway, here are a few pictures of me and my flowers (from Stefan) and a cookie bouquet (from one of my very good friends...I was so surprised). I can't wait to try those cookies! Thanks Debi!


----------



## Friday (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy birthday Ebony! You look beautiful. About that 'morning thing'...

IC that when I was on days my husband used to refer to waking me in the morning as 'going into the cave to poke the bear'.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2006)

TraciJo, wow, 2 weeks! I had no idea this was happening so quickly! I'm very excited for you.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess that it really irritates me when people call me blonde. Blonde is lovely, but I'm not blonde.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 28, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I think that a piece of cheesecake will help me feel a little better. :eat2:



I confess I think this is the most wise thing ever written in Dim history.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 28, 2006)

IC that I really should go back to working on that story that I'm writing, but chat is too much fun.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 28, 2006)

i am bored and somewhat bummed out.
bleh.


----------



## Esme (Aug 28, 2006)

IC that I'm really, really, REALLY irritated right now.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 28, 2006)

I confess that I wish I could go back in time and fix some things I messed up.


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Ebony!! I'm glad you were treated like a queen today. And I have to say, you look wonderful! I love chartreuse with dark blue denim (one of my fave color combinations).

You poor dear, such an early wake-up. I am not naturally a morning person, and I have to wake up by 7:30 for an appointment tomorrow. For me that is a big deal, so I REALLY do not envy you not only today, but the fact that you "have to get used to it." Gah!


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 28, 2006)

A pie to the face is a very centering, life-in-perspective experience. 

Do it if you can. (Should be put there by another, to get the full therapeutic value.) 

View attachment pie_wink.jpg


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 28, 2006)

Friday said:


> Happy birthday Ebony! You look beautiful. About that 'morning thing'...
> 
> IC that when I was on days my husband used to refer to waking me in the morning as 'going into the cave to poke the bear'.



Thank you Friday.  And I'm glad that someone feels my pain. It should be illegal to have to wake up in the 5's. lol


And TSL, you are right! You can never go wrong with cheesecake.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Happy Birthday, Ebony!! I'm glad you were treated like a queen today. And I have to say, you look wonderful! I love chartreuse with dark blue denim (one of my fave color combinations).
> 
> You poor dear, such an early wake-up. I am not naturally a morning person, and I have to wake up by 7:30 for an appointment tomorrow. For me that is a big deal, so I REALLY do not envy you not only today, but the fact that you "have to get used to it." Gah!



Thank you Tina!  I definitely feel better now, thanks to people like you...and cheesecake.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

IC that I'm totally out of the loop. Where'd and How did TraciJo get this newborn, and can I have one too?


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 29, 2006)

I confess that I ate three Krispy Kreme donuts today, even though I can't stand them.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 29, 2006)

I confess that I have never ever posted before on any of the threads titled "Random SINGLE Confessions" for fear that the word "Single" meant "not in a relationship." And that I am still confused to this point.... and that I'd like someone to clarify for me, so I don't sound like a fool if/when I actually DO post on here.

Please and thank you...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> A pie to the face is a very centering, life-in-perspective experience.
> 
> Do it if you can. (Should be put there by another, to get the full therapeutic value.)


I confess that after seeing this picture I could really go for some pie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 29, 2006)

I confess that I have been on rep giving tear tonight. I must be feeling generous.


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> A pie to the face is a very centering, life-in-perspective experience.
> 
> Do it if you can. (Should be put there by another, to get the full therapeutic value.)



_*I.C.*_ That HAS to be at the same time one if not THE most unusual picture of AnnMarie, I've ever seen. And yet for all it's bizarre perspective, I don't think I've ever seen her eyes sparkle so much and look so 100% alive, and in-the-moment, ever.

It's a beautiful picture of a beautiful woman, slightly skewed from the both the ordnary and mundane. Renoir couldn't have done better. :wubu:


----------



## ripley (Aug 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I'm totally out of the loop. Where'd and How did TraciJo get this newborn, and can I have one too?




There is a thread all about it in Hyde Park, Fuzzster. Not a controversial thread, so I'm not sure why it's over there, but anyhoo...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> A pie to the face is a very centering, life-in-perspective experience.
> 
> Do it if you can. (Should be put there by another, to get the full therapeutic value.)



*YaY*

Yes indeed! 

I want a pie in the face too, dammit!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> *YaY*
> 
> Yes indeed!
> 
> I want a pie in the face too, dammit!


*throws a pie across the ocean*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 29, 2006)

I confess my kitty is a quivering, shivering, kissy purr monkey this morning.


----------



## Mini (Aug 29, 2006)

I confess that I love days off.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 29, 2006)

I get a week off in two more days. Ha!


----------



## Mini (Aug 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I get a week off in two more days. Ha!



I confess that I don't like you anymore.


----------



## Esme (Aug 29, 2006)

IC that today is my last day of vacation... and I'm going in to work. :doh:


----------



## Tina (Aug 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I wish I could go back in time and fix some things I messed up.



*sigh* Don't we all.

I see your post whenever I log on to this page and it resonates with me a little too much. I try not to "if only," but there are a few things I would go back and fix. Definitely.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> *sigh* Don't we all.
> 
> I see your post whenever I log on to this page and it resonates with me a little too much. I try not to "if only," but there are a few things I would go back and fix. Definitely.



Yep, I hear you, Miss Tina. You try not to obsess about what's in the past, and be positive and say "But I learned from my mistakes," etc., but man, what I wouldn't do for the occasional do-over.


----------



## Mini (Aug 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yep, I hear you, Miss Tina. You try not to obsess about what's in the past, and be positive and say "But I learned from my mistakes," etc., but man, what I wouldn't do for the occasional do-over.



Life needs more mulligans. And less golf.


----------



## ripley (Aug 29, 2006)

I confess I'm feeling a bunch of guilt. My little nieces found a caterpillar of a Luna Moth...so I said we could put it in an empty aquarium and see it make a cocoon and emerge as a moth. I read all about what they eat and stuff online, went and cut branches of the leaves it eats, set it up in a 30 gallon aquarium with rocks and a thing of water...and it died. 

I feel rotten.  

He was so plump and green, and he had the cutest little suctiony feet.


Maybe I'm hormonal?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess my kitty is a quivering, shivering, kissy purr monkey this morning.



Is that in anticipation of your trip to visit Ryan? 

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.  

By the way, I hope that you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 29, 2006)

I posted a short story to my Deviant Art account. The story can be found here.

I confess that thinking about that creature kept me up for a good while, and I slept with the light on.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

Just now I heard a heart-wrenching squeaky song from outside. I open the door and the house-cat walks in with a baby bunny in its mouth.  She was going to feed it to her kittens...but it was still alive. The poor thing had a small portion fur taken from its backside. I let it go outside...and kept the Momma cat inside. I sure hope that it will survive still.

All of these cats get fed plenty of catfood. I don't know why the Momma cat has to try to kill all types of animals. So far she has killed birds and small rodents. 

This is a first for me seeing one still alive and a cute little baby bunny, of all things.


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 30, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> All of these cats get fed plenty of catfood. I don't know why the Momma cat has to try to kill all types of animals. So far she has killed birds and small rodents.



Those bunnies howl like a trainwreck, don't they? It's an un-nerving sound to hear in the middle of the night. Spooky!

Cats are an apex predator species, that's what they do. She was taking the poor bunny in to show the kittens how to kill in a safe environment, home. Unless she brought the bunny directly to you, still alive. Then my guess was that she was trying to teach _you_ how to kill. It's quite a compliment, actually. It shows she accepts you as her's, too. Kill the critter in front of her, quickly and humanely and she'll stop if it's you she's trying to educate.

I know it sounds heartless but let her do it and show the kits how it's done but don't let the critter brought in get away and hide in the house if they miss. Once or twice and then the kits should have a good grasp of what they were originally domesticated for. Please, make sure that the kitties have all had their rabies shots, etc. With Mom coming in and out of the house with these critters, they could bring in a problem, if everyone's not innoculated, and it goes without saying that most importantly, especially if she's still nursing, MOM's shots are up to date too, if the kits' are too young yet.

I just went through it with my littlest one, "_Boing_", on Friday, a nip/tuck and a bunch of shots like he joined the Army. I didn't know that cats could get the German Measles! (J/K) I'm using a bit of hyperbole but things like Rabies, Heartworm, Parasites, FeLV and FIV aren't anything to sneeze at especially if they go outside.

 Yeesh! I'll stop my rant now...


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 30, 2006)

You aint kidding about their howlin'. It was loud as can be. Well, basically the Mother cat and kittens are not mine. They belong to my cousins. I, including my wife, are temporary guardian. Cuddles, the mother cat goes indoors and outdoors. She has not been fixed yet. :doh:

BTW, She bypassed me and was heading straight to her kittens when I first opened the door. I saw the baby bunny that she had in her jaws and it escaped just as soon as she entered and it fled under one of the chairs. 

The kittens got very curious from the start, no doubt. Next, I saw a very frightened bunny under the chair, huddled in the corner with a small patch of fur chewed off of its back. 

Earlier, when I first heard the sound, I had no idea what kind of sound that was. This is the very first time I heard a bunny make such a racket. I would probably too if I were that bunny. It looked quite painful, the flesh wound it had. Glad it wasn't too severe.

I wish that the Mother cat and kittens were with my Mother-in-law who resides in the country, unlike the city, where I live. That is my wish since, I must also confess that the Mother cat has sprayed an awful urine odor and the kittens, though litter box trained, are mimicking their Mom. :doh: *yuck*

Plus, the kittens act like they so badly want to be outside, yet it is not safe for them to do so around here with all of the traffic that goes by.


----------



## Mini (Aug 30, 2006)

I confess that I'm up at this ungodly hour because I'm not sure if I'm working today and wanted to play it safe.

I also confess that if I phone in a half hour and I'm not scheduled for the day, I'm going right back to sleep.


----------



## Mini (Aug 30, 2006)

I confess that I did not think my cunning plan all the way through.

Sure, I would love to go back to bed, but I just shotgunned about half a litre of coffee, with another half still to come. Not conducive to a good night's respite.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome, Mini.

I confess my parents are now in the "giving insane advice stage" before I visit Ryan. A few gems:

"You should force Debbie (my SIL) to teach you how to french braid your hair before you leave. It makes a better impression."

"You should make sure you have nice pajamas. No one will want to see you in sweats."

"We have to cut your hair. It's just so LONG."


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 30, 2006)

Dear Casey's Mom,

I love you. You know that. I love the fruity way you drive, the whack Southern mom things you say, the way you backflip when your daughter hides under your desk and grabs your ankle to freak you out. I love that you raised a daughter who WANTS to hide under your desk and grab your ankle to freak you out.

But Casey's got "good first impression" up one side and down the other. French braids and insincere pajamas, not necessary.

You're adorable. But relax. A little extra traveling money would be nice. Advice about eggs and baskets, sure. But otherwise, loan her your luggage and hush about the hair. Be proud. Y'done good.

Sincerely,
BB


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> "You should make sure you have nice pajamas. No one will want to see you in sweats."



I confess this made me laugh out loud. It's just so obvious that when travelling long distance to see a honey the first thing you should think to pack is sensible bed wear. I suggest something in winceyette, make sure it buttons all the way to the neck and if possible, has ickle bunnies or kittens on for full benefit. <snicker>

Tracey xx


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 30, 2006)

LMAO, BB. I shall print and give it to her.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 30, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess this made me laugh out loud. It's just so obvious that when travelling long distance to see a honey the first thing you should think to pack is sensible bed wear. I suggest something in winceyette, make sure it buttons all the way to the neck and if possible, has ickle bunnies or kittens on for full benefit. <snicker>
> 
> Tracey xx



OHH! My mom had the BEST night gown years ago. It had a purple pig face on the front, and a LONG hanging piggy tail in the back. Now that's sexy!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 30, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I confess this made me laugh out loud. It's just so obvious that when travelling long distance to see a honey the first thing you should think to pack is sensible bed wear. I suggest something in winceyette, make sure it buttons all the way to the neck and if possible, has ickle bunnies or kittens on for full benefit. <snicker>
> 
> Tracey xx



No, no NO! Comfort is the object here. I suggest a pair of your loosest, most worn, frayed waistband sweatpants (preferably in an olive green or dark gray color) a stretchy, much lived-in t-shirt, and a pair of your warmest, thickest ankle socks. Or footies. Your call.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 30, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> No, no NO! Comfort is the object here. I suggest a pair of your loosest, most worn, frayed waistband sweatpants (preferably in an olive green or dark gray color) a stretchy, much lived-in t-shirt, and a pair of your warmest, thickest ankle socks. Or footies. Your call.



Stop it, you're turning me on


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 30, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> No, no NO! Comfort is the object here. I suggest a pair of your loosest, most worn, frayed waistband sweatpants (preferably in an olive green or dark gray color) a stretchy, much lived-in t-shirt, and a pair of your warmest, thickest ankle socks. Or footies. Your call.



Can't I just put the shirt I cut grass in (all gray and green and a mess) OVER footies?


----------



## Jane (Aug 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> OHH! My mom had the BEST night gown years ago. It had a purple pig face on the front, and a LONG hanging piggy tail in the back. Now that's sexy!


My suggestion:

Get a picture of a black teddie, garter belt, black hose and show them to her. Tell her you already bought them.

Then look at her and say, "If I have enough sense to avoid that, can I pick out what I wear?"


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome recommendation! (Poor old Mom. She means well. Maybe I'll buy her a box of those new Heath Bar cookies and that'll make up for being an ass pain?)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 30, 2006)

I confess If I had more time, right now I'd be making graphics in photoshop that say "Congratulations, you rule the internets".


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I made it a month, I own it, and hell if this next month is gonna be as bad as the first! Yes! *victory dance*


 I confess this makes me very happy...let's dance again!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> IC that no matter how many times I see it, _Mr. Smith goes to Washington _makes me sob like a baby.
> 
> God, I love Capra films. They are so beautifully.....American.


 
This is one of my favorite all-time movies...I'm right with you on the sobbing and Capra. I love me some Jimmy, too.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess this makes me very happy...let's dance again!



I hope you'll lead, I'm a lil clumsy these days

*trips and falls on her face*


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I wish I could go back in time and fix some things I messed up.


 
I confess that I feel the same way, but I'm also sick as hell of hypocrites and people who find pleasure in nailing others to the wall for flaws and errors in judgement. 

On a good note, I confess that I have some awesome friends and amazing kids who love me in spite of my more idiotic moments. 

I'm also more thankful than ever to have an excellent job and a boss who appreciates me and shows it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I hope you'll lead, I'm a lil clumsy these days
> 
> *trips and falls on her face*


 *offers a hand up* I'm no Ginger Rogers (ask anyone who saw me dance at the bash  ) but together, we can fake it or have fun trying.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> This is one of my favorite all-time movies...I'm right with you on the sobbing and Capra. I love me some Jimmy, too.




Jimmy is my first and only truly lasting Romantic Ideal...That height! That Hair! THose eyes! That Lower Lip! That classy awkwardness!

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Love him something awful...and I will forever.

I got to meet him once..of course he was very old then. So gracious, and I was quite starstruck.

Regarding Capra..the movies he made are surprizingly dark under the sparkly surface. Love him too..including Wonderful Life, which I will watch, yes, again this year..with pleasure.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Jimmy is my first and only truly lasting Romantic Ideal...That height! That Hair! THose eyes! That Lower Lip! That classy awkwardness!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE Love him something awful...and I will forever.
> 
> ...


 
I've been in love with him since I was 10, and it's only grown over the years. I've loved everything he's done, but I think my favorites are his Hitchcock thrillers, Rear Window and Vertigo. I've also gotten my daughter hooked on him. He's so boyishly charming, as well as everything you mentioned. I'm jealous that you got to meet him at any age! 

May I touch you??


----------



## Carrie (Aug 30, 2006)

I confess that I have missed seeing Joy around here lately, and I confess that I never bothered to send her a PM checking in.  

Glad she's back, though.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I have missed seeing Joy around here lately, and I confess that I never bothered to send her a PM checking in.
> 
> Glad she's back, though.


 I confess this just made me cry. 

Tears of happiness. 

Thank you, Carrie.

It's funny how we can blow things up in our mind and make things more than they actually are, and then feel silly when we realize how wrong we were.


----------



## Jane (Aug 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I have missed seeing Joy around here lately, and I confess that I never bothered to send her a PM checking in.
> 
> Glad she's back, though.


Evil Princess, too. Glad to see them both.

Okay, now, where's Jes?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 30, 2006)

*I confess I am thinking and looking into going back to school. I just don't know what I want to do... THere are a couple of things I have been thinking about but I don't know... Either Early Childhood Development or Something in the Social Service Field... Not sure yet...*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Okay, now, where's Jes?



I confess I feel like its my high school prom all over again. My friend Jes isn't showing up because she got into a fight with someone else and I don't really know why or how, but I do know she was going to take her mom's van and now I don't have a ride and I have to walk to Prom but I get a really bad blister and I'm crabby to my date and I call my mom crying to pick me up.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 30, 2006)

I confess that my back really hurts, and I think it's due to this effing bra.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 30, 2006)

I confess that I am rather desparate for some postive, romantic attention, and while I know I am loved...and fiercely, I feel like priority 4 or 5, far too often.

Also...I just feel lumpy and frizzy and greasy and generally unlovely..

feh..


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I've been in love with him since I was 10, and it's only grown over the years. I've loved everything he's done, but I think my favorites are his Hitchcock thrillers, Rear Window and Vertigo. I've also gotten my daughter hooked on him. He's so boyishly charming, as well as everything you mentioned. I'm jealous that you got to meet him at any age!
> 
> May I touch you??




It's so nice to meet a fellow Jimmylovah.....!! So many people look at me cross eyed when I say he is beautiful. I have a picture of him from the early 30's....holy shit....

GORGEOUS.....I mean..Tyrone Power gorgeous.

Or...they might like him..but the dont LIKE HIM....like-my-Mum-likes-Rock-Hudson like him..But I do..and at age 10 as WELL, I will have you know! Cool!

"Bell, Book and Candle" was on the other night, btw....its playing on Turner this month....

Of course....I love the Hitchcock Films....BUT..the hottest scenes with him are the following, IMHO:

1. Philidelphia Story: Drunken romantic scene with Katy....

2. The underrated but incredibly hot hot HOT scene in "Wonderful life" where he is closely sharing the phone with Donna Reed and smelling her hair and getting pissed and turned on at the same time..till he grabs her and yells and then SMASHES his lips against hers...

Whew.....love it....love it bad.


----------



## Esme (Aug 30, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> It's so nice to meet a fellow Jimmylovah.....!! So many people look at me cross eyed when I say he is beautiful. I have a picture of him from the early 30's....holy shit....
> 
> GORGEOUS.....I mean..Tyrone Power gorgeous.
> 
> ...



I LOVE _Philadelphia Story_... it's been on AMC (I think) all month. Happy times..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 30, 2006)

I confess my mom and I have differing opinions on what's funny. She had me call her so she could tell me something funny. That something "funny" was that my car may not be ready this weekend because the guy had to order the part from the same place that took a week to replace a belt.

Funny to her maybe..I got off the phone and bawled my eyes out. I can't afford a damn rental car for another week.

Will someone go knock some sense into my mama..lol


----------



## Tina (Aug 30, 2006)

Is this a dealership, Misty? Can you ask them if they have loaner cars while yours is being worked on?

I wouldn't find it the least bit funny, either.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 30, 2006)

Tina said:


> Is this a dealership, Misty? Can you ask them if they have loaner cars while yours is being worked on?
> 
> I wouldn't find it the least bit funny, either.


No, it's just a local body shop. I feel like all I ever do here anymore is complain..I apologize to people who listen to me whine.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> No, it's just a local body shop. I feel like all I ever do here anymore is complain..I apologize to people who listen to me whine.


You know, it's sometimes helpful to do so... And those who don't want to read your complaints, aren't forced to read them... 
Chin up, girl, life can only get better...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 30, 2006)

I C that I am extremely relieved. Mom finished her last round of chemo yesterday.


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2006)

That's wonderful news SC. I hope she feels her old self soon.

Whining Misty? I'd have been having a screaming meltdown, you're entitled.

IC I had my screaming meltdown yesterday and it was too asinine to describe.


----------



## ripley (Aug 31, 2006)

I feel like a walking ball of bad luck.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 31, 2006)

ripley said:


> I feel like a walking ball of bad luck.



Well, that sucks. Did it just start happening?

p.s. Have you seen the movie with Lindsay Lohan "Just My Luck?"

I thought that it was pretty good.


----------



## ripley (Aug 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Well, that sucks. Did it just start happening?




Nope, been going on for a while now. 


Best not get too close, it might rub off.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 31, 2006)

Were you like very lucky before all of the bad luck?  

I hope that it doesn't bring your spirits down and I also most certainly hope that it doesn't last much longer for ya.


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2006)

> Best not get too close, it might rub off.



Well if we all rub together Rip, maybe we can get it down to traffic ticket size.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm so excited I could scream.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I am getting my engagement ring tomorrow evening and I am so freaking excited. I have no clue what it will look like. 

Ooh and we have a 4-star hotel in downtown Chicago for $65 Sunday night thanks to Priceline (staying Friday & Saturday nights at an airport hotel for a bbw party - lots of drinking, short crawl up to our room.. yay!)


----------



## Jane (Aug 31, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I confess that I am rather desparate for some postive, romantic attention, and while I know I am loved...and fiercely, I feel like priority 4 or 5, far too often.
> 
> Also...I just feel lumpy and frizzy and greasy and generally unlovely..
> 
> feh..


Damn IC I have had that conversation...."Where am I on your list of priorities?" before.

Every once in a while you need to be #1 for awhile....


----------



## Carrie (Aug 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm so excited I could scream.



When? Is it tomorrow? Today? I'm excited vicariously! Squeeeee!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 31, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I am getting my engagement ring tomorrow evening and I am so freaking excited. I have no clue what it will look like.



Oooh oooh! Congratulations!!!! Post pix plz thanx.

Tracey xx


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 31, 2006)

Tomorrow. Here's an itinerary:

Leave house at 10:45.

Get to airport at 1:00.

Get on plane at 2:55. 

Get to my layover at 4:40. Dick around for an hour and fifteen minutes until the Sac plane arrives. (By dick around, I mean call the 'rents, shake, have a drink and a piece of cheesecake or something equally unhealthy, and probably pee.) 

At 7:15, find Ryan. (This is pretty easy since he's tall. It'll be easy for him too, because he just has to look for a girl who looks like she would feel less awkward in a skunk suit than in the coral dress she's wearing.) Then I'll squeal.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm so excited for both of you, Casey!! And I'll bet you look beautiful in the coral dress. 

Have fun, and don't you dare wait until you're back home to tell us how it went!


----------



## Mini (Aug 31, 2006)

Hope you and Ryan have a blast, TSL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 31, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'm so excited for both of you, Casey!! And I'll bet you look beautiful in the coral dress.
> 
> Have fun, and don't you dare wait until you're back home to tell us how it went!



I'll do you one better, Twinkle Toes. I'll send NAKED pictures (via PM, of course).

And they're thinking, "Is she kidding?"


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'll do you one better, Twinkle Toes. I'll send NAKED pictures (via PM, of course).
> 
> And they're thinking, "Is she kidding?"



Just remember, you can send PMs to five people at a time. Ahem.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, Ryan hates looking at the camera, so they'll mostly be crotch shots. Hope that's okay.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 31, 2006)

I confess I feel so oddly invested in this. Can't wait for the Casey/Ryan debriefing.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 31, 2006)

I confess that I recently caved, under the threat of censorship/banning. I also didn't protest the loss of some of my best posts (which contained no flames or personal attacks).
I confess that I have a little less self-respect now. 

EDIT: This is NOT a challenge to ban. I'm simply confessing, which is what this thread is for.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 31, 2006)

I confess that my writing style the past couple of days has sucked...not sure why. It probably has something to do with being in "I don't give a shit anymore" mode, in regard to several aspects of life. It will pass, I'm sure. 

I'm also enjoying the pic of my very own Chyna-kitty in my avatar, in all of her bad-ass kitty 'tude.


I'm ALSO also excited about going to see the pics from the photo session we did Saturday for my daughter's senior pics. We did our first official mother-daughter pics, the photographer was amazing, and we were both lookin' and feeling good, which I hope will show in the pics. The problem will be choosing pics to fit the budget, since I'm sure I won't be able to buy all of them.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 31, 2006)

Xenophon said:


> I confess that I recently caved, under the threat of censorship/banning. I also didn't protest the loss of some of my best posts (which contained no flames or personal attacks).
> I confess that I have a little less self-respect now.
> 
> EDIT: This is NOT a challenge to ban. I'm simply confessing, which is what this thread is for.



I confess that this post actually makes me like you a little. Nice to know that you're human.


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2006)

Casey, in _some ways_, this is the most exciting time. Also the most akward sometimes. But you'll always remember it -- I remember meeting Big at the airport, and what happened there. We were both a bundle of nerves!

I would love to hear how it goes, but you know, I think that I won't have to, because I believe you two are going to do a lot of laughing, talking, other fun things , and will hit it off famously. I predict it will be a Love Connection, so I'm congratulating you both in advance.  :kiss2:


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 31, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> It's so nice to meet a fellow Jimmylovah.....!! So many people look at me cross eyed when I say he is beautiful. I have a picture of him from the early 30's....holy shit....
> 
> GORGEOUS.....I mean..Tyrone Power gorgeous.


 
Jimmy was handsome at every age...


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 31, 2006)

ooooooooooooooh THANK YOU for the Jimmylanche!~ Brilliant!


You are right, of course.....beautimous all throughout his life.


The first Republican I ever loved...sigh. I seem to be cursed with star-crossed politics ever since.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I confess I'm answering questions for a Labor Day themed interview right now with the most uppity-academic-I-think-I-know-what-I'm-talking-about-but-I really-don't questions ever. It reminds me how much I hate journalists, even though I sorta am one.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm so excited I could scream.



I didn't realize it was THIS time already! Time flies, but has probably crawled for you these last few months. 

I hope this week is everything you hope for and more. Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes! And while I'm gone, you better post pix plz tanx of your engagement ring, missy!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 31, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> No, it's just a local body shop. I feel like all I ever do here anymore is complain..I apologize to people who listen to me whine.



Your whining is like music to us, Misty. We can tune out the words and still be comforted by it, that Misty is whining and everything is OK.  All is well with the world. (Is this a wrong answer?)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm so excited I could scream.



You've gotten all of us excited about this, TSL, I won't scream tho. Have a great trip and visit!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

ripley said:


> I feel like a walking ball of bad luck.


Another club member...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 31, 2006)

After all these years here, you'd think it would get to the point where people's bizarre behavior could no longer cause my jaw to drop to the floor.

You'd be wrong.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> After all these years here, you'd think it would get to the point where people's bizarre behavior could no longer cause my jaw to drop to the floor.
> 
> You'd be wrong.


I fear you won't be living long enough to see that day...


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 31, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> After all these years here, you'd think it would get to the point where people's bizarre behavior could no longer cause my jaw to drop to the floor.
> 
> You'd be wrong.




I 'm your _BIGGEST FAN_, Sam.......


ahem.


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 31, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> After all these years here, you'd think it would get to the point where people's bizarre behavior could no longer cause my jaw to drop to the floor.
> 
> You'd be wrong.




I confess that this only served to intrigue me.

_*WHAHAPPAUUNNED??*_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd say, take a look at the paysite forum... But fasten you jaw belt before looking...


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

i am profoundly tired and grouchy right now. even coming home to a package on my doorstep with a cute dress i bought off ebay when i was drunk one night didn't cheer me up. 
and that's saying something.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm afraid to go to work after the night we had last night. We started out with a nice, quiet shift and it turned into "stop and drop". Early in the shift we had a couple of babies, nothing too dramatic, nothing really surprising, just a couple of cute little critters. Then about 4 am the shit hit the fan and we had six very active labor admissions within an hour and four "speedy deliveries" (that I know of -- I lost track after awhile), including my patient, whose baby I helped my manager deliver when I was in street clothes on my way out the door. Yikes!

I almost fear at what tonight will bring. *gulp*

Is it a full moon or something?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 31, 2006)

IC that I had a great day today despite a bad work week and I am thankful for the great day. Also IC that having tomorrow off has contributed to the great day but other factors had a bigger part of my great day.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I confess that one of my close friends in Florida just confessed over IM that she's been cutting herself. Being miles away from every single person that I care about is becoming insufferable. I don't know what to do.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

ick, i'm sorry girl. i know what it's like to be too far away to be of any tangible help, especially when your every impulse is to nurture and protect your friends. 
just do what you can from where you are, and hope she gets help where she is. 
<3


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

also hey on the off chance it might cheer you up slightly, here is a song i in all seriousness just sang to my cat. out loud.
"little fluff,
fluffy puff.
you're a pretty lady
and that
is that.
eating food
kitten food
fluffin it up
all over the plaaaace!"
*jazz hands*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> also hey on the off chance it might cheer you up slightly, here is a song i in all seriousness just sang to my cat. out loud.
> "little fluff,
> fluffy puff.
> you're a pretty lady
> ...



I wiped the tears and LOL'd. Thanks lady! (it was the jazz hands that really pulled it together)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, what's the "jazz hands" part about, Elle?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

it's about _style_, santa.


----------



## Mini (Aug 31, 2006)

I confess that yep, holy fucking Christ, I need to get laid. It's official, mark it in your date books. The boy needs a fuckin'.

Or needs to learn how to masturbate. Maybe both, but FUCK, tension. TENSE.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

hear that? that's the sound of 40% of the female dims population signing onto MSN at once.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 31, 2006)

Jazz hands?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

Maybe its years of having bad self esteem, but there's something about male desperation that gets my panties wet. Good thing I don't have MSN.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 31, 2006)

I confess I have MSN but my panties are suspiciously dry and unbunched.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess I have MSN but my panties are suspiciously dry and unbunched.



Post pix plz tanx.


----------



## Mini (Aug 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Maybe its years of having bad self esteem, but there's something about male desperation that gets my panties wet. Good thing I don't have MSN.



Desperation implies I'll do something stupid and get taken advantage of. I'm merely anxious.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm feeling pretty apprehensive wearing these jazz panties.

*edited for improved grammar*


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 31, 2006)

I confess that I now need a cold shower. 
Or to install MSMessenger immediately. But I don't know Mini's handle. :doh: 

Think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts....


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm feeling pretty apprehensive wearing these jazz panties.
> 
> *edited for improved grammar*



Nevermind Mini with your nice way of putting me down. I'll go with Santaclear and we'll play with that thing of his in the "Dear Santa" thread and I don't know...I'll dance with his jazz panties on my head.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm feeling pretty apprehensive wearing these jazz panties.
> 
> *edited for improved grammar*


hahahahahah too late!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't know...I'll dance with his jazz panties on my head.



where pics?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

This is my favorite thread, ever. The stuff of life: the confessions, the regret, the frustration, the saddness, the sex. It's the soap opera of life all in one little place.

*runs to get a camera to document Santaclear in jazz panties. And by run I mean sorta jogs.*


----------



## ripley (Aug 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that yep, holy fucking Christ, I need to get laid. It's official, mark it in your date books. The boy needs a fuckin'.
> 
> Or needs to learn how to masturbate. Maybe both, but FUCK, tension. TENSE.




I'm not only a member of this club...I'm the President!


'cept I know how to rub one out


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2006)

After reading this, this girl needs her boyfriend!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 1, 2006)

In the excitement, I forgot to follow Mini's request:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess that I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## Friday (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess that I'm dying laughing and Mr. Friday wants to know what's so funny. Without the personalities (which would take all night to explain) he's just not going to see the humor.


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I wish there was something I could do to help.



I confess that this, Carrie my dear, brings a whole new definition to the old phrase:

*Give 'til it hurts.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess that I'm so out of town this morning that I nearly put the phone into the fridge instead of its recharging station... :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Nevermind Mini with your nice way of putting me down. I'll go with Santaclear and we'll play with that thing of his in the "Dear Santa" thread and I don't know...I'll dance with his jazz panties on my head.



_"You have to dance with activistfatgirl wearing the jazz panties on your head before you can spread it around."_


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess that I'm totally bored with my life and REALLY need a change!:doh:


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 1, 2006)

Mini said:


> ...needs to learn how to masturbate....



Learn? Uh? That implies theres a right and wrong way to do it! Damn, I could have been doing it incorrectly all these years and never known. Which is odd, because it certainly feels right when I'm in the moment <ahem>...



Tracey xx


----------



## Mini (Sep 1, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Learn? Uh? That implies theres a right and wrong way to do it! Damn, I could have been doing it incorrectly all these years and never known. Which is odd, because it certainly feels right when I'm in the moment <ahem>...
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey xx



Can't argue with results.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess I can't belief I woke up at 5:30 this morning. I'm going to be sooo tired.


----------



## Jane (Sep 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I can't belief I woke up at 5:30 this morning. I'm going to be sooo tired.


That's why naps exist.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 1, 2006)

Jane said:


> That's why naps exist.



I can't nap today, woman! I have to catch a plane in eight hours!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I can't belief I woke up at 5:30 this morning. I'm going to be sooo tired.



I can't "belief" it either. Nor can I "belief" that this Week of Terror at work is FINALLY OVER as of 2:30 pm EDT today.

I've mostly had shifts that are seven hours long. Today's is six, and Monday's was four, but it's been a loooooong week. School started yesterday here in town, so Wednesday was busy as hell. All the mothers just _*HAD*_ to buy meats and cheese for their darling little children to eat on their first day of school. But the parents making lunch will, for most kids, last only a couple weeks; after that, they'll just send the kids in with a few bucks and have them buy their lunch. Or let the kids make their own lunch, which is perfectly reasonable and cool and all.

Because of this string of 12:30-8 shifts, however, I have missed a good deal of time with my family- namely, my sister, who is as I type just loading the last of her stuff into the car and getting ready to leave for Springfield. I'm absolutely fucking stressed about this, too- my little sister is going away to college. Honestly, _*what the fuck.*_ This isn't supposed to happen. Things are supposed to be like we're still 12 or something, aren't they?


The future's coming all in one fell swoop, and I'm fucking _scared_.

(I think that tonight I'm going to have that soul-cleansing cry that I've been needing since Tuesday.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey, I'll use nouns in place of verbs as I please! I understand the feeling on things changing, but I'm less afraid. What I can't believe is that in fourteen hours and five minutes, I'm going to be in the presence of this person I really care for, for the first time. I'm intimidated beyond belief.


----------



## Jane (Sep 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Hey, I'll use nouns in place of verbs as I please! I understand the feeling on things changing, but I'm less afraid. What I can't believe is that in fourteen hours and five minutes, I'm going to be in the presence of this person I really care for, for the first time. I'm intimidated beyond belief.


This made me smile, Casey. I remember exactly the same feeling as I drove across half the US to meet someone who was already in my heart.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 1, 2006)

You DROVE??? I don't think I love ANYONE that much!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Jazz hands?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 1, 2006)

Goodbye, Cruel Dimensions! (Goodbye until I can get to a computer to post you an update on how much fun I'm having, that is.  )


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 1, 2006)

Bye TSL! Have fun and enjoy your time!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess my mom and I have differing opinions on what's funny. She had me call her so she could tell me something funny. That something "funny" was that my car may not be ready this weekend because the guy had to order the part from the same place that took a week to replace a belt.
> 
> Funny to her maybe..I got off the phone and bawled my eyes out. I can't afford a damn rental car for another week.
> 
> Will someone go knock some sense into my mama..lol



Do you have rental coverage on your car insurance? If not, it may be worth looking into in case of future need. It's not outrageously expensive.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> I feel like a walking ball of bad luck.




Sorry to hear my friend. I know what it's like to be the living embodiment of Murphy's Law. Send it this way if you need...I'm used to it.


----------



## Tina (Sep 1, 2006)

Bye!! Have a great time! (and I'll bet Ryan is as nervous as you are -- maybe more!) Try to sleep on the plane, if you can.


----------



## Donna (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess I have lost my patience for hubris and narcissists.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Does anyone else feel nervous FOR them? I know I do *ohmygod is my hair ok, does my breath smell!?!?!


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 1, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I have lost my patience for hubris and narcissists.




Does this mean we can't be friends anymore?


Dammit.


----------



## Jes (Sep 1, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Does this mean we can't be friends anymore?
> 
> 
> Dammit.


but you can always still have sex.


----------



## Donna (Sep 1, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Does this mean we can't be friends anymore?
> 
> 
> Dammit.



For YOU, Arvee, I will make an exception.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> but you can always still have sex.


You won't believe how much I missed these comments...


----------



## Tina (Sep 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Does anyone else feel nervous FOR them? I know I do *ohmygod is my hair ok, does my breath smell!?!?!



Nope. They are going to be just fine, I predict. Once the first thing makes them laugh, and I predict it won't take long, it will be great between them. :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess I feel like a kid who just got her driver's license and is looking for any excuse to go drive the car.

(Explanation: For most of the past eight months, I haven't been able to drive because of a problem with my right leg. Over the last three weeks, my leg has suddenly improved so drastically I can drive whenever and wherever I want to now. Today I'm going to go drive through the car wash just for fun, and I think I'll go pick up some papers from a client in person instead of using a messenger for a change. Having my freedom again is GOOD.)


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I feel like a kid who just got her driver's license and is looking for any excuse to go drive the car.
> 
> (Explanation: For most of the past eight months, I haven't been able to drive because of a problem with my right leg. Over the last three weeks, my leg has suddenly improved so drastically I can drive whenever and wherever I want to now. Today I'm going to go drive through the car wash just for fun, and I think I'll go pick up some papers from a client in person instead of using a messenger for a change. Having my freedom again is GOOD.)


 Yay for freedom!! Happy rainyday!!  (btw...it's good to see you here again..I've missed you!)


----------



## Donna (Sep 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I feel like a kid who just got her driver's license and is looking for any excuse to go drive the car.
> 
> (Explanation: For most of the past eight months, I haven't been able to drive because of a problem with my right leg. Over the last three weeks, my leg has suddenly improved so drastically I can drive whenever and wherever I want to now. Today I'm going to go drive through the car wash just for fun, and I think I'll go pick up some papers from a client in person instead of using a messenger for a change. Having my freedom again is GOOD.)



I confess I think you should pack a couple bags and take a drive down to Florida.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 1, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I think you should pack a couple bags and take a drive down to Florida.


 
Via Michigan to pick up a passenger, please.


----------



## Donna (Sep 1, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Via Michigan to pick up a passenger, please.



Oh YES! *rushes off to put clean towels in the guest bathroom*


----------



## Jes (Sep 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You won't believe how much I missed these comments...


Would that everyone felt as you did.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> Would that everyone felt as you did.



Lovely, you can't please everyone. Especially here. And folks, that's today's lesson. :bow:


----------



## rainyday (Sep 1, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I think you should pack a couple bags and take a drive down to Florida.



Sure thing. Michelle and I will be down as soon as hurricane season is over.  

And thanks, Joy!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> Would that everyone felt as you did.


 
I do. Welcome back, Jessifer!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Sure thing. Michelle and I will be down as soon as hurricane season is over.
> 
> And thanks, Joy!


 
Yay! (and I agree with Joy about missing you)


----------



## Michelle (Sep 1, 2006)

I suppose I should make an on-topic post, so I confess that the new cell phone I was given for work is totally confusing and I'll probably never learn how to use it (Palm Treo 700w). It has a freakin' KEYBOARD on it. :-/


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess I feel bad I didn't get a suntan while in San Diego and I confess I didn't take pictures because I don't know how to work a digital camera.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I suppose I should make an on-topic post, so I confess that the new cell phone I was given for work is totally confusing and I'll probably never learn how to use it (Palm Treo 700w). it has a freakin' KEYBOARD on it. :-/


Palm? A cell phone? 
I confess I'm surprised.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 1, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I suppose I should make an on-topic post, so I confess that the new cell phone I was given for work is totally confusing and I'll probably never learn how to use it (Palm Treo 700w). It has a freakin' KEYBOARD on it. :-/



I CONFESS I WANT ONE SO BAD!!!!! (((palm love)))


----------



## Michelle (Sep 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I CONFESS I WANT ONE SO BAD!!!!! (((palm love)))


 
No, don't do it! I was in the dentist office yesterday and every time an email comes in, the phone makes a little noise. I was getting a lot of emails yesterday morning while I was there and it was making me really tense (not to mention a dentist chair making me tense too). Not a good thing. They're evil. They connect you to work and you can't get away. (I'm wondering if the little camera in them broadcasts videos that tell my boss where I am during 8:00 to 5:00.)


----------



## Michelle (Sep 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Palm? A cell phone?
> I confess I'm surprised.


 
http://www.palm.com/us/products/smartphones/treo700w/index.html

Hey, Cousin Wolf. Take a look. You'll see why I'm confused. And along with it came a Bluetooth headset thing I'm too embarrassed to use because it flashes blue every three seconds.


----------



## Jes (Sep 1, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I do. Welcome back, Jessifer!


thank you, my dear. i give you little bird kissies on your lips. I'm going to throw a party for myself like the first night on Fantasy Island, when all the guests had arrived, and they'd been given drinks.


----------



## Tina (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Jess.  Great to see you again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2006)

Michelle said:


> http://www.palm.com/us/products/smartphones/treo700w/index.html
> 
> Hey, Cousin Wolf. Take a look. You'll see why I'm confused. And along with it came a Bluetooth headset thing I'm too embarrassed to use because it flashes blue every three seconds.


Well, on the first look it indeed is confusing... I'd suggest you try to relax about that thingy and give yourself some time to get around how it really works... I hope they gave you a user manual with it... Could be helpful to take a look into it... 
It flashes blue? Sounds like a lightshow... I feel your embarrassment...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess it will be another week before my car is ready.

I confess after the last 3 weeks. I'm done.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess I'm starting a war with my upstairs neighbor. I called the manager and reported them again. I'm sorry..I don't want to listen to Bump and Grind for a damn three day weekend.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I feel like a kid who just got her driver's license and is looking for any excuse to go drive the car.
> 
> (Explanation: For most of the past eight months, I haven't been able to drive because of a problem with my right leg. Over the last three weeks, my leg has suddenly improved so drastically I can drive whenever and wherever I want to now. Today I'm going to go drive through the car wash just for fun, and I think I'll go pick up some papers from a client in person instead of using a messenger for a change. Having my freedom again is GOOD.)




Ohhhhh I'm so glad to hear this Rainy! I know how cranky I get if I don't have my freedom, so I can only imagine what you've been going through. 

*does a happy dance for you*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> (((palm love)))



I think I found a new term for masturbation.


----------



## Mini (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess that Mitts' stupidity almost cost me my legs today.

How? The goof caused 3 150-pound boards to fall off a cart just behind me, and had I not moved they'd have ripped my calf muscles clean off. 

Mitts' motto? Work harder, not smarter. This guy could fuck up breathing.

It's bad enough that he's the most useless fuck-off this side of a pediatric cancer ward, but when his idiocy starts putting me at risk of a fuckin' wheelchair, that's the shit icing on the crap cake. Fuck that idiot.

(Gather that I'm just a little annoyed with him right now?)


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I feel like a kid who just got her driver's license and is looking for any excuse to go drive the car.
> 
> (Explanation: For most of the past eight months, I haven't been able to drive because of a problem with my right leg. Over the last three weeks, my leg has suddenly improved so drastically I can drive whenever and wherever I want to now. Today I'm going to go drive through the car wash just for fun, and I think I'll go pick up some papers from a client in person instead of using a messenger for a change. Having my freedom again is GOOD.)



Look out world, she's on a roll!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> Would that everyone felt as you did.



I suspect a lot more than you realize share that sentiment. I know I do.


----------



## ripley (Sep 1, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Via Michigan to pick up a passenger, please.





Or two.......


----------



## elle camino (Sep 1, 2006)

i confess that now that i've changed my profile picture to one of me with red hair, i no longer feel like i'm false advertising.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess I'm feeling really lonely tonight...I also confess that my confessions are sucking lately....

I need sunshine and bunnies or something


----------



## Donna (Sep 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> Or two.......



If you three lovelies show up on my doorstep, I confess they will hear me squealing for joy all the way into Canado.


----------



## Tina (Sep 1, 2006)

Two bunnies enjoying laying in the sunshine...






Change is hard and you are in the middle of it. Maybe give it a bit of time and things will get better, Misty. 

IC that I am going through Biggie withdrawals. :wubu:


----------



## Slowfuse (Sep 1, 2006)

I confess that this is my first time posting on this topic.


----------



## Mini (Sep 1, 2006)

Cold and breezy morn'
Quite aroused, and unsure why
I forgot my pants

I confess that all the great poets don't sleep much.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 1, 2006)

Mini, make the word morning "morn" and you've gotcherself a haiku there.


----------



## Mini (Sep 1, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Mini, make the word morning "morn" and you've gotcherself a haiku there.



I also confess that I'm as much a mathemagician as I am a poet.


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

I confess it bothered me more than it should have that the boards have been down all morning, and part of the afternoon. Addictions suck.  Got some work done that I had to do on the computer anyway, sooo...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

I know! I was in the middle of an amazing post when it went down last night...pure brillance I tell ya.

Edit: Minus some Myspacing and Literati, I actually got some cleaning done.


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

Heh. Ultimately, it usually ends up being for the best, but still! And I *hate* when stuff like this eats brilliant posts.


----------



## Emma (Sep 2, 2006)

I confess that I have a problem that I've not told anyone though I really should tell the people involved. I just don't have the nerve and this secret is going to come out soon weather I like it or not.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 2, 2006)

Confusing how the boards come back, but chat doesn't. 

*whine*
*twitch*
*fidget*


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Two bunnies enjoying laying in the sunshine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe these bunnies can be the official Dim "NoChat" mascot.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

i confess that when I say, "kids are great as long as they don't come home with me," in chat and in person I don't mean it 100%. Maybe about 10% i mean. And that 10% covers tantrums and my persnicketiness about always having to need things to be perfect or in a row for peace of mind. They make you so unperfect and unorganized. 

They're awesome.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Maybe these bunnies can be the official Dim "NoChat" mascot.



lol. 

no chat. the bunnies are up and sunning


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

Mini said:


> Cold and breezy morn'
> Quite aroused, and unsure why
> I forgot my pants
> 
> I confess that all the great poets don't sleep much.



it's usually difficult for someone to be aroused when it's breezy. my high beams kick in, but that's about it. I mean, that's really all there is. i don't have anything else to be affected. (if i did, that would be a whole new confession entry, wouldn't it?! HAHA) cold doesn't do much for me. cold isn't even really romantic... unless you've got someone you care for there with you to battle it. Otherwise, it's pretty sucky. thunderstorms are endlessly romantic, though, no matter where you are or who you're with. enny weight, how can you be aroused without pants?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

Sharleen, you are so wonderfully fruity. 

Make those that are having chat withdrawals feel better by posting another saturday picture set.


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

Here ya go -- just for you chat fiends who cannot get your fix.  

View attachment nochat.jpg


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sharleen, you are so wonderfully fruity.
> 
> Make those that are having chat withdrawals feel better by posting another saturday picture set.



lol do you have any special photo requests?

i can't stand on my head anymore. no chicken dance. oh, and no nudity. 

everything else is fair game. how about this? i give you some quisp. lol just uploaded this to myspace, too, actually. but, it is special just for you. yes.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Here ya go -- just for you chat fiends who cannot get your fix.



LMAO!!! 





oh, and p.s.: The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:

1. This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm satisfied by this post, thank you. :bow:


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, that's so trolls cannot flood the board with posts, as they have in the past.

Or... it was just designed to get yer goat.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm satisfied by this post, thank you. :bow:



good, i'm glad i satisfy you. :bow: 


_"every time I comb my hair, thoughts of you get in my eyes. You're a sinner; I don't care. I just want your creamy thighs!"_


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> good, i'm glad i satisfy you. :bow:
> 
> 
> _"every time I comb my hair, thoughts of you get in my eyes. You're a sinner; I don't care. I just want your creamy thighs!"_



You harlot! You wacky harlot!

(Carrie was originally a "pithy harlot", so you're in good company.)


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, that's so trolls cannot flood the board with posts, as they have in the past.
> 
> Or... it was just designed to get yer goat.



i'm no troll. i'm a little impish/pixieish... especially with shorter hair. i had shorter hair for two years lol. got carded for booze everywhere!!! 

but, i'm no troll.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> You harlot! You wacky harlot!
> 
> (Carrie was originally a "pithy harlot", so you're in good company.)




LOL there's that friggin word again. bill o'reilly! pithy! lol


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

I believe you, baby face.  You should see the droppings from one of the most recent invasions and you'd understand why...


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> I believe you, baby face.  You should see the droppings from one of the most recent invasions and you'd understand why...



ohhh... buggers.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 2, 2006)

I missed you guys


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> I believe you, baby face.  You should see the droppings from one of the most recent invasions and you'd understand why...



I hardly ever see troll droppings around here. You guys must be good!


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

We try for y'all not to have to suffer fools. Sometimes I almost hate to delete some of the instances where everyone is having a lovely time completely eviscerating them, though...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> We try for y'all not to have to suffer fools. Sometimes I almost hate to delete some of the instances where everyone is having a lovely time completely eviscerating them, though...



YEAH! What's with that, we get to troll bashing and we're all being so funny and then all of a sudden, its *poof* gone! Teehee, some of my best posts are gone to the locked up Dims Troll Room.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> We try for y'all not to have to suffer fools. Sometimes I almost hate to delete some of the instances where everyone is having a lovely time completely eviscerating them, though...



oh, i didn't even know you moderated. lol. I was like, "what's she talking about?" :doh:  i really don't know what goes on in here much at all.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 2, 2006)

I CF that if I have one more Bloody Mary I will be over the legal limit to chat. That is if our Sweet Kind Boss finds it in his heart and busy day to fix it....
Psssss is that enough buttering up or shall I add Pretty Please ?


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> i really don't know what goes on in here much at all.



Yeah, me either.  

S'okay.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> I CF that if I have one more Bloody Mary I will be over the legal limit to chat. That is if our Sweet Kind Boss finds it in his heart and busy day to fix it....
> Psssss is that enough buttering up or shall I add Pretty Please ?



add a wink and a giggle or a wiggle!
    

_
"shake your money maker like somebody's 'bout to pay ya!"
_


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

i confess I could go for some campari and grapefruit juice... and a big, huggable guy to mix it for me! lol


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd settle for my teddy bear if he were any good in bed... but paddington and i have broken things off.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

...and, quite honestly, he's horrible at making drinks.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 2, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> add a wink and a giggle or a wiggle!
> 
> 
> _
> ...


 I see your wink and giggle and wiggle and raise you a jiggly.
I CF I miss you all.....I promise Boss to pay my fees next month just let me in chat pleaseeeeee


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I'd settle for my teddy bear if he were any good in bed... but paddington and i have broken things off.



here he is here




... quite a hotty, you'll note


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> I see your wink and giggle and wiggle and raise you a jiggly.
> I CF I miss you all.....I promise Boss to pay my fees next month just let me in chat pleaseeeeee



a jiggly what? 

specifics, plz

tyvm


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I hardly ever see troll droppings around here. You guys must be good!



no, me neithe*SQUISH*... 

Ah. DAMN IT.  

_*throws shoes away*_


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 2, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> a jiggly what?
> 
> specifics, plz
> 
> tyvm


IC I plead the 5th wait I drank it


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 2, 2006)

One time I hired a monkey to take notes for me in class. I would just sit there with my mind a complete blank while the monkey scribbled on little pieces of paper. At the end of the week the teacher said, "Class, I want you to write a paper using your notes." So I wrote a paper that said "Hello, my name is Bingo. I like to climb on things. Can I have a banana? Eek eek." I got an F. When I told my Mom about it she said "I told you never trust a monkey!" The end.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

I confess I've GOT to work on meeting people in my area. Saturday night...at home...I'm not a homebody damnit! I confess maybe I'm turning into one?


----------



## Esme (Sep 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I've GOT to work on meeting people in my area. Saturday night...at home...I'm not a homebody damnit! I confess maybe I'm turning into one?





Ah, but next weekend is _Dally in the Alley_... which is always fun. Ever been to it?

Here's a link: http://www.dallyinthealley.com/


----------



## Jes (Sep 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I'm starting a war with my upstairs neighbor. I called the manager and reported them again. I'm sorry..I don't want to listen to Bump and Grind for a damn three day weekend.


Find out what the ordinance is for noise in your town, and report dude to the police (non-Er number of course) after that time.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> Ah, but next weekend is _Dally in the Alley_... which is always fun. Ever been to it?
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.dallyinthealley.com/



Ooh I totally forgot about it! YAY you made me happy, Esme. I actually missed it last year because I went out of town. This year I'm all over it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

I confess one of my previous...err...partners just called me "whitebread", and I believe he's alluding to "in bed". I confess that I'm all about proving him wrong now. But never with him. Ooooooh snap!


----------



## ripley (Sep 2, 2006)

I, myself, am raisin bread in bed.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 2, 2006)

According to him: "at least you're not pumpernickel. White bread is fine, just not as good as whole wheat or rye."

_He_ was so boring in bed, what was I supposed to do...make it sizzle all by lonesome?

I'm sorry, this is too much confessing. I hope I'm entertaining someone.


----------



## Mini (Sep 2, 2006)

I confess that I just had an awesome workout.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 2, 2006)

I confess I accomplished absolutely nothing to day..and I only feel a small twinge of guilt.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

I confess that I woke up cranky, but otherwise had a better day than expected.

Plus, I got my haircut.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I woke up cranky, but otherwise had a better day than expected.
> 
> Plus, I got my haircut.



Looks great, Cousin Toad! Is that it in your avatar? Glad the day was good (well, better than expected.)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Looks great, Cousin Toad! Is that it in your avatar? Glad the day was good (well, better than expected.)



I hate getting my picture taken. Plus, I feel like I have had tired or irritated eyes today. *allergies*  

But the haircut looks pretty good, I think.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 3, 2006)

I confess that the only thing I've done today is eat..I should be doing laundry..unpacking..recording grades..grading..

BUTTT..I think I'll take a nap


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 3, 2006)

I CF I dont know what *whitebread* in or out of bed means unless it has a good filling.


----------



## Esme (Sep 3, 2006)

IC that I had a delicious and healthy lunch. 

Now I get cake. Chocolate cake.


Yay for cake!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 3, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> i confess that when I say, "kids are great as long as they don't come home with me," in chat and in person I don't mean it 100%. Maybe about 10% i mean. And that 10% covers tantrums and my persnicketiness about always having to need things to be perfect or in a row for peace of mind. They make you so unperfect and unorganized.
> 
> They're awesome.



Babies, puppies & kittens...the living embodiments of deceptive packaging. The government should require warning lables..."CAUTION: They grow up!"


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 3, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> lol do you have any special photo requests?
> 
> i can't stand on my head anymore. no chicken dance. oh, and no nudity.
> 
> everything else is fair game. how about this? i give you some quisp. lol just uploaded this to myspace, too, actually. but, it is special just for you. yes.



They still make Quisp?!?!?!?!?! Now I know what that unidentified craving from the last 35 years is!


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I hardly ever see troll droppings around here. You guys must be good!



I do try to clean up after myself the best I can.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 3, 2006)

IC that I need to get our _Lost_ Season 1 DVDs back ASAP.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 3, 2006)

I confess..for someone who's been single 5 years..I'm sure passionate about my dating only Fas thread..THAT MEANS..you fas better be nice to me


----------



## elle camino (Sep 3, 2006)

I FOUND A STRAPLESS BRA THAT ACTUALLY FITS _AND_ FUNCTIONS!i cannot even express how elated i am. 
i have SO many tube dresses i can now actually wear! i pretty much just doubled my wardrobe.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 3, 2006)

I confess that this story that I'm working on has me quite disturbed. Particularly this last scene that I wrote... might have trouble sleeping tonight.


----------



## mejix (Sep 4, 2006)

since i 've had this cast on the foot people in the street come and tell me their cast experiences. its like a magnet. a woman in an elevator told me she had a ski accident and had to use a cast for a year. an old man saw my red cast and told me he had to use a yellow one for six months. yesterday this angry bbw that i see from time to time working at a bookstore told me touching her belly and quite annoyed "well at least you are not pregnant!" (i looked again and sonofagun. she_ is _pregnant.) 

well that was an unusual perspective. 

ah motherhood.




*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

I confess my bestest friend surprised me with a visit and it was wonderful and just what we both needed. We drove to Ann Arbor for foodie heaven. 

It was a best excessive, but that, coupled with the pure love that only a friend who's known you forever can give makes me feel ten times better than I did earlier this weekend. She's the best friend I could ever have, usually 3 hours away, AND an excellent cook.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 4, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess..for someone who's been single 5 years..I'm sure passionate about my dating only Fas thread..THAT MEANS..you fas better be nice to me



See, that's the problem and blessing to having standards.  You have to wait to find the right one, but when you do you've increased your chances of success. 

:wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> I, myself, am raisin bread in bed.



I'm a bobcat pretzel.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm a bobcat pretzel.



Oh, why don't you just _rub it in_, missy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 4, 2006)

I confess that it drives me up a FUCKING wall when a question has been asked and answered, but someone doesn't bother to read the thread and answers as if it's never been stated before. 

And no, I don't mean the "yea, I agree with so and so" or "I know it's been said, but.... " I don't mean when the posts happen at the same moment, or within a minute, so one person just didn't see the other response because they were typing theirs. I mean full on "the answer is blah blah blah" as if it wasn't already said, or like 3 posts up. Fer' chrissakes.

READ THE THREAD!!!!!!!!

Okay, I'm done. Promise.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 4, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, why don't you just _rub it in_, missy.



Where should I be rubbing, and how hard...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Where should I be rubbing, and how hard...



Oh! I wasn't expecting that! My neck is a little sore...<right there...attempts to point and falls out of chair>


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 4, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that it drives me up a FUCKING wall when a question has been asked and answered, but someone doesn't bother to read the thread and answers as if it's never been stated before.
> 
> And no, I don't mean the "yea, I agree with so and so" or "I know it's been said, but.... " I don't mean when the posts happen at the same moment, or within a minute, so one person just didn't see the other response because they were typing theirs. I mean full on "the answer is blah blah blah" as if it wasn't already said, or like 3 posts up. Fer' chrissakes.
> 
> ...



....:doh: .... I hope that I haven't done that.  It's kinda like redundant reading, eh?


----------



## ripley (Sep 4, 2006)

I confess that I'm very, very fond of the large, fat toad that has been spending nights on my porch. :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 4, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> ....:doh: .... I hope that I haven't done that.  It's kinda like redundant reading, eh?



no...no  I suspect that whoever would do that wouldnt' realize they do, so wouldn't even suspect that post is about them... LOL 

You're free and clear swampie!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 5, 2006)

I confess Im sure Ive done this. Yes it is true that I dont always read the entire thread. 


I'm ducking now so to be sure I'm not hit in the head by flying objects.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

mejix said:


> since i 've had this cast on the foot people in the street come and tell me their cast experiences. its like a magnet. a woman in an elevator told me she had a ski accident and had to use a cast for a year. an old man saw my red cast and told me he had to use a yellow one for six months. yesterday this angry bbw that i see from time to time working at a bookstore told me touching her belly and quite annoyed "well at least you are not pregnant!" (i looked again and sonofagun. she_ is _pregnant.)
> 
> well that was an unusual perspective.
> 
> ...



People like to relate. "shrugs"

They like to empathize and sympathize and share their story while their learning a little about you.  

Here's my story: *LOL* (You magnetized me too.  )  I was working in the emergency room as a nursing assistant and we had an individual with a clothes hanger stuck inside her cast. Evidently, she was trying to scratch an itchy spot and the clothes hanger got stuck.  

Oh yeah, and I broke my right arm as a teenager from a skateboarding accident. I couldn't play the guitar for quite some time, which bummed the hell out of me. My cast was a "boring" looking white color. Also, my arm did itch much while it was healing inside the cast.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 5, 2006)

I confess I spend Labor Day evening watching 90210 on Soapnet. Donna Martin Graduates!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 5, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I confess Im sure Ive done this. Yes it is true that I dont always read the entire thread.
> 
> 
> I'm ducking now so to be sure I'm not hit in the head by flying objects.



Not you.


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

IC that after 30+ years of cooking I wonder if I will ever be able to fry anything more complicated than an egg without burning myself with spattering oil at least once.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 5, 2006)

I confess, I ate a lot of real butter on my sweet tater tonight at dinner! It was mmm...mmm, good. :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I confess, I ate a lot of real butter on my sweet tater tonight at dinner! It was mmm...mmm, good. :eat2:



Cool!

Have you ever tried sweet tater french fries?


----------



## ripley (Sep 5, 2006)

Friday said:


> IC that after 30+ years of cooking I wonder if I will ever be able to fry anything more complicated than an egg without burning myself with spattering oil at least once.




I confess that Friday should quit cooking naked.


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

But baybee, I'm always cookin' when I'm nekkid.


----------



## ripley (Sep 5, 2006)

When Friday says "Hot stuff, coming through!" she doesn't mean the food!


----------



## Tina (Sep 5, 2006)

You had better believe it, Rip. You should see how adoringly her husband looks at her, and the way he loves on her.


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

It's the cooking. :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Sep 5, 2006)

Unless you're keeping a refrigerator under your clothes, I doubt it's the cooking he's going for when he gropes you, honey.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2006)

Clothes? Did I miss something?



Friday said:


> But baybee, I'm always cookin' when I'm nekkid.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Clothes? Did I miss something?



thread mischief!  :doh:


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

I was wearing an apron dammit!


----------



## ripley (Sep 5, 2006)

Friday said:


> I was wearing an apron dammit!




Liar, liar, pants on fire. (From the bacon grease.)


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2006)

Now, now there Rip. We'll have no pork jokes.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Friday said:


> Now, now there Rip. We'll have no pork jokes.



What's this have to do with them anyways?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

IC that I am SO tempted to knock over the dominoes that have been set up by this guy.

(Metaphorically speaking, that is.)


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 5, 2006)

IC I find married men who think they are being just so _charming_ and *cute *when they flirt outragously, absolutely revolting...

You're not cute, asshole....you're just pathetic....and I feel so very sorry for your wife.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 5, 2006)

I confess I make things harder than they should have to be sometimes, and I'm trying very, very hard to adjust that part of me. There is so much I should be happy and thankful for, "what ifs" and overthinking will be my undoing.


----------



## Jane (Sep 5, 2006)

IC I had to explain to my son the difference between "high maintenance" and "requires small adjustments." SHEESH!!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 5, 2006)

I confess that I need to move my mattresses where they are laying north to south..hopefully then my stupid nightmares will stop.


----------



## Mini (Sep 5, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> IC I find married men who think they are being just so _charming_ and *cute *when they flirt outragously, absolutely revolting...
> 
> You're not cute, asshole....you're just pathetic....and I feel so very sorry for your wife.



I confess that I'd love to know what prompted this.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok..it's times like these..*aka moving the mattresses* that I wish I had a guy around..lol...I'm a weakling and these mattresses are damn heavy

DAMN ME AND MY WEAK FAT


----------



## Carrie (Sep 5, 2006)

Jane said:


> IC I had to explain to my son the difference between "high maintenance" and "requires small adjustments." SHEESH!!!!



I confess that all you need to accomplish this task is to use *me* as an example of the first, and *you* as an example of the second. 

He'll get it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 5, 2006)

One drink later and I'm knocked on my ass. I have discovered if I'm not being constantly entertained, the lack of sleep/time change will leave me feeling tired. However, being alone for a few hours when you're used to it is nice.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 5, 2006)

I confess that somebody did something simply unbelievable for me today, and it pretty much rocked my world.


----------



## Jes (Sep 5, 2006)

IC: don't ask for what you want--you just might get it (and then you'll have to deal with the aftermath)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

IC that I just had a sudden realization about something I should have thought of two years ago or more.


----------



## Tina (Sep 6, 2006)

IC I _adore_ Lean Cuisine's Chicken in Peanut Sauce. It is delicious enough that I crave it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 6, 2006)

Tina isn't it just the BEST?? I have four or five of them in my freezer that I keep forgetting to take to work. They're divine. And even better with some sesame seeds sprinkled on top.

IC that tonight was the season premiere of House and I couldn't keep my eyes off of Hugh Laurie's..... um...... philtrum.


----------



## Tina (Sep 6, 2006)

Do tell, dear: what is a philtrum?  

Sesame seeds? Great idea, and one I shall steal from you -- toasted or raw? I have both.  I stock up on the dinners when they go on sale for $2 each, and I believe I just ate the last of my stockpile tonight. Hopefully they will go on sale tonight.

I am missing the season opener of Nip/Tuck tonight. That is one twisted, disturbing show.


----------



## Mini (Sep 6, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I just had a sudden realization about something I should have thought of two years ago or more.



Yes, the testicles *are* supposed to drop from your abdomen. Cancel the doctor's appointment.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 6, 2006)

IC that the sound of the builders drill is driving me insane. 

Yes, I DO want the new front and back door to go on our house, and yes, I DO think it will look great when it's finished but even so, I'm close to screaming!

Tracey xx


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Do tell, dear: what is a philtrum?



Wouldn't you like to know?  Seriously, it's that cool groove between your nose and upper lip, right in the center. Hugh Laurie's is... well... so BIG! And it's particularly noticeable with is 5 o'clock shadow. He wasn't nearly so dishy when he was on Black Adder. He's much yummier now, and I love the show, although I still get pissed when they get medical stuff wrong.



> Sesame seeds? Great idea, and one I shall steal from you -- toasted or raw? I have both.  I stock up on the dinners when they go on sale for $2 each, and I believe I just ate the last of my stockpile tonight. Hopefully they will go on sale tonight.



I like toasted because they have more taste, and yeah, I do the same thing. Have you tried their pizzas? They're amazingly good.



> I am missing the season opener of Nip/Tuck tonight. That is one twisted, disturbing show.



I should watch it sometime since I like twisted and disturbing.

Oh, and another confession. IC that I found out -- the hard way -- that I'm still allergic to cashews, and in fact my allergy is worse now. I'm okay now, but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Jane (Sep 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> I am missing the season opener of Nip/Tuck tonight. That is one twisted, disturbing show.


Yes, I know. I watch it every week.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 6, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that somebody did something simply unbelievable for me today, and it pretty much rocked my world.



You don't have to thank me for the tape in public, Carrie.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 6, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You don't have to thank me for the tape in public, Carrie.



I've darn near wore it out already, Casey.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 6, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?  Seriously, it's that cool groove between your nose and upper lip, right in the center. Hugh Laurie's is... well... so BIG!



NOT a sphincter though, I'm going to guess.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 6, 2006)

I confess that, although a staunch atheist, I secretly adore religious music: Mozart's _Requiem_, Bach's masses and cantatas, and far too many others to list. Truly, beauty is a snare.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 6, 2006)

I confess that I'm completely bummed that I missed _House_ last night.  

However, I spent a wonderfully idle evening doing nothing at all with my daughter as we laid in my bed talking and being goofy...so that more than makes up for it. 

I also confess I'm already dreading the day she leaves for college, which is coming much sooner than I am ready for.


----------



## Tina (Sep 6, 2006)

rainyday said:


> NOT a sphincter though, I'm going to guess.



BWAH! There are SO many of them!


----------



## Jane (Sep 6, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess that I'm completely bummed that I missed _House_ last night.
> 
> However, I spent a wonderfully idle evening doing nothing at all with my daughter as we laid in my bed talking and being goofy...so that more than makes up for it.
> 
> I also confess I'm already dreading the day she leaves for college, which is coming much sooner than I am ready for.


House was wonderful.


----------



## Tina (Sep 6, 2006)

Xenophon said:


> I confess that, although a staunch atheist, I secretly adore religious music: Mozart's _Requiem_, Bach's masses and cantatas, and far too many others to list. Truly, beauty is a snare.



I am not an athiest, but I agree completely. Even moreso, I love to sing them with a choir.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 6, 2006)

I confess I feel like Milton in Office Space. If I find a check I may not burn up the place, but I'd certainly leave and try to salvage my patience.


----------



## Tina (Sep 6, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?  Seriously, it's that cool groove between your nose and upper lip, right in the center. Hugh Laurie's is... well... so BIG! And it's particularly noticeable with is 5 o'clock shadow. He wasn't nearly so dishy when he was on Black Adder. He's much yummier now, and I love the show, although I still get pissed when they get medical stuff wrong.


I am not that familiar with him, though after Googling him, he does look familiar.


> I like toasted because they have more taste, and yeah, I do the same thing. Have you tried their pizzas? They're amazingly good.


Yes! Yummy. Have one in the freezer now -- I think it's spinach mushroom with garlic sauce. I believe I will go make it for lunch now! :eat2:


> I should watch it sometime since I like twisted and disturbing.


I think you'd like it. And they show what looks like actual surgeries, which often make me cringe.







> Oh, and another confession. IC that I found out -- the hard way -- that I'm still allergic to cashews, and in fact my allergy is worse now. I'm okay now, but it wasn't pretty.


You poor dear.  Both for the effects and the fact that you cannot eat cashews.
IC that I miss watching design shows on HGTV.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 6, 2006)

I confess that the turning of the mattresses worked and I had NO NIGHTMARES last night. I did have a really great dream, but can't remember it..generally for me that means it's going to come true..WOO HOO

I confess that Cable Volkswagon in Oklahoma City is going to have a mad fat girl if they don't get their asses in gear. They sent the wrong damn part so my car is STILL not finished.

ANNND when I turn this rental car in on Saturday..Enterprise is going to get an earful. Not only did they put me in a car with no tag and told me I had to deal with it..I told them fuck that you better put my ass in another car..but they are calling the body shop 2 times a day asking when my car will be ready. I SWEAR SOMEONE WILL GET BITCH SLAPPED.


----------



## Jane (Sep 6, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that the turning of the mattresses worked and I had NO NIGHTMARES last night. I did have a really great dream, but can't remember it..generally for me that means it's going to come true..WOO HOO
> 
> I confess that Cable Volkswagon in Oklahoma City is going to have a mad fat girl if they don't get their asses in gear. They sent the wrong damn part so my car is STILL not finished.
> 
> ANNND when I turn this rental car in on Saturday..Enterprise is going to get an earful. Not only did they put me in a car with no tag and told me I had to deal with it..I told them fuck that you better put my ass in another car..but they are calling the body shop 2 times a day asking when my car will be ready. I SWEAR SOMEONE WILL GET BITCH SLAPPED.


Misty, I work about 5 blocks from Cable VW, and I've been needing to kick someone's ass for a week. Can I? Huh? Huh?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Misty, I work about 5 blocks from Cable VW, and I've been needing to kick someone's ass for a week. Can I? Huh? Huh?


YES PLEASE!

It took them a damn week to change a belt and now it's taken almost 2 weeks to get the right damn part to my body guy.

GO KICK ASS JANE!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 6, 2006)

I just got repped, by a girlie, for having clean feet. 

Best rep ever.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 6, 2006)

I've worked late the last two nights and have no real food in the house and no energy for grocery shopping.  

I want chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But hell I'm in my pj's and no way am I going to don a bra and hit the convenience store for chocolate. Why can't they make drive-thru 7-11's? Ben & Jerry's without having to get out of the car. THAT's convenience.


----------



## mejix (Sep 7, 2006)

the most important five moments in my life:

1) riding my harley through arizona i stop at a dingy smokey bar. there, at the very end, i see the woman of my dreams, 6'4", red headed, tatooed, smelling of sweat and jack daniels bbw: mad trucker martha. 

2) mad trucker martha doesn't like to be approached by 5'7" drunk latino bikers. specially when she is arm wrestling. mad trucker martha is also foul mouthed trucker martha.

3) tried to kiss mad trucker martha but turns out that mad trucker martha has a mean left hook. i fly across the room. not sure if she is a he, but i'm bleeding and im in love. 

4) lying on the floor i only see her worker's boots approaching. she's going to kick me! i fear for my life but i'm excited. i cling to her leg and start humping it like a dog.

5) start munching her thighs in desperation and eventually find her one weakness. she collapses in pleasure. people in the bar had never seen anything like that. she picks me up and kisses me sticking her tongue in my mouth. 

the tijuana jukebox starts playing my theme song and everybody starts dancing. (this is the song that was playing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK1rjm531ms)





*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 7, 2006)

IC that I hate working day shift, even though when I got out of nursing school I hated the idea of working nights and thought I couldn't wait to get to days. HAH! It's too bright, there are too many suits, too many visitors that won't let my patients rest, too many PEOPLE!!!

OTOH, I get to go to bed with my sweetie tonight, so that's a bonus. But man ALIVE hospitals are busy places during the day. My poor old brain can't handle it.

IC that brown sugar cinnamon pop tarts are nectar of the Gods.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 7, 2006)

IC that this is the ultimate bedside surprise!


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 7, 2006)

I confess I had to check yesterday what on earth "damn skippy" means.


----------



## leighcy (Sep 7, 2006)

I confess that I'm still in love with the person who hurt me more than anyone ever has. And I'm kicking myself for it.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2006)

IC that last night I experienced an incredible feeling of euphoria. In that moment, I loved everyone and everything- I just felt so _AWARE_ of so much.

And I also find that I don't miss that feeling now that it's gone.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that this is the ultimate bedside surprise!


I confess I _love_ waking up with The King.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I confess I *love* waking up with The King.


 Well, as a queen...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 7, 2006)

Disappearing from, and ignoring a friend (with no explanation) makes that friend feel lost. 

And it's a shitty thing to do.


----------



## Tina (Sep 7, 2006)

IC I wish I were in Montreal right now.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Disappearing from, and ignoring a friend (with no explanation) makes that friend feel lost.
> 
> And it's a shitty thing to do.



IC that I know about this firsthand.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 7, 2006)

I confess it's 6 pm and I just got home..so much for teaching being 8 to 3..oh..and my girls were tired so I had to let them out.so now..I'm sitting at my computer..cause it's on the only furniture I own..and I'm topless eating a chicken pot pie.

Envy me?


----------



## Carrie (Sep 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess it's 6 pm and I just got home..so much for teaching being 8 to 3..oh..and my girls were tired so I had to let them out.so now..I'm sitting at my computer..cause it's on the only furniture I own..and I'm topless eating a chicken pot pie.
> 
> Envy me?



Topless eating a chicken pot pie? 

Sigh. I'll get this one. 

Post pics plz tanx.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Topless eating a chicken pot pie?
> 
> Sigh. I'll get this one.
> 
> Post pics plz tanx.


no pics of that scenerio..BUT..there's a pic of my hot belly after a great meal in the clubhouse..if people want to join and see ..lol


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 7, 2006)

IC after viewing the SYAFAD thread in the clubhouse, I have had the most incredible craving for chocolate covered marshmallows. If you haven't become a member, you are missing out on some truly spectacular bits......


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 7, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> IC after viewing the SYAFAD thread in the clubhouse, I have had the most incredible craving for chocolate covered marshmallows. If you haven't become a member, you are missing out on some truly spectacular bits......




Hmm, I wonder why!??? LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 7, 2006)

IC that this is downright _*CRUEL*_. I don't have the money to spare to visit the clubhouse, and you're all flaunting it.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 7, 2006)

IC that posting a picture of my bare ass in the Clubhouse makes me feel very VERY naughty. Especially as the person who took it has never seen the picture. Lol, if he sees it now it will be a nice reminder of what he's missing <snicker>

Tracey xx


----------



## ripley (Sep 7, 2006)

And what an ass it is!! Hubba hubba, I'm awestruck!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 7, 2006)

IC I have the $$$, I just keep procrastinating sending it in...

_...Send it to Zoom.. Boston, Mass.. Oh-Two-One-Three-Four..._


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 7, 2006)

IC that I'm really a polygamist with four wives and eighteen children.


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2006)

> Disappearing from, and ignoring a friend (with no explanation) makes that friend feel lost.



IC I did that to a friend once, because she had quit really listening to anything I was saying long before I left. Hell, I was gone for months before she actually noticed that I was really gone.


----------



## ripley (Sep 8, 2006)

That thread is making me mad, disgusted, and sick to my stomach.


----------



## Mini (Sep 8, 2006)

I confess that I just know I'm going to reinjure my back at work today. I'll bet any money on that fact.

Why do I know ahead of time? I'm going back to work a day earlier than I planned because they're desperate for people, and I'm extremely tired to boot. I hurt it earlier this week because I was delerious from a lack of sleep and my judgment got fucked into a cocked hat for it. I tried lifting something improperly and paid the price. It's gonna happen again.

With any luck I'll really do some damage and I'll get to take a month off!


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

Friday said:


> IC I did that to a friend once, because she had quit really listening to anything I was saying long before I left. Hell, I was gone for months before she actually noticed that I was really gone.


i'm sorry, what were you saying? i stopped paying attention to you months ago.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

She said that she finally has changed to Saturday...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 8, 2006)

IC getting on the plane was the fucking hardest thing I've had to do.

IC the second hardest is not getting drunk in the airport bar here in Denver. Argh.


----------



## Tina (Sep 8, 2006)

It sucks. I miss my honey so much every time he leaves. Look at it this way, the 22nd of this month will be our 2nd anniversary. Yes, we have been doing this LDR thing for that long. Every time he leaves it gets more difficult to see him go. By the time I move to Montreal it will have been almost 3 years for our LDR. You two will get to be together in 2 months. Not bad.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC getting on the plane was the fucking hardest thing I've had to do.
> 
> IC the second hardest is not getting drunk in the airport bar here in Denver. Argh.




Awww, TSL.....so sorry it was difficult. It won't be long now and yall will be together, though.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 8, 2006)

I confess that I was so distraught over a reality show that I 

1. cried.

2. googled Janelle's mother and got her email and emailed her and told her how sorry I was and asked if I could send Janey flowers

3. she said that would be sweet, so I am going to.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC getting on the plane was the fucking hardest thing I've had to do.
> 
> IC the second hardest is not getting drunk in the airport bar here in Denver. Argh.



Hugs to you, babe. I know it's incredibly hard. 

So glad you have a return trip to look forward, to!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 8, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC getting on the plane was the fucking hardest thing I've had to do.
> 
> IC the second hardest is not getting drunk in the airport bar here in Denver. Argh.



Ack - farewells at Denver Airport... I had FAR too many of them in my life. LDR's are worth it for the right person but they're still very very hard!

TSL Babe, look at it this way. If you'd had a rubbish time the goodbyes would be easy. The fact it is so hard is yet more proof that you are lovely, loving person and that in two months time you'll be wearing the worlds BIGGEST grin again!

Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh, don't even get me started on airport goodbyes and LDRs. Driving through Detroit with full-on hiccoughing sobs after a goodbye is.. well... unsafe at any speed. I know this for a fact. 

Fortunately, the love of my boyfriend makes it all worth it. :wubu:


----------



## Mini (Sep 8, 2006)

I confess that I hurt my back at work today.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 8, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I hurt my back at work today.


Bad enough to have lots of time off, or just enough so that you have to work in pain?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 8, 2006)

I confess that I reported Ladyrose1952's hate-filled signature, and I'd do it again in a heartbeat! 

I also confess that I feel naughty but liberated after posting a picture of my nearly-naked ass on the Clubhouse board. It's a new feeling, but think I kind of like it.


----------



## Mini (Sep 8, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Bad enough to have lots of time off, or just enough so that you have to work in pain?



Pain, but no taxpayer-sponsored holiday. Fuck.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that I reported Ladyrose1952's hate-filled signature, and I'd do it again in a heartbeat!
> 
> I also confess that I feel naughty but liberated after posting a picture of my nearly-naked ass on the Clubhouse board. It's a new feeling, but think I kind of like it.


I confess i wanna see what her sig was. I loves the crazy!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> I confess i wanna see what her sig was. I loves the crazy!



Me too, I'm dying to know. I'm guessing it had something to do with the lot of us being poopy-pants heads, though.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Me too, I'm dying to know. I'm guessing it had something to do with the lot of us being poopy-pants heads, though.



Nah, mostly gay people. Just a little bit of hatred to brighten our day. 

And hey, Renaissance Woman, thank you. :wubu:


----------



## Donna (Sep 8, 2006)

I confess I am incredibly curious to know just how many of us complained about said signature.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 8, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I am incredibly curious to know just how many of us complained about said signature.



I confess that now that I know what the sig said, I think she should be unceremoniously kicked out on her ass.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that now that I know what the sig said, I think she should be unceremoniously kicked out on her ass.



I confess I was unable to locate her profile and wonder if perhaps she has been kicked out on her ass.

^5 to whoever did that.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 8, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I am incredibly curious to know just how many of us complained about said signature.



#3 here, Donna.


----------



## Esme (Sep 8, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I confess I am incredibly curious to know just how many of us complained about said signature.




'Twas gone before I could report it, but I know what it said... and I have two words to say regarding the bootage....

Buh - Bye!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 8, 2006)

IC that Clint Eastwood is one of my heroes.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't say that Clint is one of my heroes, but I confess I have a crush on 1960s-1970s Clint. Even in The Bridges of Madison County he still looked pretty good. :smitten: 



Blackjack said:


> IC that Clint Eastwood is one of my heroes.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 8, 2006)

Frankie said:


> I can't say that Clint is one of my heroes, but I confess I have a crush on 1960s-1970s Clint. Even in The Bridges of Madison County he still looked pretty good. :smitten:



He still looks damn good, considering his age. Not nearly as good as he used to look, of course, but he's aged remarkably well.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I confess I was unable to locate her profile and wonder if perhaps she has been kicked out on her ass.
> 
> ^5 to whoever did that.



Profile is still there when I look, and with a new sig line.  

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=326


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

I confess someone should PM me with that sig. It's old news, but I must know. I missed something! I hate missing things.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Profile is still there when I look, and with a new sig line.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=326



*snort* "Rediculous". 

I adore misspelled outrage.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

I confess I want to start using the word "heinous" more often. What fun!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 9, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I want to start using the word "heinous" more often. What fun!


AFG, what a heinous thing to say!


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2006)

IC I'm flying to chicago next week and I don't know if I can bring my shampoo or lipstick.

I understand about bombs and all, but if we have to travel ugly, haven't the terrorists already won?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> IC I'm flying to chicago next week and I don't know if I can bring my shampoo or lipstick.
> 
> I understand about bombs and all, but if we have to travel ugly, haven't the terrorists already won?



Just not in your carry-on. Yes, I know, nobody checks their bags anymore.

Besides, IC that I'd like to see an un-made-up thread post pix pls tanx!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Besides, IC that I'd like to see an un-made-up thread post pix pls tanx!


 
IC that posting pics of myself without make-up is -never- going to happen. Bare-assed naked looking a complete tramp on the other hand, is apparently no problem. 

I also confess that a post of mine seems to have disappeared and I have no idea how, or why. I dont think it was offensive or objectionable - but then every time an offensive or objectionable post appears the writer seems to have absolutely no idea. I'm horrified, mortified and embarrassed to think I might have joined the crowd, albeit unawares. 

 I'll think I'll just sit myself quietly in the corner and think about what I've (apparently) done.... 

Tracey xx


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 9, 2006)

I confess I didn't see the offending signature. I confess that I am opposed to censorship, even of the bigoted and ignorant. As I said elsewhere, let them make public fools of themselves. It hurts only them.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that Clint Eastwood is one of my heroes.



I confess that Clint Eastwood is not curious about Ladyrose's sig. :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't mean, like, just out of bed. But that just-staying-inside state, on a lazy Sunday afternoon, after a shower, with comfy clothes on, in your bare feet, hair in a pony, no makeup, no jewelry.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Profile is still there when I look, and with a new sig line.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=326



When I look at the member list, it goes from Ladyluck216 to LadyTopazzz... R comes after L, but before T... what'd I miss? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Profile is still there when I look, and with a new sig line.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=326


OUTCH! :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> When I look at the member list, it goes from Ladyluck216 to LadyTopazzz... R comes after L, but before T... what'd I miss? :doh:


I think she left cause she misses "he we do not name" 



But that's just my theory..

Crap..all the good drama happens when I can't get online..LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> IC I'm flying to chicago next week and I don't know if I can bring my shampoo or lipstick.
> 
> I understand about bombs and all, but if we have to travel ugly, haven't the terrorists already won?



Lipstick: If it's solid, yes.

Shampoo: Not unless it's in checked baggage.

Dental floss: Not ever.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> _IC I'm flying to chicago next week and I don't know if I can bring my shampoo or lipstick._
> 
> _I understand about bombs and all, but if we have to travel ugly, haven't the terrorists already won?_


 


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Lipstick: If it's solid, yes.
> 
> Shampoo: Not unless it's in checked baggage.
> 
> Dental floss: Not ever.


 

Check with your hotel, many are offering free of charge, toothpaste, shampoo,deodorant, conditioner, and things like hair gel, spray ect. 

I would caution trying to get on a plane with lipstick- it may be considered the dangerous "PASTE" that is also banned. Then you might get pulled aside for one of the special checks, depending on the airport, some of the extra screenings are quite elaborate. The most fun one I have been through is the San Diego "Air Puffers" - You step into a telephone booth type thing and they blow air from the bottom (they are sniffing for bomb chemicals). Leaves you with a nice fresh feeling...

Happy Traveling


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 9, 2006)

I confess I just woke from a 4 hour nap. I believe Elle Camino used this phrase to describe a nap once on these boards - "inappropriate" - this nap felt _so inappropriate_. I've been averaging about 5 hours of sleep a night this week. Guess I was a bit sleep deprived. 

So much to do today and now even less time to do it in.

At least I'm well rested, if not a bit dazed.

Hmmmm... and where the heck has Elle Camino been these days?


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 9, 2006)

I confess that I am in love with love.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Hmmmm... and where the heck has Elle Camino been these days?



Good question. I'm getting a little worried, myself. Haven't seen her since like Tuesday, I think, although I see her logged into AIM for a couple minutes every now and then.


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Just not in your carry-on. Yes, I know, nobody checks their bags anymore.
> 
> Besides, IC that I'd like to see an un-made-up thread post pix pls tanx!


well fucck a duck, i'm only going for a weekend and i don't like to check luggage! that's why i bought a pricey little weekend bag that had the features I wanted. THANKS A LOT.


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Lipstick: If it's solid, yes.
> 
> Shampoo: Not unless it's in checked baggage.
> 
> Dental floss: Not ever.


And this is national, now? So where are you getting your data? Your recent trip? I guess I should just prepare to check, but mofo, I'm not in the mood. Thanks for the input though. I'm not grousing at you.


ps: my hotel is called: mom and dad, it's just that I have a bag of favorites that I travel with and it's just dumb. Dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> ps: my hotel is called: mom and dad, it's just that I have a bag of favorites that I travel with and it's just dumb. Dumb dumb dumb.


Fedex them to mom and dad's place a day or two or three (much cheaper) before you leave?


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 9, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Fedex them to mom and dad's place a day or two or three (much cheaper) before you leave?



Lol, I just steal all my Mums stuff when I'm there. She spends a fortune on cosmetics and beauty stuff so it's a nice treat for me. If you ever go there to stay feel free to do the same 

Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's the most current list from the TSA. 

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 9, 2006)

I confess I just found out Ryan and I have an apartment. It's cheaper than a two bedroom, but still has a den that can serve as an office. Yay!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 9, 2006)

IC that I feel kinda strange tonight. I just wanna sit in front of the TV for the next forever and watch old episodes of TV shows.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 9, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I feel kinda strange tonight. I just wanna sit in front of the TV for the next forever and watch old episodes of TV shows.



IC I'm feeling strange also...more drained than usual...totally uncomfortable...not much of an appetite <shrug>


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Fedex them to mom and dad's place a day or two or three (much cheaper) before you leave?


i could, but i'm not committed.  
i'll check stuff, but O'Hare is a big place!

Who wants to come visit me at my parents' house and have a par-tay?

bungle in my jungle!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I'd like to see an un-made-up thread post pix pls tanx!


If you build it, they will come.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 10, 2006)

Carrie said:


> *snort* "Rediculous".
> 
> I adore misspelled outrage.


Ain't it the best?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> Who wants to come visit me at my parents' house and have a par-tay?
> 
> bungle in my jungle!



If you create a par-tay worth a 10 hour round trip drive, I'm there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm Fuzzy. And I'm a habitual Liar. Today, I'm from Alabama and in the Fifth Grade.


----------



## Jes (Sep 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If you create a par-tay worth a 10 hour round trip drive, I'm there.


Sweetcheeks, I *AM* a par-tay worth a 10 hour round trip drive.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 10, 2006)

Jes said:


> Sweetcheeks, I *AM* a par-tay worth a 10 hour round trip drive.



IC I always thought as much! 

Tracey xx


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 10, 2006)

IC that I greatly exacerbated an argument between myself and my stepmother, got my father invovled, and seriously fucked things up between the three of us. But I can only listen to the woman insult my friend for so long before I lose my temper.

It doesn't matter that you're my stepmother. It doesn't matter that you're a better friend to me recently than he's been. It doesn't matter. There is _no reason _for you to be insulting him in front of me when you know he's my friend. And not for an entire hour-long car ride.

I just hope this can be fixed. I'm pretty sure that, given time, it will be, but...


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 10, 2006)

And it did work out. We all apologized, and everything's okay.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

IC that one of these days I ought to log in and be serious for a change.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 10, 2006)

GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 10, 2006)

Misty--wild guess: your car's not ready yet, and won't be for a while?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

I confess that Fuzzy's and Misty's confessions have left me in a state of shock... :shocked:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 10, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Misty--wild guess: your car's not ready yet, and won't be for a while?


I actually got my car..Thank Goodness! I'm just exhausted..physically..mentally..emotionally..blah

so I needed to grr..lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

IC I keep running out of rep to give. I need more.


----------



## Mini (Sep 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that one of these days I ought to log in and be serious for a change.



I've tried that. Didn't work for me.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 10, 2006)

Ah, melancholy. The constant tenant of my soul.

</emo>


----------



## Mini (Sep 10, 2006)

I confess that during sex scenes in movies I'm always scoping out the dude instead of the chick, as I've little interest in the Hollywood *ideal* for the starlet, and I get a kick out of comparing my body to the male lead's.

Does that make me gay?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that during sex scenes in movies I'm always scoping out the dude instead of the chick, as I've little interest in the Hollywood *ideal* for the starlet, and I get a kick out of comparing my body to male lead's.
> 
> Does that make me gay?



Yes. You're gay.

You're a tall, gay, cynical man.

Now make sweet, sweet love to me.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that during sex scenes in movies I'm always scoping out the dude instead of the chick, as I've little interest in the Hollywood *ideal* for the starlet, and I get a kick out of comparing my body to male lead's.
> 
> Does that make me gay?



No. It makes you a FA, and a damn good one, at that. :wubu:


(And maybe a little bit self-absorbed, but rightfully so. )


----------



## Esme (Sep 10, 2006)

IC that I have a pic of me without makeup, but I can't bring myself to post it in the no-makeup thread.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 10, 2006)

I confess I need to do several things tomorrow:

Get a letter from the Sam's in Cali I'll be working at.

Find out where I can receive and send faxes.

Get to making a list of what the hell I'm taking, exactly. 

It's going to be a long day, since most of it revolves around talking to our WM Office C***.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 10, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I have a pic of me without makeup, but I can't bring myself to post it in the no-makeup thread.



You're such a pretty girl, Esme. Go for it! It's very liberating.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Yes. You're gay.
> 
> You're a tall, gay, cynical man.
> 
> Now make sweet, sweet love to me.



Heh. This response was way better than mine.


----------



## Mini (Sep 10, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Yes. You're gay.
> 
> You're a tall, gay, cynical man.
> 
> Now make sweet, sweet love to me.



I forget, tongue or no tongue? Nothing's worse than going in for a rimjob only to remember that your partner's a prude.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> I forget, tongue or no tongue? Nothing's worse than going in for a rimjob only to remember that your partner's a prude.



It's nice to see a man who's willing to ask ahead of time. I hate having to say, "OH! No, sorry, not there!". Always so awkward.


----------



## Mini (Sep 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's nice to see a man who's willing to ask ahead of time. I hate having to say, "OH! No, sorry, not there!". Always so awkward.



"Please remove your tongue from my anus."

Add that to the list of things I hope I never need to say.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 10, 2006)

Mini said:


> "Please remove your tongue from my anus."
> 
> Add that to the list of things I hope I never need to say.


"No rimjob for Mini." 

Duly noted and added to your file.


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 11, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> "No rimjob for Mini."
> 
> Duly noted and added to your file.



I.C. that what went through my mind whilst reading this is probably not what anyone else here, as in planet Earth, 'here', thought but made me laugh hysterically.

Ever watch MXC, on Spike-TV? Imagine Vic Romano's voice saying, regarding one of the poor sod contestants about to be crushed by some gods awful device, "Up next is (insert has-been child star name here), the child actor who starred in that wonderful, heart-warming, ABC After School Special, "*No Rimjob For Mini*". What a touching performance he gave...

To then have Kenny Blankenship respond,"Yeah. But now he's a puddle of goo, dissolving in our,'Mystery Sludge'..."


Told ya I'm not Human.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> "Please remove your tongue from my anus."
> 
> Add that to the list of things I hope I never need to say.



Or hear.


----------



## ripley (Sep 11, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I.C. that what went through my mind whilst reading this is probably not what anyone else here, as in planet Earth, 'here', thought but made me laugh hysterically.
> 
> Ever watch MXC, on Spike-TV? Imagine Vic Romano's voice saying, regarding one of the poor sod contestants about to be crushed by some gods awful device, "Up next is (insert has-been child star name here), the child actor who starred in that wonderful, heart-warming, ABC After School Special, "*No Rimjob For Mini*". What a touching performance he gave...
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

Bwah! Ericthonius, you are a twisted, twisted man. But funny.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Told ya I'm not Human.


Does it need to be human to be  ?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I need to do several things tomorrow:
> 
> Get a letter from the Sam's in Cali I'll be working at.
> 
> ...


You can usually get faxes at any office supply store..like Staples, Office Depot..Kinkos..but also try your bank. A lot of times they offer customers the opportunity to use their fax machine for free.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 11, 2006)

I confess I need a break from my reality and have no idea how to take such a break...


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's nice to see a man who's willing to ask ahead of time. I hate having to say, "OH! No, sorry, not there!". Always so awkward.



You manage to articulate actual words? I AM impressed. An extremely high pitched squeak of alarm followed by a lot of wobbly shuffling in the general direction of 'away' would be the best I could manage. 

Tracey xx


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 11, 2006)

I confess I'm really happy that my new job is working with me to help get my move in line. I should have a letter in the mail Wednesday. Yay!

I also confess I'm pissed my current job will not work with me because they're a bunch of assholes.


----------



## Jane (Sep 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm really happy that my new job is working with me to help get my move in line. I should have a letter in the mail Wednesday. Yay!
> 
> I also confess I'm pissed my current job will not work with me because they're a bunch of assholes.


Take it as a sign they don't want to lose you.

(Then let the air out of their tires)


----------



## mejix (Sep 11, 2006)

the only thing worse than walking with crutches under the rain is walking with crutches under the rain while everybody in the street is watching you. 
then getting to a building where all the floors are perfectly polished and wet. 
then getting to the office with everybody making a big fuzz because you are walking in with crutches perfectly soaked. 
then working the whole day with an acrylic cast that won't dry. 
then arguing with the bus driver on the way back because he starts moving before you could even put your transit card on your pocket

(was i the only person in chicago that didn't know today was going to be a shitty day? everybody seemed so well prepared. where do they get this information?)

what do you do when you get home on a day like this? you take the wet clothes off. you take a warm shower. put on dry clothes on. have a couple of those delicious sandwiches you took from the board room after the meeting was over. a little bit of hot coffee. surf a little bit on the computer, with the tv as background noise. maybe put a little jazz later. 

it does help to have the news on to put _everything_ into perspective, specially today. and remember that your brother came to visit you yesterday and was amazed that at 41 you had never had a checking account and didnt know how to write a check. yes you are a martian!


*


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello, I'm Fuzzy. And I'm addicted to porn.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

Actually, I'm kinda bummed I'm not mentioned in the Hot Boy Thread.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Actually, I'm kinda bummed I'm not mentioned in the Hot Boy Thread.


Post pics plz thx.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

I confess that I just found porn on my computer that I assumed was not mine. But in watching it, I realized.... well, it was very familiar. 

:doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I just found porn on my computer that I assumed was not mine. But in watching it, I realized.... well, it was very familiar.
> 
> :doh:



That was the night with the three tequila shots, wasn't it?

Yeah, I remember that too.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> That was the night with the three tequila shots, wasn't it?
> 
> Yeah, I remember that too.




No, no. I wasn't _in_ this one. 

I mean....errrrr


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

Obviously you watch LOTS of porn if you had time to forget, eh, AM?  

So, Blackjack, if it wasn't AM that you were with in that porn movie, just who DID you make a porn flick with, eh?


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

I confess that TSL's sig line may well have been my finest moment of the day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

Tina said:


> Obviously you watch LOTS of porn if you had time to forget, eh, AM?
> 
> So, Blackjack, if it wasn't AM that you were with in that porn movie, just who DID you make a porn flick with, eh?



That's the funniest part to me. I don't watch porn on my computer, clearly I HAVE... at some point. But I was watching them to find out what was being checked out, only to be completely surprised to recognize what I was seeing... LOL 

If it's any help to my rep, the files were in my recycle bin, which I don't believe I've EVER emptied. 

Ah, it was a good laugh, I have to say.


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

And I'll bet the look on your face in the first moment -- before you knew it was yours -- was priceless.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 12, 2006)

I confess that I should be reading two articles and then writing summaries on those articles but I'm here instead. I confess that I don't feel like doing it and really just want to go to bed because tomorrow is a long day. I have class all day from 8:30-6pm. I confess that this semester is going to be difficult because this early morning stuff is not for me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

I confess that I'm going back to bed. It's 7 AM around here.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I need a break from my reality and have no idea how to take such a break...




I've been there quite a lot! :doh:  

I hope you get a break from whatever stressful or series of stressful events that are occuring. I am guessing that is what might be going on. *shrugs*

You just gotta keep on surviving ....and if this sheds any light at all ----> (Surviving and facing any struggles in life builds character, I think.) Of course you can just beat me up for just saying that. *doh*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> So, Blackjack, if it wasn't AM that you were with in that porn movie, just who DID you make a porn flick with, eh?



...Shit. I think I gave away that I'm actually from the future.:doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 12, 2006)

I confess I was genuinely surprised at a few things this morning:

1) That CA Sam's called and confirmed my mailing address for my letter.

2) That I got pissed when interrupted while exercising.


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry, Blackjack, fantasy doesn't count. If it did, I'm sure you'd have to queue up with the rest of the boys who lust after Ms. AM.  

Swamptoad, how is the new job?

IC that I am in love with the clothes that I bought from Ginger for $5 and $10 per piece.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 12, 2006)

I confess that I have a tummy ache and a headache tonight.


----------



## Tina (Sep 12, 2006)

*passes Carrie a bottle of Pepto and an ice bag*

IC I spent too much today at the hair dresser's.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I have a tummy ache and a headache tonight.



IC that this is eerie. I've been feeling miserable all day like this.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 12, 2006)

It irks me so damned bad that my father seems to think large businesses shouldn't be held responsible for contracting with low-lifes when they're aware they're doing such.


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that this is eerie. I've been feeling miserable all day like this.


Well it ain't mornin' sickness.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

I confess watching the second disc of season 2 of LOST is a much more desirable plan than packing and cleaning.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess watching the second disc of season 2 of LOST is a much more desirable plan than packing and cleaning.



Oh, you suuuuuuuck.

I want my Season Two.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Oh, you suuuuuuuck.
> 
> I want my Season Two.



I haven't seen it yet! Trying to cram it in before Season 3 starts this month.

NETFLIX!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I haven't seen it yet! Trying to cram it in before Season 3 starts this month.
> 
> NETFLIX!!!!



I actually need to rewatch Season One, but I'm planning on picking up S2 this week. S1 I should have tomorrow, if my mother will just fucking ask her friend for it, since she lent it to him in March.


----------



## Mini (Sep 13, 2006)

The safest assumption you can ever make is that every person you will deal with on any given day is a blithering idiot.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

I confess I wish I had someone to talk to that really, really understands where I'm coming from on this situation, and how I feel these days. I hate being invisible.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 14, 2006)

I am bored.

I am hungry. 

Because I'm losing my cushiony ass, my lower back/ass hurts. 

I need to buy new clothes.

My letter still hasn't come.

I'm bored.


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

How come the cushiony ass is going, Sadeian?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 14, 2006)

Running around at work! My ass seems to be reshaping itself. Possibly the result of exercise! Maybe we just need an ass problems thread. Carrie LOVED me telling her about my ass pimple from when I was a kid.


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

Heh! Thank goodness you didn't have a Pilonidal cyst. Well, maybe then the two of you should just talk about it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 14, 2006)

I just looked those up! Eww!


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

Yep.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2006)

I just polished off a king size snickers bar and it was good.:eat2: 

Now I feel slightly sick to my stomach.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I just polished off a king size snickers bar and it was good.:eat2:
> 
> Now I feel slightly sick to my stomach.



Rookie .


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Rookie .



That's just the kinda reply I needed. *laughs*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Rookie .


What do you think, will that be enough for the "Rookie of the Year" Award?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Cookie .



Yum!:eat2: 

Oh wait...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

I confess we decided it would be a good idea for me to take one of my boss' ADD pills*. I have no idea what it was, and wow do I ever feel weird. I don't know that I feel more focused or less focused, its a strange drug-induced in-between.

*Do not try this at home.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess we decided it would be a good idea for me to take one of my boss' ADD pills*. I have no idea what it was, and wow do I ever feel weird. I don't know that I feel more focused or less focused, its a strange drug-induced in-between.
> 
> *Do not try this at home.



Better to try it at work?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Better to try it at work?



Ah ha ha! Well, at least if something goes wrong, there's people around to help out. I live alone, and me thinks my cat is not smart enough to dial 911.

Feeling strangely Excited, Like Jessi Spano...."I'm SO EXCITED!",

AFG


----------



## Jane (Sep 14, 2006)

Druggie!!!!!!

(Got spares?)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

Jane said:


> Druggie!!!!!!
> 
> (Got spares?)



I don't think so...he was bitching about not being able to get refills...and trust me...he really needs this shit.

Too bad, I'm liking AFG on ADD meds. I'm so shiny, positive and still EXCITED!!!


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

You're excited because it is a form of speed...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> You're excited because it is a form of speed...



I know, I googled it and its affects. My next question is how is this sustainably safe for people to take everyday, how could it possibly help, and aren't there safer alternatives?


No wonder my boss is insane.


----------



## Jane (Sep 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I know, I googled it and its affects. My next question is how is this sustainably safe for people to take everyday, how could it possibly help, and aren't there safer alternatives?
> 
> 
> No wonder my boss is insane.


One of my friends takes it as it has properties which help complete the charge between synapses in the brain (according to his psychiatrist).


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I know, I googled it and its affects. My next question is how is this sustainably safe for people to take everyday, how could it possibly help, and aren't there safer alternatives?
> 
> 
> No wonder my boss is insane.



It is not safe, and that is what they are finding out. Some of the newer ones are better, evidently, but who knows? I have ADD but have never taken meds because I think the cure might be worse than the problem.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> It is not safe, and that is what they are finding out. Some of the newer ones are better, evidently, but who knows? I have ADD but have never taken meds because I think the cure might be worse than the problem.



I have ADD as well. I've never had a probI want a sword.


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

Heh.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 14, 2006)

I confess I love the first episode of "My Name is Earl" (which just aired again on repeat) _so much_.. the rest of the season, not so much. There are other episodes with laugh out loud moments, but this one is record-it-and-save-good.

I do wish Jason Lee would lose the mustache though.


----------



## Esme (Sep 14, 2006)

IC that this school year is already kicking my butt. There's so many of them and only one of me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that this school year is already kicking my butt. There's so many of them and only one of me.


Ever tried to pohotocopy yourself?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 14, 2006)

Today, I found some photos of me when I was 17. They're terrifying, but enviable.


----------



## Mini (Sep 14, 2006)

I confess that I want to take some photos of myself this weekend. Some people keep bothering me about it. 

I also confess that my job is making me dumber every day. Perhaps it's the lack of adequate rest between shifts, perhaps it's the nature of the job, or perhaps it's due to dealing with naught but mouth-breathing lackwits for 13+ hours a day.

And finally, I confess that I'm now torn between whether I want to take hotel/restaurant management or marketing/advertising when I head back to school. Tough decision.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 14, 2006)

I confess I feel helpless and upset. I sent my brother a nice warm-fuzzy type e-mail, and he responded with "I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, and even if you're not, it doesn't help me with my job situation." 

I know he's upset because his job is gone as of Dec. 4, and I know we're both upset because the 1-year anniversary of our mother's death is this Saturday. But I was trying to make us both feel better about it, and if he assumes I'm being sarcastic all the time, what am I doing wrong? 

I'm not being a good sister.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Rookie .



*snark*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I feel helpless and upset. I sent my brother a nice warm-fuzzy type e-mail, and he responded with "I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, and even if you're not, it doesn't help me with my job situation."
> 
> I know he's upset because his job is gone as of Dec. 4, and I know we're both upset because the 1-year anniversary of our mother's death is this Saturday. But I was trying to make us both feel better about it, and if he assumes I'm being sarcastic all the time, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I'm not being a good sister.



I'm sorry, lady.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 14, 2006)

IC I used to play AD&D in high school.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 15, 2006)

Sleep deprivation + turkey sandwich after work + vibrator = waking up hours later not knowing whether it's am or pm. 

And what's that noise?


----------



## Friday (Sep 15, 2006)

> I'm not being a good sister.



I wouldn't say that RW. You're trying, that's all any of us can do. Sounds like your brother is on a bit of a pity pot. His attitude is going to do damage to his job hunt, not to menton your feelings.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Maybe we just need an ass problems thread. Carrie LOVED me telling her about my ass pimple from when I was a kid.



~clapping hands in delight~ Oooooh! Can we hear about your latest bout of seborrhea now? Can we?? 







You're repulsive, Casey. I love you in spite of, and somehow because of it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 15, 2006)

I know, Carrie.  I know. Good gross story... When I was a long distance runner, after a nine mile run, I got this god awful blister on my foot. Well, I was sitting in my computer chair, and I barely touched it, and this thing EXPLODES, hits the wall three feet away, and leaves a six inch long splatter that instantly crystalizes! Sexy, huh?


----------



## Jane (Sep 15, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I feel helpless and upset. I sent my brother a nice warm-fuzzy type e-mail, and he responded with "I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, and even if you're not, it doesn't help me with my job situation."
> 
> I know he's upset because his job is gone as of Dec. 4, and I know we're both upset because the 1-year anniversary of our mother's death is this Saturday. But I was trying to make us both feel better about it, and if he assumes I'm being sarcastic all the time, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I'm not being a good sister.


Write him back...tell him to bite your butt. It's the way sisters say "I love you."


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 15, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I feel helpless and upset. I sent my brother a nice warm-fuzzy type e-mail, and he responded with "I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, and even if you're not, it doesn't help me with my job situation."
> 
> I know he's upset because his job is gone as of Dec. 4, and I know we're both upset because the 1-year anniversary of our mother's death is this Saturday. But I was trying to make us both feel better about it, and if he assumes I'm being sarcastic all the time, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I'm not being a good sister.



Oh babe  I think in a situation like this we tend to be nastiest to the people we love and who love us the most. The bottom line is he KNOWS you wont shout back at him, or desert or disappear on him so he feels safe to unload all the difficult crap off onto you. 

In a very weird way it's a compliment as it means he trusts you. The great news is that one day when you need to you can offload on him in the same way and he'll shrug it off in his turn.

Saturday will be a tough day for both of you but maybe once it has passed he will start to feel a bit more positive about tackling the issues in December.

I'm sending hugs!
Tracey xx


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 15, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I feel helpless and upset. I sent my brother a nice warm-fuzzy type e-mail, and he responded with "I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, and even if you're not, it doesn't help me with my job situation."
> 
> I know he's upset because his job is gone as of Dec. 4, and I know we're both upset because the 1-year anniversary of our mother's death is this Saturday. But I was trying to make us both feel better about it, and if he assumes I'm being sarcastic all the time, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I'm not being a good sister.



You're being a good sister. Maybe it's best just to say you love him more than anyone on the planet and you're there for him whenever he needs it, no judgement, no strings.


----------



## jamie (Sep 15, 2006)

I confess I may soon know whether or not you can surf Dims from the library at the Women's Federal Pokie.... as I plan to kill the drunken 18 year old girl who lives above us.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I feel helpless and upset. I sent my brother a nice warm-fuzzy type e-mail, and he responded with "I don't know if you're being sarcastic or not, and even if you're not, it doesn't help me with my job situation."
> 
> I know he's upset because his job is gone as of Dec. 4, and I know we're both upset because the 1-year anniversary of our mother's death is this Saturday. But I was trying to make us both feel better about it, and if he assumes I'm being sarcastic all the time, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> I'm not being a good sister.



You can't judge your intentions and actions based on someone else's foul mood. You do the best you can, and know that for some that will never be right or enough.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I may soon know whether or not you can surf Dims from the library at the Women's Federal Pokie.... as I plan to kill the drunken 18 year old girl who lives above us.



You can do it, Jamie. I remember when you first wrestled Rainyday and Michelle way back when. You were the greatest then and always will be. Don't worry, the police will be too intimidated to arrest you.


----------



## Jane (Sep 15, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess I may soon know whether or not you can surf Dims from the library at the Women's Federal Pokie.... as I plan to kill the drunken 18 year old girl who lives above us.


Bring her to Oklahoma. Swear you simply "felt threatened." We have a new "Stand Your Ground" law that should increase the murder rate significantly.  :doh:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2006)

Jamie, be sure to get pics of the murder this time and post 'em here.


----------



## jamie (Sep 15, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> You can do it, Jamie. I remember when you first wrestled Rainyday and Michelle way back when. You were the greatest then and always will be. Don't worry, the police will be too intimidated to arrest you.



Thanks for the vote of confidence... I am thinking about this as my look... yay? nay? Look for the video on Youtube!








Jane - While I am not a firm supporter of vigilantism (uhm..did I make that word up?) I love that new law. I am very very intimidated by loud thumping music and drunken girls in the yard at 2 am...and no one can prove I am not.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 15, 2006)

jamie said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence... I am thinking about this as my look... yay? nay? Look for the video on Youtube!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attaway, Jamie! In a word....yay!  I love the look. 

I think it'll catch on as the Stand Your Ground look and people'll remember this decade for it just like they did the flapper look of the '20s. A band will record a tune "Stand Your Ground" and the movement'll be on it's way.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 15, 2006)

I confess that I remember why I hate funeral homes and that Luke looked very peaceful and that was really soothing to me.

I confess tomorrow will be hard but I will be surronded by those of us that love him.


----------



## Mini (Sep 15, 2006)

I confess that on three separate occasions today I came extremely close to grievous bodily harm. Someone was smiling on me today.

I think it was Cthulu.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 15, 2006)

I confess that it felt pretty good to have repped two people into two-can status today.

I further confess that I almost always refresh my page after I rep someone, just to see if their can-count or rep-staus message has changed.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 15, 2006)

I confess that watching people be REALLY sick is no fun.
And I confess that watching people be REALLY sick, through their fingers is even less fun.
And I further confess that watching people be REALLY sick, through their fingers and down the outside of your new car is least fun of all.

I'm hoping it rains tonight but I suspect I'm still going to have to start my hectic Saturday with a trip through the car wash (possibly twice).

And my last confession? Well it's that I cant even be cross about it because I've been there and taken that half sip of drink which wrenches you out of 'happy party mode' and deposits you in 'vomity hell mode' and no-one ever does it on purpose. I feel nothing but sympathy for the poor love!

Tracey xx


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2006)

Given that the stomach is full of acid... if you don't wash it off ASAP, it could ruin your paint job...


----------



## rainyday (Sep 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that it felt pretty good to have repped two people into two-can status today.


You got the power, Free!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> Given that the stomach is full of acid... if you don't wash it off ASAP, it could ruin your paint job...



I hadn't thought about that... Thanks Tina, I've just been out there and washed it off. 

Being as it is now five to two in the morning here and I was wearing jarmies and a dressing gown I feel that promotion from neighbourhood fat lady to neighbourhood *crazy* fat lady is now just a matter of time 

Tracey xx


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

Not until you get like 20 cats and hang them from your body. oh and rant random syllables at passing children.

Hmm. A confession...I finished work like 5 hours ago and i'm still in my horrible McDonalds uniform. It's a part-time job I swear!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 15, 2006)

IC that the constipation appears to be clearing up and I think I dropped a full pants size.

(But I feel so hollow now...)


----------



## Mini (Sep 15, 2006)

I confess that I'm curious as to how many points I need for my twelfth can.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2006)

IC that I can't get the images of a turkey sandwich + vibrator out of my head.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

IC that the only reason I took this picturewas to turn it into this. (Although it looked a lot better in my head. I need some real photoediting software.)

I think I might be a little disturbed.

I am proud of this shot, though.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 16, 2006)

I confess I've had my hands down my pants and up my shirt feeling myself up all day. No, it's not just being horny. It's my skin. It's usually very soft, but there's something about fall weather that makes it all smooth and buttery. Maybe it's moisture in the air, maybe it's the air feeling chillier than my body, but it's something. So all day long I've been petting my backside and fondling my belly. Happens every fall. Ladies, tell me someone else knows what I'm talking about and I'm not just a freak.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I've had my hands down my pants and up my shirt feeling myself up all day. No, it's not just being horny. It's my skin. It's usually very soft, but there's something about fall weather that makes it all smooth and buttery. Maybe it's moisture in the air, maybe it's the air feeling chillier than my body, but it's something. So all day long I've been petting my backside and fondling my belly. Happens every fall. Ladies, tell me someone else knows what I'm talking about and I'm not just a freak.



I so get it.

I'm very smooth-skinned on my arms and belly and back, and self-fondling is a regular passtime for me.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I've had my hands down my pants and up my shirt feeling myself up all day. No, it's not just being horny.



I thought you were just doing that to tease me? 

Umm, I know what you mean about the skin thing. I thought mine was more related to putting my very best, smoothest, softest sheets and duvet on the bed but you might be right. I will experiment!

Tracey xx


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I can't get the images of a turkey sandwich + vibrator out of my head.


They were consecutive, not simultaneous. Though the other way _is_ more interesting to ponder.



Blackjack said:


> IC that the constipation appears to be clearing up and I think I dropped a full pants size.


I confess I'm going to stop reading these confessions.

[GERMAN ACCENT]Love the luft balloon shot, by the way.[/GERMAN ACCENT]


----------



## Rainahblue (Sep 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that the only reason I took this picturewas to turn it into this. (Although it looked a lot better in my head. I need some real photoediting software.)
> 
> I think I might be a little disturbed.
> 
> I am proud of this shot, though.



I confess that I was sorta thinking along nude lines... but those pics were good too.  ​


----------



## Carrie (Sep 16, 2006)

I confess that I'm ready to start the grand cleaning/organizing of my house, I'm motivated and feeling physically capable....and looking around, I don't know where to start. I'm overwhelmed already.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

I will randomly confess that I have killed a lot of flies today with a flyswatter today. *ack*


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm ready to start the grand cleaning/organizing of my house, I'm motivated and feeling physically capable....and looking around, I don't know where to start. I'm overwhelmed already.



I've been doing that all day today.  

I just helped my wife's Dad (my father-in-law) move a heavy fridge that works to replace the one we currently have had that was having all sorts of problems. The electrical wires from the old fridge was smoking the carpet. It smelled awful. Plus, it was making all kinds of popping sounds and leaking water in both the freezer and fridge. :doh: 

So my wife, the kids, and myself helped do various chores to tidy up the house and it certainly looks a heck of a lot better.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I will randomly confess that I have killed a lot of flies today with a flyswatter today. *ack*



Watchout for the Fly- S.W.A.T !


----------



## Carrie (Sep 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> So my wife, the kids, and myself helped do various chores to tidy up the house and it certainly looks a heck of a lot better.



The kids. Hmm. Yeah. I think I need minions. This process would be much easier with minions. 

Where do I get some of those?


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 16, 2006)

IC that I just got off the phone with my mother, who told me disturbing news that causes me concern for her safety...and there's not a damn thing I can do about it at this point, but trust that her friends will see to her safety. I may be making an 8 hour drive very soon. I'm also not beyond making a few calls and calling in some favors.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I'm ready to start the grand cleaning/organizing of my house, I'm motivated and feeling physically capable....and looking around, I don't know where to start. I'm overwhelmed already.



Start small, so you get that feeling of accomplishment. For instance... do all the dishes and clean the sink. If you're feeling up to it later, clean the bathroom sink up a bit.... later, when you have 10-20 mins, wipe down all of your counters (you know, actually move shit, wipe, then replace). 

Little steps, don't start going through giant boxes or moving furniture around..... get a little accomplishment under your belt first.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 16, 2006)

I confess that I'm sick of Edy's chocolate/chocolate Dibs.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Start small, so you get that feeling of accomplishment.



Seconded! If I lack absolutely ALL motivation I watch a tv programme and then have a mad blitz in the ad breaks. By the end of a hour long programme you feel like you've just been watching tv but the cumulative effect shows enough make you feel better and to kick start you to the next phase. 

Ok, so I'm pathetic and un-motivated - but a five minute burst of frantic activity followed by a ten minute sit down suits my style as the undomesticated goddess 

Tracey xx

Editted to add: Another tactic if I'm completely overwhelmed is to choose just one room (I usually start with the bathroom as it's the smallest!) I'm quite happy to stand knee deep in wreckage on the landing and peep through the door at my pristine bathroom with the fluffy folded towels and that will usually motivate me to tackle another room.


----------



## Tina (Sep 16, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I confess that I'm sick of Edy's chocolate/chocolate Dibs.



*faints*
. . . . .


----------



## Carrie (Sep 16, 2006)

I confess that I cleaned my office, and am now feeling quite virtuous and studiously avoiding the rest of the house.  



(And thanks much for the support, Swamps, AM & BB! I'll tackle this stupid house one room at a time and will emerge victorious).


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I cleaned my office, and am now feeling quite virtuous and studiously avoiding the rest of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> (And thanks much for the support, Swamps, AM & BB! I'll tackle this stupid house one room at a time and will emerge victorious).



IC that I'm tempted to hire you as my sexy maid. You get cupcakes and the maid outfit if you sign up.


----------



## mejix (Sep 16, 2006)

when someone suggested that i should clean my bathroom a little every week so that i don't have to do these epic cleanings that take two hours or more, i remembered those well meaning teachers in high school that used to say: "well if you study after school everyday, when the exam comes all you need to do is review the material and thats it!" i just smirked and thought "_lady get a life!_"




*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

IC that sometimes I feel that I'd do better in a "deserted island" situation (Like in _Lord of the Flies_, or _LOST_) then I would in this society that I live in.


----------



## Esme (Sep 16, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I confess that I'm sick of Edy's chocolate/chocolate Dibs.




HERESY!


*eats more chocolate/chocolate Dibs*:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm tempted to hire you as my sexy maid. You get cupcakes and the maid outfit if you sign up.



Okay, but I really hate cleaning, and I'm kind of a princess, as you know, so instead hows about I wear the sexy maid outfit and sit around eating cupcakes, and looking perfectly fetching?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, but I really hate cleaning, and I'm kind of a princess, as you know, so instead hows about I wear the sexy maid outfit and sit around eating cupcakes, and looking perfectly fetching?



Works for me.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 16, 2006)

If my mother doesn't get my LOST DVD's back soon, I am gonna go totally ape-shit bonkers.


----------



## thisgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

I confess.... when I am shopping, I hate being fat. I just want the perfect outfit, is that so wrong?????:doh:


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that sometimes I feel that I'd do better in a "deserted island" situation (Like in _Lord of the Flies_, or _LOST_) then I would in this society that I live in.


If I don't have my "alone time" no one wants to be around me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 17, 2006)

I am bored out of my ever-lovin' MIND. 

Literati.... anyone?? yahoo, allbbw - no time limit.


----------



## Stormy (Sep 17, 2006)

I confess that in a couple of days I’m moving over a thousand miles away to a state I’ve never been to where I only know one person, who I got to know online and have only met once. I even bought property there I’ve only seen pictures of, letting my friend pick it out. It’s not like I know many people here either, but none of them know where I am going. I need a fresh start to the happily ever after phase of my life, a place to permanently settle down in. It’s slightly frightening and extremely exciting. 

Did you know you can’t get your mail simply stopped/returned to sender? USPS requires a valid address to forward it to. So I’m having everything that comes here for me sent to an office building in New York City. LOL


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I just got off the phone with my mother, who told me disturbing news that causes me concern for her safety...and there's not a damn thing I can do about it at this point, but trust that her friends will see to her safety. I may be making an 8 hour drive very soon. I'm also not beyond making a few calls and calling in some favors.



I hope she's OK, Joy.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess I've had my hands down my pants and up my shirt feeling myself up all day. No, it's not just being horny. It's my skin. It's usually very soft, but there's something about fall weather that makes it all smooth and buttery. Maybe it's moisture in the air, maybe it's the air feeling chillier than my body, but it's something. So all day long I've been petting my backside and fondling my belly. Happens every fall. Ladies, tell me someone else knows what I'm talking about and I'm not just a freak.



Sounds very rough, Rainy. :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I confess that I'm sick of Edy's chocolate/chocolate Dibs.



Welcome back, Michelle.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I confess that in a couple of days Im moving over a thousand miles away to a state Ive never been to where I only know one person, who I got to know online and have only met once. I even bought property there Ive only seen pictures of, letting my friend pick it out. Its not like I know many people here either, but none of them know where I am going. I need a fresh start to the happily ever after phase of my life, a place to permanently settle down in. Its slightly frightening and extremely exciting.
> Did you know you cant get your mail simply stopped/returned to sender? USPS requires a valid address to forward it to. So Im having everything that comes here for me sent to an office building in New York City. LOL



How exciting! Good luck with all of it, Stormy!  

(Is it a random office building or an actual place you're gonna get the mail from later?)


----------



## Stormy (Sep 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> How exciting! Good luck with all of it, Stormy!
> 
> (Is it a random office building or an actual place you're gonna get the mail from later?)


Thanks a lot, Santamyfavoritecolor. 

Its a random office I found the address of online, picked it because NYC is one of the last places I would ever live, and figure any of my mail forwarded there would be discarded or returned to sender. I made arrangements to pay final utility bills, etc. here without disclosing my new address, and the people I wish to remain in contact with know how to reach me online.  I didnt know how else to prevent the new residents of my house from being able to read my mail, or publicly disclosing my new address.

Sick of chocolate?  I think I could live on steak and chocolate, with mashed potatoes it would paradise.

Oh and here is my new front yard/National Forest.  Less than 1/2 mile in is a river I can take my dogs to every day. 

View attachment frontyard.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> If I don't have my "alone time" no one wants to be around me.



What, you crazy? If I was alone I'd go totally insane over time. I'd need other people there.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> What, you crazy? If I was alone I'd go totally insane over time. I'd need other people there.


My "alone" time lasts from 15 min to 4 hours...that's it. That's how I recharge my batteries and get ready for the people I love.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Thanks a lot, Santamyfavoritecolor.
> 
> Its a random office I found the address of online, picked it because NYC is one of the last places I would ever live, and figure any of my mail forwarded there would be discarded or returned to sender. I made arrangements to pay final utility bills, etc. here without disclosing my new address, and the people I wish to remain in contact with know how to reach me online.  I didnt know how else to prevent the new residents of my house from being able to read my mail, or publicly disclosing my new address.
> 
> ...


OMG, that is beautiful. I love pine trees, and come from an area full of pine. I miss it a lot. Another thing I need to do...get back to my place and remind myself who I am.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 17, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I confess that in a couple of days I’m moving over a thousand miles away to a state I’ve never been to where I only know one person, who I got to know online and have only met once. I even bought property there I’ve only seen pictures of, letting my friend pick it out. It’s not like I know many people here either, but none of them know where I am going. I need a fresh start to the happily ever after phase of my life, a place to permanently settle down in. It’s slightly frightening and extremely exciting.
> 
> Did you know you can’t get your mail simply stopped/returned to sender? USPS requires a valid address to forward it to. So I’m having everything that comes here for me sent to an office building in New York City. LOL


Best confession ever! Unless the dude kills you and no one ever finds your body. In which case... most foreboding confession, ever!

I can't even imagine this, Stormy, and I hope you'll be back with regular updates. (Also, 'cause I'll be a little worried, if we don't hear any more from you.)

I hope you chose an iconic NYC office building. That'd be a nice touch.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2006)

I confess that shopping for the cute outfit to wear to the airport to pick up someone special you're meeting for the first time is pretty much the best thing in the universe. :wubu:


----------



## rainyday (Sep 17, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Oh and here is my new front yard/National Forest.  Less than 1/2 mile in is a river I can take my dogs to every day.




Hey, I recognize that spot! It's about five miles outside of.......just kidding, Stormy. 

Sounds like a wild and crazy leap into the unknown to me, but once in a while those things actually work out. Hope yours is one of them. Good luck to you.
 
(BTW, I think the title company will put your new address on the sale paperwork the buyers receive.)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2006)

Something that I saw today is upsetting me way more than it ought to, and I have no idea why.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 17, 2006)

I hab a cold. And it makes me mad since I only have two days off this week before five very long days and nights ahead and I won't be able to get a blessed thing done.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that shopping for the cute outfit to wear to the airport to pick up someone special you're meeting for the first time is pretty much the best thing in the universe. :wubu:



Okay, I didn't have to do that (he already had one he liked, so I wore that)... but I confess that there will be a lot of shopping before the next airport meeting (some has already started).

I further confess that I think you're a nut, because you will REshop for that outfit 10 times before the day comes, you started WAY too early! lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that shopping for the cute outfit to wear to the airport to pick up someone special you're meeting for the first time is pretty much the best thing in the universe. :wubu:



Soooooo, why don't you tell us more, lady.


----------



## Gnosisfreak (Sep 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that shopping for the cute outfit to wear to the airport to pick up someone special you're meeting for the first time is pretty much the best thing in the universe. :wubu:




ok, I confess that Carries shopping madness is kinda my fault. It is I that she will be meeting at the airport. :smitten: 

However, I do feel it is unnecessary as she has some great outfits and looks delicious in anything!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

I confess that today I officially need to let go, and I'm sure I'm not alone.


----------



## Tina (Sep 17, 2006)

Stormy said:


> Thanks a lot, Santamyfavoritecolor.
> 
> Its a random office I found the address of online, picked it because NYC is one of the last places I would ever live, and figure any of my mail forwarded there would be discarded or returned to sender. I made arrangements to pay final utility bills, etc. here without disclosing my new address, and the people I wish to remain in contact with know how to reach me online.  I didnt know how else to prevent the new residents of my house from being able to read my mail, or publicly disclosing my new address.
> 
> ...



Stormy, this is gorgeous! Wow, what a place you have, and a very ingenious way to just disappear and start fresh.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I didn't have to do that (he already had one he liked, so I wore that)... but I confess that there will be a lot of shopping before the next airport meeting (some has already started).
> 
> I further confess that I think you're a nut, because you will REshop for that outfit 10 times before the day comes, you started WAY too early! lol



I know, I know, you're right, AM. What can I say? I'm shockingly low on the learning curve.  

(and I hope you know you're helping with this fashion venture - expect emails soon with various options for you to weigh in on).


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2006)

Gnosisfreak said:


> ok, I confess that Carries shopping madness is kinda my fault. It is I that she will be meeting at the airport. :smitten:


It's ALL your fault! You should be ashamed, forcing me to pore over pretty clothes, giving me a much-needed excuse to buy something new and get dressed up all pretty, and -- okay, wait. You're totally forgiven. 



Gnosisfreak said:


> However, I do feel it is unnecessary as she has some great outfits and looks delicious in anything!


Sigh. Have I taught you _nothing_ of girls yet? Nothing I presently own could possibly do. 


P.S. You? Very cute. :smitten:


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ... I hope you know you're helping with this fashion venture - expect emails soon with various options for you to weigh in on).



If AM is busy I might be able to help. Would you like some free sample advice so you can check my suggestions for quality?

'Thats great babe but it needs to be tighter, shorter, lower cut and more see-through.'

'You look like a complete tramp in that. Wear it'

'No, they'll only get torn, dont bother wearing any'

Am I helping? 

Tracey xx


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I know, I know, you're right, AM. What can I say? I'm shockingly low on the learning curve.
> 
> (and I hope you know you're helping with this fashion venture - expect emails soon with various options for you to weigh in on).



Oh yeah, I knew that was coming.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

I confess I just noticed a prominent HPer was banned today. I confess I'm so curious what the final offense was.

I also confess I obviously have a problem with curiosity. Yes, I know what it did to the cat. :shocked:


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I just noticed a prominent HPer was banned today. I confess I'm so curious what the final offense was.
> 
> I also confess I obviously have a problem with curiosity. Yes, I know what it did to the cat. :shocked:




Oh my God!!! What did it do to the cat?????


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 17, 2006)

*Wipes her nose on Ann Marie for no clear reason.*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my God!!! What did it do to the cat?????



The cat lived a long healthy life after 6 weeks of intensive therapy with a feline psychotherapist to cure her curiosity. *whew*


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> *Wipes her nose on Ann Marie for no clear reason.*



I wish this was the first time it's happened.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The cat lived a long healthy life after 6 weeks of intensive therapy with a feline psychotherapist to cure her curiosity. *whew*


Oh my, I love happy endings...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh my, I love happy endings...



You know what??? I LOVE HAPPY ENDINGS TOO! Especially after a good massage.

I mean, you know...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, I think I know...


----------



## Esme (Sep 17, 2006)

IC that I've been kind of angry all day, which is very unlike me. I'm a "glass is half-full" kinda girl.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I've been kind of angry all day, which is very unlike me. I'm a "glass is half-full" kinda girl.



Hope it gets resolved for you soon, Esme. I'm a "the glass is broken" or maybe "glass is full, but not with stuff I want in it" kinda guy.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Hope it gets resolved for you soon, Esme. I'm a "the glass is broken" or maybe "glass is full, but not with stuff I want in it"-kinda guy.


I'm one of those, "No, honestly, the glass just slipped out of my hand" kinda girls.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> I'm one of those, "No, honestly, the glass just slipped out of my hand" kinda girls.


I'm one of those.."Glass? What freaking glass?" kinda girls


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Personally, the glass is half full.

But it's full of metallic well water, and its not a glass, its a plastic orange tumbler.


You might be a redneck if....

you know what a tumbler is.


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

IC my son stayed with me a few days, stayed online most of the time, and now I've having big time mouse problems. I want to throw it through a window.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> IC my son stayed with me a few days, stayed online most of the time, and now I've having big time mouse problems. I want to throw it through a window.


 
Ummmm Dirty Ball? Optical? Grungy Feet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Ummmm Dirty Ball? Optical? Grungy Feet?


Tail cut off?


----------



## Esme (Sep 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Personally, the glass is half full.
> 
> But it's full of metallic well water, and its not a glass, its a plastic orange tumbler.
> 
> ...




*Heh... am I redneck if we have orange plastic tumblers at my grandma's house? *


----------



## Jane (Sep 17, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Ummmm Dirty Ball? Optical? Grungy Feet?


I think he sat there with his hand pressing it down to the desk until the ball warped.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> I'm one of those, "No, honestly, the glass just slipped out of my hand" kinda girls.





MisticalMisty said:


> I'm one of those.."Glass? What freaking glass?" kinda girls





activistfatgirl said:


> Personally, the glass is half full.
> But it's full of metallic well water, and its not a glass, its a plastic orange tumbler.



I confess we might need to confiscate all the glasses for security reasons.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> I think he sat there with his hand pressing it down to the desk until the ball warped.


 
Ahh... warped balls, terrible just terrible.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess we might need to confiscate all the glasses for security reasons.



C'mon. A plastic orange tumbler is not gonna hurt anyone. Unless you melt it and drink it. And who would do that???


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Esme said:


> *Heh... am I redneck if we have orange plastic tumblers at my grandma's house? *



I'll let you self identify, Esme. No name calling here.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> C'mon. A plastic orange tumbler is not gonna hurt anyone. Unless you melt it and drink it. And who would do that???



I'm worried about the plastic leaching - not cool.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 17, 2006)

Esme said:


> *Heh... am I redneck if we have orange plastic tumblers at my grandma's house? *



If you have to ask then you probably are.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I know, I know, you're right, AM. What can I say? I'm shockingly low on the learning curve.
> 
> (and I hope you know you're helping with this fashion venture - expect emails soon with various options for you to weigh in on).



I'll help give advice on the lingerie. 

Also, the saying isn't just that curiosity killed the cat. The curiosity killed it, yeah- as in, it died from the emotion, not due to actions taken because of the emotion. Not unlike "he could have died from sheer delight", that kind of dying.

But the rhyme goes, "Curiosity killed the cat/Satisfaction brought it back"- that is, discovering the truth about whatever made it no longer "dead".

Speaking of cats... If your wife can climb a tree faster than your cat, then you might be a redneck.

Yes, I tied aaaallllll of it together.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I'm worried about the plastic leaching - not cool.



I know, right? I just found out my Nalgene was slowly poisoning me. Haven't replaced it yet. 

Damn plastic.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I just can't wait to be on the road again. Damn lousy time to get wanderlust- one in the morning at the start of a long week of working.

*Sigh*

Sometimes I just feel so chained down here...


----------



## Tina (Sep 18, 2006)

Where would you like to be, Blackjack?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> Where would you like to be, Blackjack?



Almost anywhere in the country, provided I had plenty of cash and film, a companion, and a decent car.

Eh. I always wanna just get up and go when it gets to be after midnight.



Also, IC that I just had a good cry and now feel like a huge weight's been lifted from my chest.

And lastly, IC that it's about time I get my ass to bed before I pass out on the keyboard again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2006)

Orange tumbling balls? What?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Orange tumbling balls? What?


Nah. Orange tumbling *walls*.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> If AM is busy I might be able to help. Would you like some free sample advice so you can check my suggestions for quality?
> 
> 'Thats great babe but it needs to be tighter, shorter, lower cut and more see-through.'
> 
> ...



Shockingly, Ben says you're hired, Tracey.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh yeah, I knew that was coming.



Erm. I'll try to consolidate into fewer e-mails this time. I'll TRY.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'll help give advice on the lingerie.



~sniff~ I can always depend on you, man.


----------



## Mini (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Also, IC that I just had a good cry and now feel like a huge weight's been lifted from my chest.



I confess that Blackjack's new name is "Mallow."


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

IC that "Otherworld" from the _Final Fantasy X_ soundtrack is now officially added to my "Dance Naked" playlist.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that Blackjack's new name is "Mallow."



I will cockslap you, bitch!


----------



## Mini (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I will cockslap you, bitch!



I love you too, sweetheart. :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

Fight! Fight! Fight! (in loincloths, preferably)


----------



## Mini (Sep 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight! (in loincloths, preferably)



Loincloths!? Wouldn't that be pretty gay?


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

Mini said:


> Loincloths!? Wouldn't that be pretty gay?



Shhh.....don't talk. You're ruining it for me.


----------



## Mini (Sep 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Shhh.....don't talk. You're ruining it for me.



You sound like my ex. Apparently I'm more desireable as a mute.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

Mini said:


> You sound like my ex. Apparently I'm more desireable as a mute.



It's not you, it's me.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 18, 2006)

Mini said:


> You sound like my ex. Apparently I'm more desireable as a mute.



Just one ex? Pah, lightweight! Every bloke I've EVER dated has preferred it when I was silent.


----------



## Mini (Sep 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It's not you, it's me.



"It's not me. It's you. You're hideous."

"I liked you better when you didn't talk!"

"And I liked you better from behind."


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2006)

Mini said:


> "And I liked you better from behind."



Well, I *did*.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 18, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I've been kind of angry all day, which is very unlike me. I'm a "glass is half-full" kinda girl.



I'm a "I just stepped on the broken glass from the empty glass that I just knocked off the table when I slipped on the watter that had leaked out and ruined important papers on the table before it dripped over the edge of the table ruining the floor finish but not before some of the water leaked through the floor boards and shorted out the light in the basement...damn, now I'm thirsty" kind of guy.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I just killed a fly, and I felt a little guilty. I don't know why.


----------



## Esme (Sep 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I'm a "I just stepped on the broken glass from the empty glass that I just knocked off the table when I slipped on the watter that had leaked out and ruined important papers on the table before it dripped over the edge of the table ruining the floor finish but not before some of the water leaked through the floor boards and shorted out the light in the basement...damn, now I'm thirsty" kind of guy.



So, you're saying there's never a dull moment in your life.... NICE!

(told ya I was generally half-full... I didn't say full of what though )


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I confess that I'm very disappointed that this reference seems too obscure for members here. 

I mean, there's gotta be at least *one *other person who knows about that show.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm very disappointed that this reference seems too obscure for members here.
> 
> I mean, there's gotta be at least *one *other person who knows about that show.



Patrick Magoo-ham in _The Shizzener?_


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Patrick Magoo-ham in _The Shizzener?_



You cause me great displeasure.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I'm a "I just stepped on the broken glass from the empty glass that I just knocked off the table when I slipped on the watter that had leaked out and ruined important papers on the table before it dripped over the edge of the table ruining the floor finish but not before some of the water leaked through the floor boards and shorted out the light in the basement...damn, now I'm thirsty" kind of guy.



You definitely win! (Power of positive thinking and all.) :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You cause me great displeasure.



I get 11 more years to come up with the right answer.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I confess that I'm very disappointed that this reference seems too obscure for members here.
> 
> I mean, there's gotta be at least *one *other person who knows about that show.


I'm number *one*!

The Prisoner--dunno about this Schizzener thing that Santa's talking about.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm number *one*!
> 
> The Prisoner--dunno about this Schizzener thing that Santa's talking about.



MARRY ME. NOW.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> MARRY ME. NOW.


Can you provide for me in a manner to which I can become accustomed? And can my other husband live with us, too?


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Can you provide for me in a manner to which I can become accustomed? And can my other husband live with us, too?



I'm a fan of one of the best obscure TV shows ever. THAT'S ENOUGH, dammit.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm a fan of one of the best obscure TV shows ever. THAT'S ENOUGH, dammit.


Not unless you can tell me who Thomas Veil is.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Not unless you can tell me who Thomas Veil is.



Wikipedia to the rescue!

...Tomorrow. For now I seriously need sleep.

Seriously.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2006)

IC that I've been really really gassy today. Like Jet powered.


----------



## Tina (Sep 19, 2006)

Uh... thanks for sharing?


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm trying to send an 18mb file through gmail.... to another gmail account. REALLY hoping it works, would be nice to email without limits for a change. 

*taps fingers and waits*

**edited while typing... it's a 10mb max per attachment - good to know!**


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a huge file. Is it a zip file, or one huge contiguous file?


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> That's a huge file. Is it a zip file, or one huge contiguous file?



It's zipped up, so I was able to split it in two - and Ripley was nice enough to link me to a program that would break it if it was one. 

It's a set of images that need to be reviewed - didn't want to involve FTP if I didn't need to.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> It's zipped up, so I was able to split it in two - and Ripley was nice enough to link me to a program that would break it if it was one.
> 
> It's a set of images that need to be reviewed - didn't want to involve FTP if I didn't need to.



But.. But.. FTP is your friend. So friendly. So convienent...


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> But.. But.. FTP is your friend. So friendly. So convienent...



LOL, I completely and totally agree, just not a method I've used with this person, and I figured it would be more complicated than it was worth. 

Luckily, the files uploaded perfectly - just split in two emails - so I'm done, and can lay down! 

I confess I've been waiting to lay down for hours today. I'm very happy to be on the verge.


----------



## Tina (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you tried yousendit.com?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I've been really really gassy today. Like Jet powered.


Hope, you had a good flight...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

I confess I'm very happy that Thursday morn I'll be heading back down to Florida for a training camp we're holding. After a year since my last visit, I'm incredibly excited to be around a group of people--and work--that revives me on the worst days.

And it's been getting far too chilly for my tastes up here in the midwest.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And it's been getting far too chilly for my tastes up here in the midwest.



I confess that my pre-season depression dives have already begun....kinda like pre-season football...getting warmed up for the real thing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> I confess that my pre-season depression dives have already begun....kinda like pre-season football...getting warmed up for the real thing.



Zandoz, as a true and blue Seasonal Affective Disorder (its SPELLS SAD HOW EMO!!!) sufferer, I completely and totally understand you. I'm not totally miserable just yet, but I keep getting those glimpses of the mind-numbing that happens to me when winter comes. The sun was out for a bit today, but now its overcast again and I'm dreading the days when its dark before I leave work.

If anyone with money wants to gift me some special sunboxes that cost a bajilliondy dollars, I'd certainly offer oral sex.

Every winter I tell myself it'll be the last one I live through, and then summer comes and I forget. Here we go again...


----------



## Mini (Sep 19, 2006)

I confess that I am really lonely at the moment. Suicide to follow.

(That's a joke, people. Screw you, informational pamphlet!)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If anyone with money wants to gift me some special sunboxes that cost a bajilliondy dollars, I'd certainly offer oral sex.



You know, they do sell these lightbulbs that give off some sort of light that makes SAD have less of an effect. Or something like that. I'll have more info on that later, when I'm not watching TV and am more willing to look for the box for the bulbs.

But yeah, those bulbs work.


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 19, 2006)

my confession is that i recently realized that i'm too obscure for my own good--and picky too.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 19, 2006)

I confess I am anxiously awaiting season 3 of Desperate Housewives to start this Sunday. Just love that show!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You know, they do sell these lightbulbs that give off some sort of light that makes SAD have less of an effect. Or something like that. I'll have more info on that later, when I'm not watching TV and am more willing to look for the box for the bulbs.
> 
> But yeah, those bulbs work.



I have some of those bluesbuster ones! I need to get like, 100 of them though.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I have some of those bluesbuster ones! I need to get like, 100 of them though.


Bluebulbs?


----------



## Tina (Sep 19, 2006)

Bluebulbs? Is that what gardeners get?


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> Bluebulbs? Is that what gardeners get?



Only when they're not allowed to play with the hoe.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

With the intensely original and witty banter around here, how can anyone be depressed, really?

(You guys can do better)


----------



## Tina (Sep 19, 2006)

Heh. 

Hey, you dun like it, afg, then you do better, girlie!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh.
> 
> Hey, you dun like it, afg, then you do better, girlie!



Oh, Tina, why'dya have to de-pants me in front of everyone like that.

I totally can't do better.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, Tina, why'dya have to de-pants me in front of everyone like that.
> 
> I totally can't do better.



How about you and me collaborate on an email asking Dominic Monaghan if he thinks that there could actually be a CD of Diveshaft's songs?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> How about you and me collaborate on an email asking Dominic Monaghan if he thinks that there could actually be a CD of Diveshaft's songs?



The problem with that is, while I Loooove me some LOST, I really don't like Driveshaft.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 19, 2006)

I confess that there's something I was thinking about posting in Hyde Park today, but I just don't feel like getting myself all worked-up over it right now, but if I wait even until tomorrow, it will no longer be topical.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The problem with that is, while I Loooove me some LOST, I really don't like Driveshaft.



How the hell can one not like "You All Everybody"?

And fine then. We'll try and get Jorge Garcia to send you nooooood pix.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 19, 2006)

I LOVE THE FAIR. i got all sorts of crazy infomercial crap like magic rubber balls that fluff towels in the dryer and crystal nail files and i had a scone the size of my head AND i got to pet all KINDS of baby piggies and bunnies and goats. 
although the lady who was taking tickets for the ferris wheel did ask me if i was pregnant. that was sort of weak. is it that hard to differentiate between pregnant and just fat? i hate that i carry my weight in my tummy, sometimes.

anyways! i love the fair. off to fluff my towels.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Zandoz, as a true and blue Seasonal Affective Disorder (its SPELLS SAD HOW EMO!!!) sufferer, I completely and totally understand you. I'm not totally miserable just yet, but I keep getting those glimpses of the mind-numbing that happens to me when winter comes. The sun was out for a bit today, but now its overcast again and I'm dreading the days when its dark before I leave work.
> 
> If anyone with money wants to gift me some special sunboxes that cost a bajilliondy dollars, I'd certainly offer oral sex.
> 
> Every winter I tell myself it'll be the last one I live through, and then summer comes and I forget. Here we go again...



It's totally overcast and winter looking here today...if you looked at the skwithout a tree in the background (many if not most angles), it looked like it could snow any moment. The low 40s the next couple nights is not going to help, either <sigh>.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 20, 2006)

I swear it- this is gonna be the last time I listen to this song tonight, then I'm going to bed.

(But it's just so damned mellow, so beautiful...)
Goodnight, Julia...


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

_Climb ev-ry mountain, ford ev-ry stream; Follow ev-ry rainbow...._

Well, that song is in my head right now...


----------



## rainyday (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn you. Now it's in mine as well.

Eeeedelweiss...eeeedelweiss, eeeevery morning you greeeet me.

[size=-2](Just returning the favor.)[/size]


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

_*( Doe, A Deer... A female deer... )*_


----------



## rainyday (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh shut up, will you?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

( *lol* Okay okay...  )


----------



## rainyday (Sep 20, 2006)

Actually, I just checked, and that one didn't stick. No effect. [size=-2]Na-na.[/size] So carry on if you like.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 20, 2006)

I confess nothing makes one hungrier than 15 hours of sleep.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 20, 2006)

Ummmm 15 hours of sex - I'm just guessing mind you. 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess nothing makes one hungrier than 15 hours of sleep.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 20, 2006)

I confess Splenda really does a number on my stomach, in an ugly way.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

I confess I stayed up waaaaay to late chatting (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) with a friend and I'm a baby with less than 5 hours of sleep. WAAAAA!

*Though in chatting I learned all about the small dating pool that is Dims. I'm separated by 2 degrees of separation to a lot of fine ladies around here!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> *Though in chatting I learned all about the small dating pool that is Dims. I'm separated by 2 degrees of separation to a lot of fine ladies around here!



Oh lordy, dont! The BBW/FA community is so small here in the UK that it sometimes feels like the entire country has some shared history. When a female Dim member told me recently that she was dating someone from the UK that I'd never heard of I was delighted for two reasons.

Obviously the first is that she is a complete sweetheart and deserves only the best, but the second reason is because he is completely unknown to me and I'm thinking she may have tapped into a previously unknown seam of UK FA hotties! Woohoo - a reason to live at alast!

Tracey xx


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Oh lordy, dont! The BBW/FA community is so small here in the UK that it sometimes feels like the entire country has some shared history. When a female Dim member told me recently that she was dating someone from the UK that I'd never heard of I was delighted for two reasons.
> 
> Obviously the first is that she is a complete sweetheart and deserves only the best, but the second reason is because he is completely unknown to me and I'm thinking she may have tapped into a previously unknown seam of UK FA hotties! Woohoo - a reason to live at alast!
> 
> Tracey xx



HA! I'm all about you having reasons to live, pretty lady.
I don't think we've got it as bad over here at all. You have my sympathies.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I stayed up waaaaay to late chatting (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) with a friend and I'm a baby with less than 5 hours of sleep. WAAAAA!
> 
> *Though in chatting I learned all about the small dating pool that is Dims. I'm separated by 2 degrees of separation to a lot of fine ladies around here!



I need you to elaborate Miss AFG, I don't get it--2 degrees ? Need mas cafe, por favor.

I additionally confess, I do not own a working PC and I think y'all only chat at night. Therefore, I have not had the pleasure of chatting on Dims.  
I'll have to live vicariously for the moment. Is it loads of fun, or what?

I only visit Dims during work, shhhh.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> I need you to elaborate Miss AFG, I don't get it--2 degrees ? Need mas cafe, por favor.
> 
> I additionally confess, I do not own a working PC and I think y'all only chat at night. Therefore, I have not had the pleasure of chatting on Dims.
> I'll have to live vicariously for the moment. Is it loads of fun, or what?



I don't know the whole history, but there's an idea out there that everyone on earth is separated by six degrees, and that you can trace yourself to anyone through the contacts of six people.

When I said connected to people by two degrees I mean I may not know them, but I know someone they know (or in this case "know" means a bit more).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation

People like to figure out how they can connect themselves to celebrities. Like I met Tom Morello from Rage Against the Machine, so therefore the guy from System of a Down is only two degrees from me. It's fun game! Try it!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> When I said connected to people by two degrees I mean I may not know them, but I know someone they know (or in this case "know" means a bit more).



Lol, here's one for you. I used to date Chris, who now dates AnnMarie - so she and I are separated by two degrees. 

I gather a couple of people have sort of mentioned this but in case anyone was wondering, I'm perfectly fine about it and couldn't be happier for them both. Given that he and I still share a house at the moment (for financial reasons) I think she is the understanding one out of the three of us! For further info, Chris doesn't read Dimensions - I think he's too scared to! lol

Tracey xx


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't know the whole history, but there's an idea out there that everyone on earth is separated by six degrees, and that you can trace yourself to anyone through the contacts of six people.
> 
> When I said connected to people by two degrees I mean I may not know them, but I know someone they know (or in this case "know" means a bit more).
> 
> ...


I know how this works! As I have frequently "bragged" about in the chat room (and some are likely sick of hearing about ), my sil's brother is Vince Vieluf, whom I've met on two occasions...the most recent being about 3 years ago, briefly. For those who don't know of him, he's played in movies such as American Werewolf in Paris (the Rotting Corpse Friend), Rat Race (the guy with the tongue piercing), Grind (the guy with the Clown Parents), Firewall (which I haven't seen yet, but will soon), and bit parts on several tv shows such as Friends, ER, CSI, and most recently, a show called Love, Inc. on UPN.






So....by this logic, I'm only three degress removed from people such as Harrison Ford, Seth Green, Virginia Madsen, Alan Arkin, Adam Brody, Whoopi Goldberg, Cuba Gooding, Jr, Kathy Najimy, Rowan Atkinson, John Cleese, Jon Lovitz...I could go on and on. The line forms here to touch my hand.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

The only celebrity I'm close to is Billy Ray Cyrus, and that's not something to brag about.

In truth, he's a distant (but not distant enough) relative.

So there ya go, everyone on Dims is now 2 degrees from him.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 20, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The only celebrity I'm close to is Billy Ray Cyrus, and that's not something to brag about.
> 
> In truth, he's a distant (but not distant enough) relative.
> 
> So there ya go, everyone on Dims is now 2 degrees from him.


Can you disinherit him or something so I can be further away than that?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 20, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Can you disinherit him or something so I can be further away than that?



I suppose I can. But I don't know if it works like that. If it helps ya, we're really not that closely related. A shared relative way back.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 20, 2006)

I confess (as some of you may have suspected) that I am God.
When I was praying, I found that I was talking to myself


----------



## mejix (Sep 20, 2006)

Xenophon said:


> I confess (as some of you may have suspected) that I am God.
> When I was praying, I found that I was talking to myself



well then the question begs itself: could you make a burrito so hot that you yourself could not eat it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess Splenda really does a number on my stomach, in an ugly way.



Whew! I'm really.. well I'm not glad for you.. but I'm really glad to read that SOMEONELSE has a stomach problem with Splenda. Now I'm not the only one.


----------



## ripley (Sep 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Whew! I'm really.. well I'm not glad for you.. but I'm really glad to read that SOMEONELSE has a stomach problem with Splenda. Now I'm not the only one.


I just read an article in a magazine about sucralose (Splenda) and it was not full of good things. In fact, it referenced a book that told all about Splenda's bad effects, including fatigue and retaining fluids.

If I was at a decent computer I'd link you, but you're on your own.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

I was a big fan of Pepsi One. Until they started putting Splenda in it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 20, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Lol, here's one for you. I used to date Chris, who now dates AnnMarie - so she and I are separated by two degrees.
> 
> Tracey xx



Okay, I'll expand that one! I dated a guy who works for members (original) of The Doors - so you're now 4 degrees from Jim Morrison.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 21, 2006)

I confess that Carrie's my new bestest friend and I have a girl crush on her.

:wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 21, 2006)

I confess that I am stunned at the news I just got. My sister's ex husband has relinquished parental rights to their soon to be 4 year old son.

Why would you do that? As a dad, it seems unthinkable to me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 21, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that Carrie's my new bestest friend and I have a girl crush on her.
> 
> :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:



*gets next in line*


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 21, 2006)

Xenophon said:


> I confess (as some of you may have suspected) that I am God.
> When I was praying, I found that I was talking to myself



Barney Entwhistle?

Mycroft Holmes?

JC?

(PM me, Xenophon)


----------



## Carrie (Sep 21, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that Carrie's my new bestest friend and I have a girl crush on her.
> 
> :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:



Aww, jeez, lady. The feeling's mutual.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *gets next in line*



You can't have a girl crush on me, Fuzzy, you have.....stuff. You can have a traditional one, though.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> The only celebrity I'm close to is Billy Ray Cyrus, and that's not something to brag about.
> 
> In truth, he's a distant (but not distant enough) relative.
> 
> So there ya go, everyone on Dims is now 2 degrees from him.


Not enough degrees.


----------



## Mini (Sep 21, 2006)

I confess that just once I'd like to see a tall girl who doesn't resemble one of the shemales in the WNBA.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 22, 2006)

I confess that I really kind of wish I knew the five point palm exploding heart technique.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I confess that I really kind of wish I knew the five point palm exploding heart technique.



Take pictures of yourself from *five* different *points* of view, and post them here.

All the FAs *hearts* will *explode*.

(The less said about their *palms*, the better...)


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *gets next in line*


Okay, Carrie thinks you want to have a crush on her. I interpreted your comment to mean that you wanted me to have a crush on you next. So which is it, Fuzzy? CHOOSE ONE OF US NOW! WHO DO YOU LOVE MORE?

(That'll learn ya to post ambiguous statements!  )


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Okay, Carrie thinks you want to have a crush on her. I interpreted your comment to mean that you wanted me to have a crush on you next. So which is it, Fuzzy? CHOOSE ONE OF US NOW! WHO DO YOU LOVE MORE?
> 
> (That'll learn ya to post ambiguous statements!  )


He'll never be able to love one of you more than the other...

He loves them all...


----------



## rainyday (Sep 22, 2006)

I like more space here.
_Dark and twisty._

I confess I'm jealous of the writer(s) who coined that [size=-2](and not just because it applies)[/size]. Simple, emotive, and instantly injectable into the lexicon. Brilliant free, self-seeding PR for the show.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 22, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Take pictures of yourself from *five* different *points* of view, and post them here.
> 
> All the FAs *hearts* will *explode*.
> 
> (The less said about their *palms*, the better...)



LOL! Thank you, Free, reading this was a great way to start my morning.  :kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (Sep 22, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Okay, Carrie thinks you want to have a crush on her. I interpreted your comment to mean that you wanted me to have a crush on you next. So which is it, Fuzzy? CHOOSE ONE OF US NOW! WHO DO YOU LOVE MORE?
> 
> (That'll learn ya to post ambiguous statements!  )



Hey, now....there's more than enough of Love, Fuzzy Style to go around.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 22, 2006)

I confess I just talked to my new job this morning. I'm supposed to come in at 5 AM my first day in Nov.  Booooo!

*Weeps bitterly and uncontrollably at the idea of STARTING my day in the early morning.*


----------



## Jane (Sep 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I just talked to my new job this morning. I'm supposed to come in at 5 AM my first day in Nov.  Booooo!
> 
> *Weeps bitterly and uncontrollably at the idea of STARTING my day in the early morning.*


It will be like 7 am to you.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 22, 2006)

Jane said:


> It will be like 7 am to you.



That's when I get off work now!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 22, 2006)

IC that I really wanna make a horror film for some sudden reason. I'll have to write up an outline and run it by my movie-making friend for this coming winter or next summer.


----------



## Tina (Sep 22, 2006)

How many days in-between your move and your first day of work, Sadeian? You might be able to re-set your body's clock in the interim. Sucks, though.

IC I feel a little guilty that I didn't send a Happy Anniversary card to my honey last night so he would have it when he woke up. Meant to, but was so tired I forgot. I'll send it today so he'll have it tonight, but still...


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Sep 22, 2006)

I confess that I just finished my little workout after not having worked out since July. It's so hard to get started again but I finally did it and I'm happy about that. I also confess that it was disappointing to have to start out by walking only 20 minutes when this time last year I was doing twice that, 5 times a week. It was better to do 20 min than none at all, that's what I have to remember.


----------



## Donna (Sep 22, 2006)

I confess I feel like a total zombie right now and unless you ask me about FICA, FUTA, SUI or 401K adjustments I probably wouldn't have a clue as to what you were saying.


----------



## Esme (Sep 22, 2006)

IC that I think I'm getting old.... I have a party to go to tonight, but I don't want to. I'd much rather snuggle on the couch with the pup. A few years ago, I'd probably have been at the party at this point already.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 22, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I like more space here.
> _Dark and twisty._
> 
> I confess I'm jealous of the writer(s) who coined that [size=-2](and not just because it applies)[/size]. Simple, emotive, and instantly injectable into the lexicon. Brilliant free, self-seeding PR for the show.



Couldn't agree more! Plus, it kept reminding me of bobcat pretzel, another favorite of mine.


----------



## ripley (Sep 22, 2006)

My mom has an old computer, and my nephew downloaded a bunch of stuff to it...she has no virus program, so I downloaded ClamWin for her. It found 174 viruses! Great huh?

Not so much. Now I can get almost nothing to work. No YIM. It says dll files are missing, but when I try to replace them it says that they're in the wrong format. 

Confessing here is one thing...telling my mom I messed up her computer is another. I feel like crying.

Busy paving the road to Hell with good intentions,
ripley


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> How many days in-between your move and your first day of work, Sadeian? You might be able to re-set your body's clock in the interim. Sucks, though.
> 
> IC I feel a little guilty that I didn't send a Happy Anniversary card to my honey last night so he would have it when he woke up. Meant to, but was so tired I forgot. I'll send it today so he'll have it tonight, but still...



Nine days. I'll be using all my sick days from my current job just for that purpose. Wild, huh?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 22, 2006)

Does it come with a reboot disc? Save the files she really wants/needs and start from scratch. If she doesn't have the disc, most companies like HP will provide one free of charge.



ripley said:


> My mom has an old computer, and my nephew downloaded a bunch of stuff to it...she has no virus program, so I downloaded ClamWin for her. It found 174 viruses! Great huh?
> 
> Not so much. Now I can get almost nothing to work. No YIM. It says dll files are missing, but when I try to replace them it says that they're in the wrong format.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

ripley said:


> My mom has an old computer, and my nephew downloaded a bunch of stuff to it...she has no virus program, so I downloaded ClamWin for her. It found 174 viruses! Great huh?
> 
> Not so much. Now I can get almost nothing to work. No YIM. It says dll files are missing, but when I try to replace them it says that they're in the wrong format.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a computer I had to deal with...
It belonged to an association my parents are members in. I agreed to help them - no anti virus, nothing... As the internet connection was dial up and didn't work properly, I played up the anti virus program from CD... after that I sat there for about one hour watching the scanner work... after it found virus #800, or so, I stopped it, shut down the machine and told them to buy a new computer - at this time it had only scanned about 25% of the files...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Does it come with a reboot disc? Save the files she really wants/needs and start from scratch. If she doesn't have the disc, most companies like HP will provide one free of charge.


Old computer... Sounds to me like Win 95/98/ME...


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2006)

_All... my exes live in Texas,
Cuz Texas is the place I really love to be.
But, all my exes lives in Texas,
That's why I hang my hat in Tennesee...._


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> _All... my exes live in Texas,
> Cuz Texas is the place I really love to be.
> But, all my exes lives in Texas,
> That's why I hang my hat in Tennesee...._


mmmmm...George Strait..I LOVE HIM


----------



## Tina (Sep 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Nine days. I'll be using all my sick days from my current job just for that purpose. Wild, huh?



Wow. Sounds like kind of getting by by the skin of your teeth, but what the heck, it is an adventure.  You might have time to re-set, though, and the effort will at least help a bit. How will you be moving all your stuff? We're looking at driving a U-Haul (using a tow dolly for my PT Cruiser) from my city to Montreal so we can road trip it.  Hell of a road trip that will be!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't own a ton of stuff, so literally I'm packing my clothes, computer, back-up discs containing my novel, what books, CDs, and DVDs I don't give away, and the cat and her stuff in my little Cavalier. A friend of mine is trying to persuade me that he needs to drive behind me in his truck. This is one of these things I'd rather go alone. It'll probably be three days of driving. (Yuck.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I don't own a ton of stuff, so literally I'm packing my clothes, computer, back-up discs containing my novel, what books, CDs, and DVDs I don't give away, and the cat and her stuff in my little Cavalier. A friend of mine is trying to persuade me that he needs to drive behind me in his truck. This is one of these things I'd rather go alone. It'll probably be three days of driving. (Yuck.)


I don't know where Ryan is in Cali..but from OKC to Vegas it's only 19 hours..and I think you're only about 6 hours from OKC..so maybe just 2 days of driving..2 LONG days of driving..LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

He's in Sacramento. Sooo, I'll take the I-40 to LA and then go borth. Foreseeably, I can get to LA in two days, but then I'll have six more hours. Depends how tired I am once I get to LA.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> He's in Sacramento. Sooo, I'll take the I-40 to LA and then go borth. Foreseeably, I can get to LA in two days, but then I'll have six more hours. Depends how tired I am once I get to LA.


 
Casey, sounds like a heck of a lot of fun to me. I'd LOVE to do something like this and plan to someday when I retire.

I confess that my birds are driving me nutso this morning and I've had to edit most of my posts because they were running over my keyboard and leaving typos all over the place. They are also stealing things like kleenex and pens and dropping them on the floor.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh, I'm excited about the trip. I just hope we're approved for our apartment soon! (This cross-state mailing of applications SUCKS!)


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 23, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I confess that my birds are driving me nutso this morning and I've had to edit most of my posts because they were running over my keyboard and leaving typos all over the place. They are also stealing things like kleenex and pens and dropping them on the floor.


This cracked me up lolol.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 23, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I confess that my birds are driving me nutso this morning and I've had to edit most of my posts because they were running over my keyboard and leaving typos all over the place. They are also stealing things like kleenex and pens and dropping them on the floor.


This sounds like a scene directed by Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## Esme (Sep 23, 2006)

IC that I *hate* bridal showers. I don't want to go today and I can't think of anything more boring than sitting around watching someone unwrap bath towels and toaster ovens.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 23, 2006)

Esme said:


> IC that I *hate* bridal showers. I don't want to go today and I can't think of anything more boring than sitting around watching someone unwrap bath towels and toaster ovens.


Sitting around watching someone unwrap baby clothes and diapers? At least at the bridal shower there might be some lingerie and/or amusing adult items.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> He's in Sacramento. Sooo, I'll take the I-40 to LA and then go *borth*. Foreseeably, I can get to LA in two days, but then I'll have six more hours. Depends how tired I am once I get to LA.



Borth borth!


----------



## Tina (Sep 23, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> He's in Sacramento. Sooo, I'll take the I-40 to LA and then go borth. Foreseeably, I can get to LA in two days, but then I'll have six more hours. Depends how tired I am once I get to LA.



LA as in Los Angeles? If so, stop by for lunch or dinner, Casey. I am right off the 101 interstate pretty much between L.A. and Sac.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 23, 2006)

I confess I'm absolutely livid that someone who lurks here without participating would use my words to make more trouble for my mother and doesn't have the nerve to talk to me about it. I'm not sure what you thought you were helping by telling E, but you didn't. Stop meddling.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 23, 2006)

i confess that today is one of the first truly 'up' days i've had in quite a while. i'm really happy, and things generally seem to be falling into place.
whew. 
about time, if i do say so myself.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 23, 2006)

I confess that I hurt somebody I love and probably fucked up a possible friendship with an amazingly cool person by coming across as obsessive and scary, and I have no idea how to fix it, or even if I can.

Fuck.

Fuck.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 23, 2006)

IC that my sister and her friends damn well better get a ride home from the fucking booze party they're at tonight, because if I have to pick them up, I can't guarantee anything about the physical state they'll return home in.

And if any puke ends up in my car, there _will _be violence.

Sometimes it seems like I'm the only fucking teenager in this whole goddamned shit pit of a town who doesn't drink.



On a related note, punching doors in anger is *FUCKING OW*.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> LA as in Los Angeles? If so, stop by for lunch or dinner, Casey. I am right off the 101 interstate pretty much between L.A. and Sac.



Yes'm! I fully intend to stop and see several Dimmers.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 24, 2006)

I confess that apparently I was wrong about at least one of the things I thought I fucked up in my previous confession. But I further confess that I really wish I would stop overanalyzing everything and assuming the worst all the damn time. Suggestions as to how to stop this would be appreciated.


----------



## ripley (Sep 24, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that apparently I was wrong about at least one of the things I thought I fucked up in my previous confession. But I further confess that I really wish I would stop overanalyzing everything and assuming the worst all the damn time. Suggestions as to how to stop this would be appreciated.


Can't help you, I do the exact same thing.


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds great; I look forward to it.


----------



## goldenzim (Sep 24, 2006)

I confess that I am missing my baby awfully


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 24, 2006)

I confess I had the most fun I've had since Vegas last night with a couple of friends from highschool..their kids and one husband. After the kiddos went to bed..we all played texas hold em' OMG..so fun and I actually won a few pots.

We are vowing to make it a once a month thing..and I really hope it works out that way!


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2006)

Well this is certainly just what the doctor ordered, isn't it? Glad to hear it, Misty.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 24, 2006)

i confess that i love these pictures enough to randomly post them in the confessions thread.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2006)

IC we spent the day looking for and taking pictures of the fall colors, having a picnic lunch on a summit of a remote mountain road, and getting in a snowball fight.


----------



## Tina (Sep 24, 2006)

Elle, that last one is my fave. It's such a girly pic and your har looks marvelously cherry cola in it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 24, 2006)

I confess after four days offline, I'm seriously considering evaluating unplugging a lot more. Right after I check about 100 sites and 1000 emails.

And dream about moving somewhere else. Coming back "home" was very hard.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2006)

tina: it's my favorite too, by a long shot. thanks, lady.
afg: i go through periods where i can't do the internet thing for a while...it's necessary to maintain sanity, for me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2006)

The internet has a six month cycle. After I've seen everything, it renews itself, and I have to find it all again.


----------



## Xenophon (Sep 25, 2006)

I confess that I love romantic novels. :wubu: (There doesn't seem to be an icon for red-faced shame).
Regency and Gothic are my favourite sub-genres.

You have no idea how embarassing my 'little problem' is for a straight male and English major. Thank God for the internet, I don't have to face sniggering sales clerks any more.


----------



## Mini (Sep 25, 2006)

I confess that Mirko Crocop pretty much tops my list of people not to fuck with.

(Watch Crocop Vs. Silva and you'll see what I mean. :shocked


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 25, 2006)

I confess Ryan came up with the best prank ever. I was on the phone by the lockers at work, and I noticed my asshole coworker's was open. I mentioned this, and Ryan suggested I place a tampon in there. Hilarity ensued this morning when T. was angerly screaming, "WHO FUCKING DID THIS?" (I would have answered, but I was laughing so hard I couldn't breathe, and he stormed out.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Sep 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess Ryan came up with the best prank ever. I was on the phone by the lockers at work, and I noticed my asshole coworker's was open. I mentioned this, and Ryan suggested I place a tampon in there. Hilarity ensued this morning when T. was angerly screaming, "WHO FUCKING DID THIS?" (I would have answered, but I was laughing so hard I couldn't breathe, and he stormed out.)


Was it a fresh one, or was it all Ben Kweller-ed up?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 25, 2006)

It was a fresh one. I figured he might blot his tears with it. This guy's sooooo easy to drive into a tizzy.


----------



## Friday (Sep 26, 2006)

He got that pissy about a clean one? Boy needs to get a life.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 26, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i love these pictures enough to randomly post them in the confessions thread.



Those photos are gorgeous! Well done, and fantastic subject. You have incredible style (I wish I could pull off that color _half_ as well as you do!)

w o r k i t !


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 27, 2006)

I confess I haven't slept in two days. I hate my job.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 27, 2006)

I confess I finally have some pictures that show how fat my face is. While that should make me happy cause now I won't get all those (u r skinney!) comments, I'm really freaked it how different I look than my comrades in pictures.

Chalk it up to a "bad day" I guess.


----------



## Esme (Sep 27, 2006)

IC that I just ate a DQ Heath Bar Blizzard... all by myself. And I spent 30 bucks on toys and rawhide for the dog so he wouldn't feel left out. 

Dog toy guilt shopping.... am I the only one? IC that I just might be!:doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 27, 2006)

I confess I can't find my bc pills. No, I'm not going to have sex..but unless I want to bleed to death..I gotta find them!

CRAP


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 27, 2006)

I confess that I just just read to Garrett (my 7 year old cousin) a short chapter in a book of mythology. I attempted reading it in a really goofy, thick, countrified accent. :doh: He really got a kick out of it. Then I went to a British accent... then I just went into a sorta Shel Silverstein narrative voice ...then I just read how I normally read. Throughout this journey of reading ... I sorta cracked my own self up.  


Oh yeah .... in middle of writing all of this ...I just got asked if I or my wife could work tonight because my workplace has either gotten short-staffed or somebody called in sick.  

I don't know if I can go though. Since right now I am the only one watching the boys and my wife is working out at the neighbors.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 28, 2006)

I burned the hell out of my arm earlier tonight - instant blister, bright white, dead skin, will scar for sure. Never trust a garlic bread pan. 

What was shocking to me is that although it does hurt like hell, I actually heard my skin sizzling before I felt the burning, and not almost the same time... I heard it, looked down to see what it was hitting to make that noise, then felt the pain in my arm. Perfect recipe for the severity of the burn.... apply, pause, let sizzle, remove.


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 28, 2006)

I confess I did my first /whois mess up today in chat and felt like an idiot.

I also confess that I caught an ovenmit on fire tonight and screamed like a little girl for my boyfriend to come and put it out.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 28, 2006)

I confess I have an Astronomy test in 10 hrs and haven't opened my book once this semester


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess I have an Astronomy test in 10 hrs and haven't opened my book once this semester




I confess that I sorta miss that feeling.

I confess I that I may be a little crazy.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Sep 28, 2006)

I think I should confess that reading all of these confessions is becoming rather addictive..... Keep em coming!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Only when they're not allowed to play with the hoe.



*choke, sputter* 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AnnMarie again.

Thanks for that. :bow:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I finally have some pictures that show how fat my face is. While that should make me happy cause now I won't get all those (u r skinney!) comments, I'm really freaked it how different I look than my comrades in pictures.
> 
> Chalk it up to a "bad day" I guess.



I understand. Looking different can be a rough thing. Of course, I'm having a mild identity crisis from blending in after getting highlights. No more looking like a vamp.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I finally have some pictures that show how fat my face is. While that should make me happy cause now I won't get all those (u r skinney!) comments, I'm really freaked it how different I look than my comrades in pictures.
> 
> Chalk it up to a "bad day" I guess.



I have similar feelings where I don't feel as fat as I am. I'm shocked at the image I see in the mirror differs from my mind's eye.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 28, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I have similar feelings where I don't feel as fat as I am. I'm shocked at the image I see in the mirror differs from my mind's eye.



I have always done this ever since I was little and a supa fat kid (I think you relate here too?). You get so used to your body, its only until you see a picture or someone reacts to you a certain way that you see what they see, usually--for me--causing some sort of crisis of belief in my body.

Weird stuff, perception.


----------



## Jes (Sep 28, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess I have an Astronomy test in 10 hrs and haven't opened my book once this semester


tip: pluto not a planet anymore. though i say we should grandfather him. i mean, i feel bad and everything.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 28, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I have always done this ever since I was little and a supa fat kid (I think you relate here too?). You get so used to your body, its only until you see a picture or someone reacts to you a certain way that you see what they see, usually--for me--causing some sort of crisis of belief in my body.
> 
> Weird stuff, perception.


 I have this idea in my head of how I look. I don't have a full length mirror in my house, for no other reason than I've been too forgetful/lazy/cheap to get one. There have been a few times I've walked past buildings with mirrored windows or seen my reflection in something and had a moment of not recognizing myself because I look so much different from the woman I percieved myself to be, and it causes my self-image to falter a bit and then go through a period of adjustment.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

Definition of awkward: Walking into your parents' house, make-up-less, bra-less, frizzy-haired, into a full view of your hot ex-coworker's bare ass.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 28, 2006)

IC I wish I had more wisdom and snappy sayings to dole around.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Definition of awkward: Walking into your parents' house, make-up-less, bra-less, frizzy-haired, into a full view of your hot ex-coworker's bare ass.



Okay, I'll bite. Why was your hot ex-co-worker's bare ass in your parents' house?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

Ill-fitting pants, no real need for appropriate-fitting undies, and he's putting up lighting fixtures/talking to Dad for money. Given, he's more like a brother to me, but damn, he's cute.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> he's putting up lighting fixtures/talking to Dad for money.



Someone pays your bare-assed co-workers to talk to your Dad? This just gets better and better.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

Talking to Dad is part of the contract. Also, letting Dad "help."


----------



## Mini (Sep 28, 2006)

I confess that I love having call display, as it allows me to find out whose calls I'm ignoring. I never picked it up before, and I'll be damned if I'm gonna start now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 28, 2006)

I think I'm going to hypervenilate or something..I figured up my bills..so I can pay them since tomorrow is pay day.

The grand total is.........1593.59 O.M.G

I can't breathe..need mouth to mouth from hot, sexy fa


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I burned the hell out of my arm earlier tonight - instant blister, bright white, dead skin, will scar for sure. Never trust a garlic bread pan.
> 
> What was shocking to me is that although it does hurt like hell, I actually heard my skin sizzling before I felt the burning, and not almost the same time... I heard it, looked down to see what it was hitting to make that noise, then felt the pain in my arm. Perfect recipe for the severity of the burn.... apply, pause, let sizzle, remove.



*YIKES*

When I broke my bone years and years ago from a skateboardind accident, I heard the sound of my bone cracking before I felt the pain.

Sorry that happened to you AnnMarie.  Can't go wrong with that recipe, though. *ack* :doh:  :shocked: 

I hope that your arm recovers. I bet its still quite irritated, huh? I reflect upon many a time in the E.R. of helping patients with various types of skin burns. And I had to clean the burns which brought about more pain.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Someone pays your bare-assed co-workers to talk to your Dad? This just gets better and better.



I confess that I giggled about this comment for a few minutes.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 28, 2006)

some guy approached me while i was hanging around outside my school, today. he said he was publishing a book of photos and interviews, and took like 50 pictures of me trying not to pose, then asked me a bunch of random questions about how i liked high school and what my tattoos mean and stuff.
i confess i only did it because he was incredibly attractive.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

continuation!
i finally got around to looking at the card he gave me, which had his url on it. i guess this is what he's doing:
http://fortifiedphoto.com/Pages/project pages/8pho.html
(use arrows underneath the picture to see more people)
altogether very neat! i'm glad i have a little place in it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 29, 2006)

How very beautiful.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> continuation!
> i finally got around to looking at the card he gave me, which had his url on it. i guess this is what he's doing:
> http://fortifiedphoto.com/Pages/project pages/8pho.html
> (use arrows underneath the picture to see more people)
> altogether very neat! i'm glad i have a little place in it.



The results ought to be pretty freakin' amazing.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 29, 2006)

I confess I woke up in a grumpy mood this morning, which wasn't helped by the traffic on the drive in, which I'm sick to death of dealing with twice a day. However, when I rounded a curve to see that a cloud had settled low over the river, lying over the river bridge like a mass of cotton...and to add to it, a rainbow-colored hot air balloon was hovering above (how cliche is that?? But it was actually there!)...it all created a very delightful image. When I got to the bridge, approaching the cloud, I didn't drive through it as expected, but just under it...it gave me the feeling of being underneath a parachute back in elementary school gym class...a very fond memory. I could see the other side of the cloud, with a view of the rolling hills and lush green trees that grew larger and more intense as I drove closer and exploded around me as I drove out from under the cover of the cloud into an otherwise sunny morning. It's a view I see every morning, but it's as if someone was poking me in the ribs to wake up and appreciate it again.


----------



## Esme (Sep 29, 2006)

IC that I'm feeling kind of lame because I'm home on a Friday night, with nothing really to do.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 30, 2006)

my cat just managed to fall off a windowsill, knock down the curtain, and land in a butter dish. so she was totally terrified and one whole half of her was covered in butter. now i have little buttered kitty prints from my kitchen to under my bed, and i have to wait for her to come out on her own so i can shove her in the sink and clean her up. i like butter on toast. and waffles. but not on kittens. 
what a happening friday night i am having.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i like butter on toast. and waffles. but not on kittens.



This one line is fucking AMAZING.

IC that I feel sorta wanting to cuddle tonight, and I don't really know why.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2006)

I also confess that while getting in bed to go to sleep, one of the things that crossed my mind was "Why the hell did Elle have a dish of butter under her windowsill?"

These are the really important things, after all.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 30, 2006)

the window is right above my kitchen sink. 
sleep tight.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

elle camino said:


> my cat just managed to fall off a windowsill, knock down the curtain, and land in a butter dish. so she was totally terrified and one whole half of her was covered in butter. now i have little buttered kitty prints from my kitchen to under my bed, and i have to wait for her to come out on her own so i can shove her in the sink and clean her up. i like butter on toast. and waffles. but not on kittens.
> what a happening friday night i am having.



Ah Carumba! :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I confess I woke up in a grumpy mood this morning, which wasn't helped by the traffic on the drive in, which I'm sick to death of dealing with twice a day. However, when I rounded a curve to see that a cloud had settled low over the river, lying over the river bridge like a mass of cotton...and to add to it, a rainbow-colored hot air balloon was hovering above (how cliche is that?? But it was actually there!)...it all created a very delightful image. When I got to the bridge, approaching the cloud, I didn't drive through it as expected, but just under it...it gave me the feeling of being underneath a parachute back in elementary school gym class...a very fond memory. I could see the other side of the cloud, with a view of the rolling hills and lush green trees that grew larger and more intense as I drove closer and exploded around me as I drove out from under the cover of the cloud into an otherwise sunny morning. It's a view I see every morning, but it's as if someone was poking me in the ribs to wake up and appreciate it again.



Just the other day I was grumpy and took a drive into town. I believe that my grumpiness, too, was cured by the scenery. It was a very beautiful sky, as I recall.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2006)

elle camino said:


> the window is right above my kitchen sink.
> sleep tight.



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Jes (Sep 30, 2006)

elle camino said:


> she was totally terrified and one whole half of her was covered in butter. .


this is how i spend pretty much every weekend.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> this is how i spend pretty much every weekend.



Shut it and post pictures.

I confess I'm terribly irritated about moving right now, by myself, while sick. UGH! Yes, its a pity party but I'm the only one invited.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 30, 2006)

Poor girl... I know how you feel, I'm sick myself, though not moving I had to do some hard work...


----------



## Donna (Sep 30, 2006)

I confess the reality of being away from my husband, home, and pets and out of my comfort zone for two weeks just hit me (I leave a week from tomorrow.)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 30, 2006)

IC that this picture keeps me laughing... and I really don't WANT an explanation.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 30, 2006)

i am going to steal that sign and pin it to the front of my dress.
i'm sure i could easily print out my own, but it's the principle.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2006)

I know you don't want an explanation, but its probably where you put donations of cake mix. Just Cake. All Cake!


----------



## ripley (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks photoshopped to me.



And yes, I'm a party-pooper.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> Looks photoshopped to me.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm a party-pooper.



I took that myself. It's not photoshopped at all. I don't have that much skill.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 1, 2006)

Also, IC that things would be so much easier for me if I could just visualize the scene in my head and get it down on paper.

Unfortunately, I can't draw for shit, and I don't have enough of a vocabulary to paint the picture with words...

Bleh. I know, the same shit I complain about all the time.


----------



## ripley (Oct 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I took that myself. It's not photoshopped at all. I don't have that much skill.


Then YAY for All Cake!


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> Then YAY for All Cake!



Sorry to quibble but that box isn't even big enough for 'All BeaBea's cake'... :eat1: 

Tracey xx

PS - Ripley, just wanted to say I LOVE your new Avatar and I want your hair. Please!


----------



## ripley (Oct 1, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Sorry to quibble but that box isn't even big enough for 'All BeaBea's cake'... :eat1:
> 
> Tracey xx
> 
> PS - Ripley, just wanted to say I LOVE your new Avatar and I want your hair. Please!


Will you take the goofy grin and squinty eyes, too? Please? :huh:


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2006)

Rip, I love your squinty eyes in the same way I love Clint Eastwood's -- well, maybe not _exactly_ the same way.  They are lovely!


----------



## Jes (Oct 1, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Shut it and post pictures.
> 
> .


I tried, but my fingers are so covered in butter right now that I couldn't depress the button on the camera.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 1, 2006)

I confess I just woke up from a three hour nap and sleeping tonight will definitely be a challenge


----------



## ripley (Oct 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> Rip, I love your squinty eyes in the same way I love Clint Eastwood's -- well, maybe not _exactly_ the same way.  They are lovely!


Do you feel lucky? Punk?

/Eastwood impression

Thanks Tina. :wubu: It's the cheeks...every time I smile, there go the eyes, lol.


----------



## Tina (Oct 1, 2006)

You know, I think that even so you would still have lovely little squintiness at the outsides of your eyes. :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, what's so bad about squinty eyes? You often find me with squinty eyes... Right now, for example...


----------



## Michelle (Oct 1, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, what's so bad about squinty eyes? You often find me with squinty eyes... Right now, for example...


 
Go to bed, Cousin Wolf. It's waaay late there. That's why your eyes are all squinty.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2006)

I confess that although I've hardly posted this past week due to connection issues, I've still been reading the boards while taking impossibly long breaks at work and there are three (3) thread titles I keep misreading as: 

1. *Crackpot Colonel Apples - I Need Your Help!!*

2. *This is one of the most annoying stories I have seen in a while*

3. *The Game of DUH!!?* (or alternately: *The Game of HUH?!??*)

:blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I confess that although I've hardly posted this past week due to connection issues, I've still been reading the boards while taking impossibly long breaks at work and there are three (3) thread titles I keep misreading as:
> 
> 1. *Crackpot Colonel Apples - I Need Your Help!!*
> 
> ...



I have that problem daily. lol (ha ha ha, Crackpot Colonel Apples... )


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2006)

*Oh! He stole that guy's pizza!!!*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 2, 2006)

My fiance and I decided over the weekend we are going to proceed with moving in together. This has always been the plan, but the timing was dependent on him finding a new job, then both of us relocating to where ever that new job might be. G. just accepted a new position/promotion at his current job though and while he is still looking for something else, there's no telling when that might result in something... we're tired of the constraints of a long distance relationship. I miss him. I'm going to get ready to put my house on the market and we're going to look for an apartment in the Cleveland area. I am excited! I am also scared.. hoping my house sells quickly without me having to invest much more money into it and hoping I am able to find a new job in Cleveland pretty quickly when the time comes. 

It's going to be so good to be able to sleep next to G. every night/wake up with him every morning. No more rushing out of hotel rooms by the 12pm check-out time or making travel plans to see eachother. 

My heart is smiling this morning. I will report later how my mom takes the news at dinner tonight when I pick up my dog.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 2, 2006)

I confess that I'm grinning from ear-to-ear for Laura right now.


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It's going to be so good to be able to sleep next to G. every night/wake up with him every morning. No more rushing out of hotel rooms by the 12pm check-out time or making travel plans to see eachother.
> 
> )



I, for one, am disappointed. 

Stories of screwing yourself off the edge of the bed just don't have the same ring to them when the bed isn't a rented one.

Make sure to tell us at least something risque once per month please, or I will have to complain to the mgmt.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh the monday woes.

I confess I want to go back to bed. Moving made my LIL cold turn into a massive sickness and I've still got so much work to do.

Spending 1/2 hour on the phone to disconnect my internet didn't help.

Curse you Monday--cough! cough!--Curse you!   :blink:


----------



## rainyday (Oct 2, 2006)

Ratemypoo.com

I confess that after learning about the existence of this site on Saturday, curiosity finally made me look at it just now. I have some regrets about that decision.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh the monday woes.
> 
> I confess I want to go back to bed. Moving made my LIL cold turn into a massive sickness and I've still got so much work to do.
> 
> ...




You, _TOO?_

*hack, wheeze*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> You, _TOO?_
> 
> *hack, wheeze*



UGH.

At least this time when I told my boss I was leaving early he said it was a good idea cause he was tired of listening to me hack for 7 hours straight.

If anyone wants to help me clean and lug heavy things around that would be really nice. Not you FreeThinker, since you're sick too.


----------



## Ericthonius (Oct 2, 2006)

IC, that my heart really goes out to AFG. I'm sick with the same bug and am in the same process of taking up my apartment for _my_ move, somewhen,(hopefully), on or about the 13th.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> IC, that my heart really goes out to AFG. I'm sick with the same bug and am in the same process of taking up my apartment for _my_ move, somewhen,(hopefully), on or about the 13th.



No way!

Well, at least we have our bodies' wonderful ways of getting us through stuff. I was sick during my move but my body kept me going until I had everything in. Then, and only then, did the worst really hit me. Here's to some strength and resolve! Keep your eyes on the prize of being all done.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ratemypoo.com
> 
> I confess that after learning about the existence of this site on Saturday, curiosity finally made me look at it just now. I have some regrets about that decision.



I will end up there before the night is out. Damn you all to hell. 

***edit.... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!*****

Okay, before the night is out meant in the next 20 seconds, and I only made it through 2 pictures. Good LORD!!! 

Ick.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a touch of misanthropy.






as opposed to a smidge of it.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 2, 2006)

IC that I was wrong, and I'm kinda glad about it.

My cat's improving, it seems.

It'll at least give me time to resign myself to the inevitable, and prepare myself for it all.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 2, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I was wrong, and I'm kinda glad about it.
> 
> My cat's improving, it seems.
> 
> It'll at least give me time to resign myself to the inevitable, and prepare myself for it all.


Yay! Hooray for healing! :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 3, 2006)

Mree looked for me, so now I don't have to.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 3, 2006)

I confess having waist-length hair is fun until one morning you bend over to scrub the toilet and forget you don't have it tied back.  

Also, I confess I hope I don't have any more toilet-related confessions in the future. And I'm sure you all do too.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 3, 2006)

Poor Rainy! 

My hair is about Bra strap length now but it's perfect for getting caught in the electric window as it goes up - which is fine until I try to check left at a junction. Ouch!

Tracey xx


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> electric window as it goes up - which is fine until I try to check left at a junction.



What? Are you are talking about? Are you from a different country or something?

Its a "power window" or "window" and the second part I have no idea, are you parachuting off the moon?

 Rock on BeaBea!


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What? Are you are talking about? Are you from a different country or something?



Rofl, see I could have gone back and editted that post, but I'm prepared to admit that I am a fool. Afterall, its not like you were ever in any doubt!)

So yes, the sentance should have had the word 'car' in it, which would have set the scene a little.

As for the other bit though, in a car it's called an 'Electric' window - and thats because the language we are speaking is English. As soon as you folks invent your own you can can mangle it however you choose 

Tracey xx


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> As for the other bit though, in a car it's called an 'Electric' window - and thats because the language we are speaking is English. As soon as you folks invent your own you can can mangle it however you choose
> 
> Tracey xx



So you're telling me that "Electric window", "check a left" and "junction" are all the Queen's English?

Man, I talk like an idiot from the middle of nowhere midwestern U.S.! Who knew?


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> So you're telling me that "Electric window", "check a left" and "junction" are all the Queen's English?)



Yes, I know her personally (as do all English people) and she assures me that I speak very well thank you


----------



## Jes (Oct 3, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess having waist-length hair is fun until one morning you bend over to scrub the toilet and forget you don't have it tied back.
> 
> Also, I confess I hope I don't have any more toilet-related confessions in the future. And I'm sure you all do too.


i dump my hair in the toilet every time i lean over to do something too! hahaha. I'm so glad someone else understands.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 3, 2006)

It's been a long time since I've let something outside of my control anger me to this point, but that thread in Hyde Park did it. I'm so angry over it, I'm sick to my stomach.  

Break time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> It's been a long time since I've let something outside of my control anger me to this point, but that thread in Hyde Park did it. I'm so angry over it, I'm sick to my stomach.
> 
> Break time.


Reason #1234 I stay away from there...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

I confess that today I went to the doctor and I learned:

1. I really haven't gained any weight, in fact, today I was 3 lbs lighter than last year--so the crazy body changes were definately water retention during the quitting smoking.

2. My doctor is pretty cool and swung me 2 months in samples Wellbutrin to help quit smoking. YAY FREE DRUGS WOOT!

(Made i 6 weeks and quit quitting, then got super sick, so i'm quitting again--my lungs LOVE me)

3. My doctor is stupid. She gave me a RX for codeine (you know you're sick when you get a narcotic for a cold), but the pharmacist said they're no longer making liquid codeine in the US. Nothing like being super sick and running around town for no reason.

4. I'm going to collapse into a heap of tears and snot soon (but I won't cause I still have so much to do).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 3, 2006)

I confess that I'm sorry Activist had such a bad day! I'll be praying for you chica!



Now, on to my other confessions. #1 I really like a guy..and I spoke his name to a friend today. When that happens, I generally never hear from the guy again. Call it a coincidence..call it what you will..but it's happened every, damn time. I really hope this time is an exception.

#2. I really want a night of hot, passionate love making..many nights in fact. I could use a tummy rub right now!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

I confess that I've been spending too much time on this board today since it's my day off.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 3, 2006)

I confess that I have come to love Dimensions so much, that I check my UserCP before I check my e-mail when I get home from work.


----------



## jamie (Oct 3, 2006)

I confess that the new Killers cd made me so happy as I was driving around and blaring it out the windows that I giggled with glee.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 3, 2006)

IC that I'm reading this thread on a news site, where people are commenting on the story... and one guy who acts like an elitist prick (with a bigass chip on his shoulder) used "rediculous". And now there's like two dozen people pointing it out to him. And then owning his ass on other topics... but the "rediculous" still cracks me up.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 3, 2006)

I also confess that I've been getting deja vu quite a bit recently... And it scares me.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 4, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> So yes, the sentance should have had the word 'car' in it, which would have set the scene a little.



Even without "car" I read it and knew exactly what you meant, probably because I've done the same damn thing so many times myself. Never lean over near the back of a fan either.  Narrowly averted tragedy there before too.



Jes said:


> i dump my hair in the toilet every time i lean over to do something too! hahaha. I'm so glad someone else understands.


This of course begs the question, "How often are you leaning over the toilet and why?"


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2006)

rainyday said:


> This of course begs the question, "How often are you leaning over the toilet and why?"


Rainy, as you already know with me, there's a good answer for everything in my life.

My bathroom is a very small one. I'm large. Between the garbage, the tp roll and the cat box, there are plenty of reasons to lean over.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> Rainy, as you already know with me, there's a good answer for everything in my life.
> 
> My bathroom is a very small one. I'm large. Between the garbage, the tp roll and the cat box, there are plenty of reasons to lean over.



Well, what a dull, dull answer.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 4, 2006)

I confess he called last night :happy: I confess I called today and he's calling again tonight..WOO HOO


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 4, 2006)

My son left today for boot camp. My confession is that I'm filled with apprehension and pride, but also fear. Rational or not, that's it. Trying not to be overly dramatic about it.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 4, 2006)

I found out that doing phone banking for the Maryland Democratic Party is as much fun as doing telemarketing for a credit card company.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 4, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> My son left today for boot camp. My confession is that I'm filled with apprehension and pride, but also fear. Rational or not, that's it. Trying not to be overly dramatic about it.



I don't have the right words. Instead:

*hug*


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 4, 2006)

I confess I'm feeling lonely right now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 5, 2006)

I confess I should be writing a paper, but all I can do is browse this site and imagine falling in love again and having someone explore and kiss every inch of my voluptuous body. :wubu: 

(How's that for a first confession?  )


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 5, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess he called last night :happy: I confess I called today and he's calling again tonight..WOO HOO


 
must know.... did he?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

I confess that I just bs'd a philosophy paper on Kant... of course, in retrospect all philosophy is just sayin what you think and not makin sense of it. YAY for havin the "stoner" major (or at least what the business students has labeled us lol)



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I should be writing a paper, but all I can do is browse this site and imagine falling in love again and having someone explore and kiss every inch of my voluptuous body.



And... umm... focus eric... yea. I will never get a confession as good as that one on this forum... I think lol.


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> My son left today for boot camp. My confession is that I'm filled with apprehension and pride, but also fear. Rational or not, that's it. Trying not to be overly dramatic about it.



Yes, it's rational. You're a mother; mother's worry, that's just the way it is. I think that's the best thing you can do, Joy, because getting all worked up won't help. 

Your son has absolutely gorgeous eyes. Like mamma. Not shaped the same as yours, but beautiful like yours.

RW:



It's dry as all get-out, but it's the best I can do from here. The best thing about lonliness? It passes.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I should be writing a paper, but all I can do is browse this site and imagine falling in love again and having someone explore and kiss every inch of my voluptuous body. :wubu:
> 
> (How's that for a first confession?  )



First, my ass. Clearly you've done this before.  (Welcome BBM)


And Joy, I'd be a basket case if I were you. I think you're doing great.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> My son left today for boot camp. My confession is that I'm filled with apprehension and pride, but also fear. Rational or not, that's it. Trying not to be overly dramatic about it.



Definitely not irrational! I realized the same emotions my Mom had when I moved from Arkansas to Minnesota with my wife. 

BTW, that's a really nice picture of the both of you.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 5, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess that I just bs'd a philosophy paper on Kant.



BS is all that arch-villain deserves


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Well, what a dull, dull answer.


i cannot always entertain. what am i to you, a clown? do i make you laugh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Clown? You? Can't be. That's my job.


----------



## Jane (Oct 5, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> I found out that doing phone banking for the Maryland Democratic Party is as much fun as doing telemarketing for a credit card company.


Yep, done both (well, not for Maryland), and feel much the same. I'd rather go door to door and actually meet people.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 5, 2006)

I confess that I have seen some things on this board in the last 24 hours that have left me stunned, to say the least.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

You have? Where?
I apologize for my curiosity...


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I should be writing a paper, but all I can do is browse this site and imagine falling in love again and having someone explore and kiss every inch of my voluptuous body. :wubu:
> 
> (How's that for a first confession?  )



Hey Tina... where's that little "cold shower" emoticon thingy that you once used?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

I confess I'd give up a lot to get over this cold and not cough one more time.

Secondly, there's no amount of oral sex I wouldn't give for someone to come clean my old apartment for me in my weakened state. 

Tina, got any "woe is me" emoticons in your stash? Ha!


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

You poor dear. Here y'all go:

Blackjack:














and also for afg, for when you've taken NyQuil and feel loopy on the drugs:


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2006)

Tina said:


> You poor dear. Here y'all go:
> 
> Blackjack:



Woot! Thanks a ton.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

That is so adorable, its hard to remain depressed!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 5, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> must know.... did he?


No *sigh*. But not all hope is lost just yet..we'll see how tonight goes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 5, 2006)

I made lumpia today, and let it be known: I could so eat every single crunchy, crispy one without stopping for air. (I made 50 of them today, and ate 3.) I realize deep-fried anything stuffed with ground pork is bad for you, but it's just delicious.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Secondly, there's no amount of oral sex I wouldn't give for someone to come clean my old apartment for me in my weakened state.



You're approaching this all wrong. You can GET the oral sex and the apartment cleaned - just work the attitude, you'll have a couple of applicants lined up in no time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 5, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I made lumpia today, and let it be known: I could so eat every single crunchy, crispy one without stopping for air. (I made 50 of them today, and ate 3.) I realize deep-fried anything stuffed with ground pork is bad for you, but it's just delicious.



Must know more. Fried+pork=interested.

:eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 5, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> You're approaching this all wrong. You can GET the oral sex and the apartment cleaned - just work the attitude, you'll have a couple of applicants lined up in no time.



Oh, AnnMarie! I've got so much to learn.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 5, 2006)

I confess that I have rockin' good friends, and I'm usually good right back, but things in my life have been weird for months... so I have some catching up to do. 

As an example of my friends' rockiness - today, I got home, package waiting. I open it, and I've been sent this (see below) - and on the card? "Just because."



(Also, it looks even better in person, a bit more broken in. And it's a wristlet, hard to tell scale on here.) 

View attachment 40212_B4WT-1_d2.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 5, 2006)

Cute bag!


I confess I should have kept quiet...I knew what would happen if I didn't..and I was right *sigh*


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

I confess I am absolutely terrified of our match against Navy on saturday. They are the best team we play this season... and they scare me... they learn to fight war in water... WE'RE IN WATER!!!!! O god... this is not gonna be an easy game.


----------



## Jes (Oct 5, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess I am absolutely terrified of our match against Navy on saturday. They are the best team we play this season... and they scare me... they learn to fight war in water... WE'RE IN WATER!!!!! O god... this is not gonna be an easy game.


I'm picturing this like one giant, hot, wet t-shirt contest, yes? SAY YES.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes, but without t-shirts, AFAIK...


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm picturing this like one giant, hot, wet t-shirt contest, yes? SAY YES.



I'm cool with that ^_^. Distract them so we actually have a chance to score lol.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess I am absolutely terrified of our match against Navy on saturday. They are the best team we play this season... and they scare me... they learn to fight war in water... WE'RE IN WATER!!!!! O god... this is not gonna be an easy game.


Are they allowed to use ships?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Are they allowed to use ships?


 
Submarines?


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

No, they are just faster, stronger, and well... they scare me. These are men training to be soldiers, who fight in the water. Water Polo is like wrestling in the water, they have the advantage. That's why we need to use everything we have (including our fan base) to even stand a chance.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, if they are Seals, I'd worry, too...


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 5, 2006)

These are guys who were good enough to get into and not get kicked out of one of the toughest military acadimies on the planet... these are SEALS and then some... yea, gotta learn to hold my breath longer for this one lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, colour me scared...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

jamie said:


> I confess that the new Killers cd made me so happy as I was driving around and blaring it out the windows that I giggled with glee.



I really like their music too. I've been listening to them quite a lot lately! :bow:


----------



## rainyday (Oct 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> i cannot always entertain...do i make you laugh?


More often than not, yes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Must know more. Fried+pork=interested.
> 
> :eat2:




It's super simple:

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 pound ground pork
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup minced carrots
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1/2 cup thinly sliced Napa cabbage
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon soy sauce
30 lumpia wrappers (just thin little spring roll wraps)
2 cups vegetable oil for frying

1. Place a wok or large skillet over high heat, and pour in 1 tablespoon vegetable oil. Cook pork, stirring frequently, until no pink is showing. Remove pork from pan and set aside. Drain grease from pan, leaving a thin coating. Cook garlic and onion in the same pan for 2 minutes. Stir in the cooked pork, carrots, green onions, and cabbage. Season with pepper, salt, garlic powder, and soy sauce. Remove from heat, and set aside until cool enough to handle.

2. Place three heaping tablespoons of the filling diagonally near one corner of each wrapper, leaving a 1 1/2 inch space at both ends. Fold the side along the length of the filling over the filling, tuck in both ends, and roll neatly. Keep the roll tight as you assemble. Moisten the other side of the wrapper with water to seal the edge. Cover the rolls with plastic wrap to retain moisture.

3. Heat a heavy skillet over medium heat, add oil to 1/2 inch depth, and heat for 5 minutes. Slide 3 or 4 lumpia into the oil. Fry the rolls for 1 to 2 minutes, until all sides are golden brown. Drain on paper towels. Serve immediately.

They freeze great to fry later too!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 6, 2006)

I confess I'm a little disappointed. I made an appointment to get my genital piercing, and the dude's booked solid for two weeks. Grr. On the upside, he promised we'd have time to talk about tatts.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 6, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> genital piercing



First the shaving, and then this? Your ladybits are a lot tougher than mine, apparently!


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 6, 2006)

I confess I've got a crush on the UPS guy. 

The symptoms include an unusual amount of time spent getting dressed and made up for work, reacting like one of Pavlovs dogs every time the bell rings and awkward-blush-inducing, giggling conversations where I try to hold my dribbling lust in check. 

Today also included a tidalwave of panic and despair culminating in me storming round the Studio wailing 'We must have SOMETHING we can ship somewhere...?' in teary desperation that he might not call and then <gulp> I wouldn't see him until Monday.

I've been like this regularly since I was 13 - does it EVER wear off?

Tracey xx


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 6, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> First the shaving, and then this? Your ladybits are a lot tougher than mine, apparently!



Very! I shave them every other day! And the horizontal hood piercing will be a lot of fun for Ryan and me.  (Key thing, I'm double-jointed. Makes shaving easy. Ask Ry, I'm thorough.)

And BeaBea, no. No, it never wears off. I get that way with Ryan still, and we're IN a relationship.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 6, 2006)

IC that I saw _her_ car in the parking lot of Subway when I went to get lunch. I coulda sat there and waited for her, or I coulda left a note or something, but I don't think that I should have. I don't want to force on her the jagged little pill of heartache that she once gave me, since she's got troubles enough.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess that I have rockin' good friends, and I'm usually good right back, but things in my life have been weird for months... so I have some catching up to do.
> 
> As an example of my friends' rockiness - today, I got home, package waiting. I open it, and I've been sent this (see below) - and on the card? "Just because."
> 
> ...




Love the wristet -- very cute!


my confession: I love your avatar -- that kitty drumming her fingers just cracks me up


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 6, 2006)

nothing again last night or today..I don't know if I should be worried or pissed or both..lol

How does this manage to happen every damn time..I must have super human powers or something...CRAP


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 6, 2006)

I confess I hope the car gods smile down on me nicely for a while. I just got home from spending 2 hours cleaning my bug inside and out..she's all nice and sparkley and clean..

I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed...*no one hit me in the head mmkay*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 6, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Very! I shave them every other day! And the horizontal hood piercing will be a lot of fun for Ryan and me.  (Key thing, I'm double-jointed. Makes shaving easy. Ask Ry, I'm thorough.)
> 
> And BeaBea, no. No, it never wears off. I get that way with Ryan still, and we're IN a relationship.



I loooooove my piercing, its vertical tho.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2006)

I confess I had a moment of complete panic earlier. Couldn't find the remote, and the tv was stuck on wrestling! :blink:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 6, 2006)

i confess that i am having wayyyy too much fun with this new webcam thingiemajig.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I had a moment of complete panic earlier. Couldn't find the remote, and the tv was stuck on wrestling! :blink:


It wasn't wrestling, it was "sports entertainment". Damn you, Vince McMahon!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I confess I had a moment of complete panic earlier. Couldn't find the remote, and the tv was stuck on wrestling! :blink:



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AnnMarie again._

I hate when that happens.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2006)

ha, I confess that exact same thing happened when I tried to give YOU rep points


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> i cannot always entertain. what am i to you, a clown? do i make you laugh?



I confess this post made me cry.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I realize deep-fried anything stuffed with ground pork is bad for you, but it's just delicious.



You're approaching this all wrong. You can GET the oral sex and the apartment cleaned - just work the attitude, you'll have a couple of applicants lined up in no time.

(I confess my reply stolen verbatim from AnnMarie's reply to a different post which immediately followed TSL's - a tiresome old trick of mine but sometimes it's amusing.)


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> You're approaching this all wrong. You can GET the oral sex and the apartment cleaned - just work the attitude, you'll have a couple of applicants lined up in no time.
> 
> (I confess my reply stolen verbatim from AnnMarie's reply to a different post which immediately followed TSL's - a tiresome old trick of mine but sometimes it's amusing.)




THIEF!!!!

But I'm all for more discussion getting some good ... uhm, well, ya know.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

I confess that I don't know... :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

And I also confess that AM's avatar is trying to make me nervous...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 7, 2006)

I wish I had a way to take a screen shot..because I just saw this:

My *part* smells like Strawberry Shortcake..


LMFAO


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> THIEF!!!!
> 
> But I'm all for more discussion getting some good ... uhm, well, ya know.



Me too, especially since the problem with my ******** seems to have cleared up!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 7, 2006)

I confess that I left Dimensions...then logged in to use the Private Message feature and got sucked back into the conversations. :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I confess that I left Dimensions...then logged in to use the Private Message feature and got sucked back into the conversations. :doh:


HA HA..our evil plan worked  stay around this time..crap


----------



## Carrie (Oct 7, 2006)

I confess that I always like the song "Ripple" a lot when it starts, but then become very bored and impatient by about the middle. I think I'm just not a relaxed enough kind of person to appreciate the Dead.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2006)

Just over 30 mins now, on hold, with my cable company. I've been put on and off hold 4 times, had 4 sentences with 2 diferent people, and I'm waiting for my third. Plus, this was across 3 different cable companies. Adelphia, mine, has been purchased by Comcast - except some of them went to Time-Warner (so I've talked to almost all of them, just waiting for TW to pick up.)

Why am I calling you ask?

To find out why I don't have the Showtime FREEEEEEEE preview weekend, since it's on the Showtime site that it's available to all cable companies. I want to watch Dexter. 

So - this is probably the biggest waste of time I've had in ..... months, I'd hasten to guess.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2006)

42:13

"Time-Warner chose not to participate in the Showtime Free Preview weekend."

I didn't expect much more, but waiting that long - for that answer - was less than satisfying.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 7, 2006)

IC that I just freaked myself out because I'm a hypochondriac and thought I had some sort of tumor. Turns out, it's just a sore muscle that I pulled last night when I stretched in a really weird way to crack my back.

This was doubly freaky because not only did I think that I might have some sort of medical issue, I'm afraid of hospitals, and was spooked at the thought of having to be in one for a long period of time.

I also confess that I showered for the first time today about a half an hour ago (that's 9 p.m., by the way) for the sole purpose of going out to get bread and Gatorade. No wonder I failed at being a college student- I feel obligated to be dressed when I leave my residence.

Lastly, I confess that I misread "posts" as "pounds" for whatever reason. So when I saw that AnnMarie has like 4,333 of 'em, I'm like, "on the other end of these internets, there's some lonely guy with nothing better to do than... oh, wait. 'posts'. I'm a moron."


----------



## Carrie (Oct 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> 42:13
> 
> "Time-Warner chose not to participate in the Showtime Free Preview weekend."
> 
> I didn't expect much more, but waiting that long - for that answer - was less than satisfying.



Sigh. Looks like you'll have to pay for your after-hours softcore porn fix this weekend, punkin.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 7, 2006)

I hate my job. I hate the Pumpkin Festival. I hate having to drive around the Pumpkin Festival to get to my job, which I hate. I hate the drunks and the meth heads I'm expected to help, and I really hate that I have to do this for several more weeks. I hate having broken ribs and still being expected to stay overtime. I hate feeling tired. I hate thirds. I hate pumpkins, both the ones we sell and the ones associated with the festival. /rant


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 7, 2006)

iTunes 7.0 SUCKS ASS


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 7, 2006)

I confess that tonight's college-food dinner was so unfulfilling that I just ordered an entire pizza...just for me! :eat2: Can anyone say "Midnight snack and cold pizza breakfast" ? Yum!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 7, 2006)

I also confess that if any of you were here I'd gladly share it with you - but there's no way in heck I'm sharing it with these skinny biatches here in my dorm!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Sigh. Looks like you'll have to pay for your after-hours softcore porn fix this weekend, punkin.



Finally, someone who GETS it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 7, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> iTunes 7.0 SUCKS ASS



Have you checked for an update patch?? Usually there's already one for most programs that are being glitchy, especially something like iTunes... Apple puts out updates to it about once every month or so.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Have you checked for an update patch?? Usually there's already one for most programs that are being glitchy, especially something like iTunes... Apple puts out updates to it about once every month or so.


How do I go about doing that? lol


----------



## jamie (Oct 8, 2006)

I confess I am adding Corrine Bailey Rae to my girl-crush list. She is so pretty and has that amazing voice.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 8, 2006)

I confess that I am totally with Jamie on the new Killers album. LOVE IT.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 8, 2006)

IC that sometimes I worry that I won't find something so beautiful that it makes me weep, even though I know that sights like that exist right in front of me. But I never look during the day, and I only want to search in the late hours of the night, when the sinister dark enfolds everything...


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 8, 2006)

I confess that seeing my younger brother level another kid in football today was one of the greatest things I have ever seen, and also one of the things that made me most proud of him. All the fighting we did when we were younger is really paying off now ^_^


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> How do I go about doing that? lol




This is the download page: http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/

It says that on Windows you must also have Quiktime 7.1.3 (which says it's included, just make sure it's updated). 

Once you have it installed, which I believe you already do since you say it sucks... LOL - there should be an option in a drop menu to "check for updates" - if there are none yet, and you're having issues with it's performance (not things like organization or something that's working right, but just not what you like) then there will probably be a fix along before long. You can also report bugs regarding iTunes to Apple at: http://www.apple.com/feedback/itunesapp.html

Good luck!!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> HA HA..our evil plan worked  stay around this time..crap



Yeah, but I didn't leave because I was mad about something or at someone. I left because I knew I would be busy and didn't need another distraction!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yeah, but I didn't leave because I was mad about something or at someone. I left because I knew I would be busy and didn't need another distraction!


distractions are what keep us from going insane..remember that


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This is the download page: http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/
> 
> It says that on Windows you must also have Quiktime 7.1.3 (which says it's included, just make sure it's updated).
> 
> ...




Thank you! I'm going to give it a try! I downloaded it and lost like half of my songs..that's why it sucks..lol..here I go again!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok..I'm going to try my hand at making baked potato soup..I'll let you guys know how it turns out..if you don't hear from me for a few days..I've poisioned myself..LOL


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I'm cool with that ^_^. Distract them so we actually have a chance to score lol.


Hi. I'm not really interested in the score here, bub, though I would be interested in scoring. See the difference?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 9, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Yeah, but I didn't leave because I was mad about something or at someone. I left because I knew I would be busy and didn't need another distraction!



Speaking of busy... Guess who has to go through all her clothes and figure out what goes with the dress code for her new job, and what actually fits? And guess who doesn't get a day off until Wednesday? Me!!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 9, 2006)

jes said:


> Hi. I'm not really interested in the score here, bub, though I would be interested in scoring. See the difference?



...yes... I do need to word things better lol. Distraction so we have a chance to win the game? lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 9, 2006)

I confess I feel good about the world as long as I can relish in the Tigers kicking the Yankees' ass.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 9, 2006)

Something I used to _love _to do now bores me no end. Did I change? or is it something else? 

I try to get back into it, but it doesn't work for me now. That realization pains me. I don't miss doing it... but I miss loving it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jane (Oct 9, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Something I used to _love _to do now bores me no end. Did I change? or is it something else?
> 
> I try to get back into it, but it doesn't work for me now. That realization pains me. I don't miss doing it... but I miss loving it, if that makes any sense.


Oh, Sorry, Sam, but I have SO MANY good lines to put here...but I won't.

I'm sorry for your loss of loving something, but know you'll find something else.

(God, I hope it wasn't shoe shopping)


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 9, 2006)

I made my friend Megin join up .


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 9, 2006)

IC the recent rainstorm here in vegas, makes me wish I would do more book shopping. Anyone have a biography of Pat Brown handy?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 9, 2006)

Jane said:


> Oh, Sorry, Sam, but I have SO MANY good lines to put here...but I won't.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss of loving something, but know you'll find something else.
> 
> (God, I hope it wasn't shoe shopping)


Oh good glory no - don't even speak such blasphemy in jest!


----------



## Tina (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Megen! 

Sammie, it makes perfect sense: you miss that feeling of satisfaction. Drag.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 9, 2006)

I confess that sometimes, when a situation is causing me pain, my character flaws push me to make it hurt even more in the vain hope that somehow it will be cathartic and the hurt will stop. 

It doesn't work. I -know- it doesn't work. This knowledge doesn't stop me doing it.

Tracey xx


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 9, 2006)

I need to confess that I'm feeling very sassy today. I wish I had a harmless argument I could rozrussell my way out of. Or take on some little injustice. Or wear some sassy outfit I didn't think to put on this a.m.

Sassy, not full of the raging fires of a thousand suns. I've been out sick for the last two weeks+, so this is me coming back to life.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 9, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> I need to confess that I'm feeling very sassy today.



That is fantastic to hear. The world could use a bit more sass. Glad you're coming back to life!


----------



## elle camino (Oct 9, 2006)

you win my undying love for that fat lois avatar.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 9, 2006)

elle camino said:


> you win my undying love for that fat lois avatar.



Why thank you! It took me forever to find the right photo. So nice of you to notice!


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

I confess that someimes I am just *so* grade-three.

From Dimensions Forums: 

*My *parts* smells like... 
fatlane​*
Hee, hee.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 10, 2006)

That *does* make sense, SNY.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 10, 2006)

All my life, most of my emotional reactions have been the result of social training. As I was driving home this morning, in the wee hours, I realized what an inspirational place my town is to me. It's fed my soul and made me who I am creatively. It's beautiful in the untouched woodlands. However, the townspeople have all but shunned me. I've never fit in here. I've been an unprotected victim of violence here, but no matter what, this won't be my home for more than forty-five more days. And when I look deep inside my head, and scan around for that little man holding the cue card, telling me how I should feel about this, he's nowhere to be seen. This is the first seriously life-altering decision I've made that's entirely mine that I'm seriously following through, and while I'm happy about it, it's not a sort of happiness I can accurately describe. I feel swallowed by a giddy myopia and a lot of excitement about the future, and like I'm finally taking care of some other relationships in need of drastic care. These are emotionally exhausting days.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> you win my undying love for that fat lois avatar.


Seconded. Best episode, ever.

out.of.habit's (Butthead voice) cool.


----------



## Jane (Oct 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> All my life, most of my emotional reactions have been the result of social training. As I was driving home this morning, in the wee hours, I realized what an inspirational place my town is to me. It's fed my soul and made me who I am creatively. It's beautiful in the untouched woodlands. However, the townspeople have all but shunned me. I've never fit in here. I've been an unprotected victim of violence here, but no matter what, this won't be my home for more than forty-five more days. And when I look deep inside my head, and scan around for that little man holding the cue card, telling me how I should feel about this, he's nowhere to be seen. This is the first seriously life-altering decision I've made that's entirely mine that I'm seriously following through, and while I'm happy about it, it's not a sort of happiness I can accurately describe. I feel swallowed by a giddy myopia and a lot of excitement about the future, and like I'm finally taking care of some other relationships in need of drastic care. These are emotionally exhausting days.


Casey, I am always amazed, in thinking of the place from which I draw my breaths, to realize what a bunch of idiotic inbred hypocrites have chosen this to also be their touchstone. And it scares the hell out of me about myself.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Oct 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> All my life, most of my emotional reactions have been the result of social training. As I was driving home this morning, in the wee hours, I realized what an inspirational place my town is to me. It's fed my soul and made me who I am creatively. It's beautiful in the untouched woodlands. However, the townspeople have all but shunned me. I've never fit in here. I've been an unprotected victim of violence here, but no matter what, this won't be my home for more than forty-five more days. And when I look deep inside my head, and scan around for that little man holding the cue card, telling me how I should feel about this, he's nowhere to be seen. This is the first seriously life-altering decision I've made that's entirely mine that I'm seriously following through, and while I'm happy about it, it's not a sort of happiness I can accurately describe. I feel swallowed by a giddy myopia and a lot of excitement about the future, and like I'm finally taking care of some other relationships in need of drastic care. These are emotionally exhausting days.



Casey, Take what you want from this, how much it may or may not relate to your situation, but I thought this song might bring you some comfort. Even though you are moving toward something good, leaving something, someone, somewhere behind is never easy. I hope these words can help  

Hugs, Gena 


Movin On  Rascal Flatts

Ive dealt with my ghosts and Ive faced all my demons
Finally content with a past I regret
Ive found you find strength in your moments of weakness
For once Im at peace with myself
Ive been burdened with blame, trapped in the past for too long
Im movin on. 

Ive lived in this place, and I know all the faces
Each one is different but theyre always the same
They mean me no harm but its time that I face it
Theyll never allow me to change
But I never dreamed home would end up where I dont belong
Im movin on. 

Im movin on, at last I can see, life has been patiently waiting for me
And I know, theres no guarantees, but Im not alone
There comes a time in everyones life when all you can see are the years passing by 
And I have made up my mind that those days are gone. 

I sold what I could and packed what I couldnt
Stopped to fill up on my way out of town
Ive loved like I should but lived like I shouldnt
I had to lose everything to find out
Maybe forgiveness will find me somewhere down this road
Im movin on
Im movin on
Im movin on


----------



## rainyday (Oct 10, 2006)

I just walked out of the kitchen through the dining room and found a fortune cookie on the floor in my path. When I walked into the kitchen by the same route ten minutes before--no fortune cookie. Since I've never heard of fortune cookies spontaneously appearing, now I'm wondering where my cats have been hiding a fortune cookie and why they're packing it around.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I just walked out of the kitchen through the dining room and found a fortune cookie on the floor in my path. When I walked into the kitchen by the same route ten minutes before--no fortune cookie. Since I've never heard of fortune cookies spontaneously appearing, now I'm wondering where my cats have been hiding a fortune cookie and why they're packing it around.


aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
what's the fortune???!c'mon!


----------



## Carrie (Oct 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I just walked out of the kitchen through the dining room and found a fortune cookie on the floor in my path. When I walked into the kitchen by the same route ten minutes before--no fortune cookie. Since I've never heard of fortune cookies spontaneously appearing, now I'm wondering where my cats have been hiding a fortune cookie and why they're packing it around.



Didja crack it open and read it? 

_Confucious say give cats more tuna and cream! _ 
(surrounded by smudgy pawprints, of course)


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I just walked out of the kitchen through the dining room and found a fortune cookie on the floor in my path. When I walked into the kitchen by the same route ten minutes before--no fortune cookie. Since I've never heard of fortune cookies spontaneously appearing, now I'm wondering where my cats have been hiding a fortune cookie and why they're packing it around.



I think that you should read the fortune.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to post that part. It was dull:

_"You are a person of strong sense of duty"_ 

It really doesn't fit any of the cats.


ETA: I'd just cleaned their litter box and someone had done a very stinky turd. So maybe it was a thank you note.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 10, 2006)

Genarose54 said:


> Casey, Take what you want from this, how much it may or may not relate to your situation, but I thought this song might bring you some comfort. Even though you are moving toward something good, leaving something, someone, somewhere behind is never easy. I hope these words can help
> 
> Hugs, Gena
> 
> ...


I had to rep you..I love this song and I think it's a great fit for Casey's situation. Mine too somewhat. That's one of the greatest things about music..you can always find a song that fits your situation and can give you comfort.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm so fucking pissed right now I could spit nails..


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

*hides behind desk*
What's happened?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 10, 2006)

IC that enough is ENOUGH. I have HAD it with these motherfuckin' snakes on this motherfuckin' plane!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Sssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 10, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm so fucking pissed right now I could spit nails..



If you're spitting nails, maybe it's time to test your blood sugar.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

IC that I'm on the Dims board at 11:51 pm when I have a 9 am class in the morning, and I still have a paper to write. 

Oh, I also confess that I want to know where this Chat is that everyone's talking about on the boards. I see the "Flash Chat" link, but no one ever seems to be in there.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 10, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh, I also confess that I want to know where this Chat is that everyone's talking about on the boards. I see the "Flash Chat" link, but no one ever seems to be in there.



http://chat.dimensionsmagazine.com/cgi-bin/login?mode=st

But ignore that link until after you finish your paper.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2006)

rainyday said:


> http://chat.dimensionsmagazine.com/cgi-bin/login?mode=st
> 
> But ignore that link until after you finish your paper.


You're a mom, arentcha?  Or did my mother put you up to this?!  I confess I'm really happy to have that link - and really worried I may never do anything else once I go in there.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 11, 2006)

I confess I got the funniest fucking call from a friend of mine I was in rehab with years ago:

"You know what pisses me off? Wanna-rexics. 'Oooooh, I'm a slim high school girl who skips lunch sometimes, I have an eating disorder. You're just being judgemental.' It's like saying, 'How dare you tell me I'm not retarded! I practice everyday!'"


----------



## Mini (Oct 11, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I got the funniest fucking call from a friend of mine I was in rehab with years ago:
> 
> "You know what pisses me off? Wanna-rexics. 'Oooooh, I'm a slim high school girl who skips lunch sometimes, I have an eating disorder. You're just being judgemental.' It's like saying, 'How dare you tell me I'm not retarded! I practice everyday!'"



That's evil and funny. I like it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometimes I don't find anything particularly fun here. And then, there's the special times, when I do.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 11, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're a mom, arentcha?  Or did my mother put you up to this?!  I confess I'm really happy to have that link - and really worried I may never do anything else once I go in there.



Nope, just a veteran procrastinator trying to steer others down a better path.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 11, 2006)

My word of the week is "nincompoop". More nincompoopery to come. :bounce:


Oh...and I very much like very moist chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 11, 2006)

I confess I'm back to the non-smoking gonna eat anything that isn't an animal living or dead diet. I want to shove chocolate cake in my face, please.

JoyJoy's confession only made it worse.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I'm back to the non-smoking gonna eat anything that isn't an animal living or dead diet. I want to shove chocolate cake in my face, please.
> 
> JoyJoy's confession only made it worse.


 Which part? The nincompoopery or the delicious chocolate cake? 





Spank me. I'm a horrible, horrible friend.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 11, 2006)

When you're a II Diabetic you *CAN NOT *eat a bag of hershey's halloween candy, while you're skipping your medication for a week to test how your blood sugar levels are without the meds...

without waking abruptly one morning in a panic with two burning retinas, wondering if you had a mini stroke in the middle of the night... or if you're about to.

*TRUST ME.*


*No more (&%#(%# Halloween candy for me.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> When you're a II Diabetic you *CAN NOT *eat a bag of hershey's halloween candy, while you're skipping your medication for a week to test how your blood sugar levels are without the meds...
> 
> without waking abruptly one morning in a panic with two burning retinas, wondering if you had a mini stroke in the middle of the night... or if you're about to.
> 
> ...


This really doesn't seem a good idea to me...:doh: Sorry.


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 11, 2006)

Me either, Timber...

But Chocolate has that over-ride feature instilled in my brain, obviously... not my eyes.

It's (@%&@(%& nuts.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 11, 2006)

I confess to taking Tom to a sex shop (at his request) for his 18th birthday, chatting up the shop keeper to get him discount on his gay porn (see what a good friend i am!!!!) then just as he was paying i asked if the mags had wipeable pages to make him blush  

It just had to be done hehehehe


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2006)

i confess i really am thinking about calling merry maids to clean my place before my annual autumn open house get-together thingie. I mean, howmuch could that cost? Anyone else hire them (or another, similar, bonded service) and have advice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Me either, Timber...
> 
> But Chocolate has that over-ride feature instilled in my brain, obviously... not my eyes.
> 
> It's (@%&@(%& nuts.


I know what you mean. It's not easy for a chocoholic to be diabetic... *sigh*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 11, 2006)

> while you're skipping your medication for a week to test how your blood sugar levels are without the meds...


**smack* _smack_ smacka *smack* smack-smack*

STAY on prescribed meds!! The most important thing about it is keeping levels _in control_.

Eat the chocolate if you must. But *TAKE THE MEDICATION.
*
Don't you sass me, young lady. I will turn this car RIGHT around.

[/channeling-your-mother].


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 11, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Me either, Timber...
> 
> But Chocolate has that over-ride feature instilled in my brain, obviously... not my eyes.
> 
> It's (@%&@(%& nuts.



Yes, I know what you mean. It is not easy being a chocoholic, while you're not allowed to eat sugar. For me it is a kind of food allergic. But that sweet bitter chocolate taste is almost irresistable. I tried the one with that Maltitol sugar replacement, but that kept me going to the toilet every thirty minutes.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> i confess i really am thinking about calling merry maids to clean my place before my annual autumn open house get-together thingie. I mean, howmuch could that cost? Anyone else hire them (or another, similar, bonded service) and have advice?


I can't remember if this was Merry Maids or not, but my mom had someone cleaning once and she discovered they'd taken a pair of heels out of her closet. Used shoes--strange thing to steal. And my mom's not a big shoe spender so they wouldn't have been a designer brand or anything.

My best friend cleans houses for a living and I have her deep clean my place about every three months. I'd trust her with anything, but I don't think she makes house calls to Philly.


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I can't remember if this was Merry Maids or not, but my mom had someone cleaning once and she discovered they'd taken a pair of heels out of her closet. Used shoes--strange thing to steal. And my mom's not a big shoe spender so they wouldn't have been a designer brand or anything.
> 
> My best friend cleans houses for a living and I have her deep clean my place about every three months. I'd trust her with anything, but I don't think she makes house calls to Philly.


I'd be there for the cleaning...Do they work around your piles of crap or what?


----------



## BBWMoon (Oct 11, 2006)

The problem is... that although yesterday, I was pysically scared straight from Sugar, period.

I know this is a temporary feeling. Today, if you offered me chocolate, I'd probably give a big grin and munch away.

*I agree, Sam... Meds, it IS... :Chuckle: *

Thanks


----------



## Mini (Oct 11, 2006)

Just because it's called a "heavy duty, all-purpose cleaner" does NOT mean you can use it for tooth paste.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have a hotline to call.


----------



## Jane (Oct 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> Just because it's called a "heavy duty, all-purpose cleaner" does NOT mean you can use it for tooth paste.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I have a hotline to call.


Well, you CAN....but you just may not WANT to.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 11, 2006)

Jane said:


> Well, you CAN....but you just may not WANT to.



Depends also on what you tried to clean/whipe with it, just a minute ago...


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> Just because it's called a "heavy duty, all-purpose cleaner" does NOT mean you can use it for tooth paste.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I have a hotline to call.


haha.
Years ago, when my Oma first came to this country to visit us for vacation, she came out of the bathroom before bed, and remarked: hmmn. American toothpaste sure is stronger than dutch toothpaste.

My mother thought about that line a few minutes later and, knowing the 2 were very similar, thought: huh? So she went into the bathroom to see that Oma had brushed her teeth with my father's BrylCream!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 11, 2006)

On more than one sleepy morning I've either started to or actually have pumped liquid soap onto my toothbrush and started brushing. I am so not a morning person.



Jes said:


> I'd be there for the cleaning...Do they work around your piles of crap or what?


My friend does. Just tell them beforehand what you want them to clean and what to leave alone. It's a lot easier for them to clean though if they can, you know, actually see the floor and stuff.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> On more than one sleepy morning I've either started to or actually have pumped liquid soap onto my toothbrush and started brushing. I am so not a morning person.


Ha ha, I'm also sleep drunk in the morning. One day I had put toothpaste in my hair, in stead of wax. I found out, when my coleagues asked if I had been chalking the ceiling.

A friend I always commute with every morning never warns me. One morning I was wearing my shirt inside out and discoverd that when my colleague 
notified me. On our way home, my friend noticed: "Hey, you found out about your shirt."

me: "Of course, but why didn't you warn me this morning?" 

he: "Because I know you, and I wasn't really ready for a strip tease."


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

I confess that this post made me somewhat curious...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 11, 2006)

I confess I just ate a whole freaking jar of Tostitos Queso..

O.M.G..shoot me now..lol


----------



## saucywench (Oct 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> i confess i really am thinking about calling merry maids to clean my place before my annual autumn open house get-together thingie. I mean, howmuch could that cost? Anyone else hire them (or another, similar, bonded service) and have advice?


Jes, I hired a similar (just not that one) service once a couple of years ago. I got home from work and couldn't really tell they'd been there...very disappointing. They are very limited in what they can and cannot (or will not) do in the way of deep cleaning, unless they specify they will do it.

I would like to do the same thing (hire someone to clean) just to get a leg up on all of the projects I've had going on. I can feel all of my hard work up until now slipping away as I become too wiped out to keep up with the little stuff. It's really hard to find quality help, and that you can trust, for jobs like that.


----------



## Jane (Oct 11, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Jes, I hired a similar (just not that one) service once a couple of years ago. I got home from work and couldn't really tell they'd been there...very disappointing. They are very limited in what they can and cannot (or will not) do in the way of deep cleaning, unless they specify they will do it.
> 
> I would like to do the same thing (hire someone to clean) just to get a leg up on all of the projects I've had going on. I can feel all of my hard work up until now slipping away as I become too wiped out to keep up with the little stuff. It's really hard to find quality help, and that you can trust, for jobs like that.


I just need to throw a match in and walk away. But with my luck, the dust bunnies would march two by two out the door and come after me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that this post made me somewhat curious...



We'll see. We'll see.


So, My confess o' the day is that my cat and my new roommate's cat are finally being allowed to meet tonight after a week of my cat being shut in my room. Its been a hilarious half hour already of each of their questioning meows followed by the respective owners soft coos. 

Mango: Meow? (Meaning, who the hell is THAT?!?!)
AFG: What do you think lil lady, who is that? That's Chelsea!

Now, THAT's excitement


----------



## Jane (Oct 11, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> We'll see. We'll see.
> 
> 
> So, My confess o' the day is that my cat and my new roommate's cat are finally being allowed to meet tonight after a week of my cat being shut in my room. Its been a hilarious half hour already of each of their questioning meows followed by the respective owners soft coos.
> ...


I throw cats in a room together and leave. Never failed when I came back they're all loved up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

I confess that my mind dropped an "h" in this thread title...
*Ever see someone and know instantly that you hate them?*


----------



## gypsy (Oct 11, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that sometimes I worry that I won't find something so beautiful that it makes me weep, even though I know that sights like that exist right in front of me. But I never look during the day, and I only want to search in the late hours of the night, when the sinister dark enfolds everything...



Ummm. HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I'm right here silly  

And I'm sinister, too... *wicked grin*

You really have to hone that ability to impress me, dude.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 11, 2006)

I love Dee... I really do. But secretly, I think she is full of crap... Oh, Wait! I guess it's not that big of a secret. :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 11, 2006)

Jes, I am an ENORMOUS fan of purchasing domestic help. You do sometimes have to try a few agnecies to find a good one, but I have never written a check and not felt like it was worth every penny. I tip enormously and call the agency to let them know when I think it was a really good job.

No, they never quite clean the way/the things you would, but it's a great way to get up to a certain standard when, say, you're working 2-3 jobs. Housekeeping qualifies as about 3-4 jobs on any given day, if you ask me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that my mind dropped an "h" in this thread title...
> *Ever see someone and know instantly that you hate them?*



I wouldn't say hate... more like I would see someone and just know that they would take a hug from me just totally the wrong way.


----------



## Mini (Oct 12, 2006)

I confess that if you're going to call something "ironic," please know that irony is not synonymous with coincidence.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

I confess that I am missing a fellow member of the chocoholic association...


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> We'll see. We'll see.
> 
> 
> So, My confess o' the day is that my cat and my new roommate's cat are finally being allowed to meet tonight after a week of my cat being shut in my room. Its been a hilarious half hour already of each of their questioning meows followed by the respective owners soft coos.
> ...


have they been std tested? you don't want anyone catching anything.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> have they been std tested? you don't want anyone catching anything.



I'm pretty sure Mango is totally asexual, and would she stop eating or sleeping for doin' it, it would be with a boy cat. She's not much of a dyke, that one.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm pretty sure Mango is totally asexual, and would she stop eating or sleeping for doin' it, it would be with a boy cat. She's not much of a dyke, that one.


well, Feline HIV i mean. They get that asexually, don't they?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that if you're going to call something "ironic," please know that irony is not synonymous with coincidence.



Also, if you're a fucking _*English teacher *_trying to enlighten students on the subject of irony, at least know what the fuck you're talking about; and if you don't know, then don't get all pissed when someone who does know corrects you on it. There is no irony in _Death of a Salesman_- the whole thing is very predictable. So stop telling us that every single thing that happens in there (and in all the other stories we read, for that matter) is ironic.

I had to deal with this for a whole year. Most of what I learned in English that year was completely separate from what was taught in the uninformative and boring curriculum.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> well, Feline HIV i mean. They get that asexually, don't they?


I'm not sure! Mango's been tested, I'll have to inquire about the other cat's sexual and physical health.


----------



## This1Yankee (Oct 12, 2006)

Damn, single confessions...where do I start?!

I confess that...

1) I hate being single. Would much rather deal with the bull-ish in a relationship than the lonliness of not having a nightly phone call.

2) I stop eating when I am single (not a disorder, just forgetfulness)
3) I don't change my sheets nearly as often as I should
4) I talk to my mother every day out of boredom and lonliness
5) I color my hair WAAAY too much.
6) I have Mimosa's for breakfast, Martini's for dinner, and Bailey's for dessert.
7) I return to old vices
8) I don't shave my legs for months (or weeks, however long the dry spell lasts)
9) I become ridiculously cynical and sarcastic
10) I always feel like the third wheel with friends (or 5th)

Gr. Single-dom blows. :doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 12, 2006)

I confess today was my last time I'll be dining at a local restaurant here. Very sad; made lunch hard to finish.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that my mind dropped an "h" in this thread title...
> *Ever see someone and know instantly that you hate them?*


I hate when that happens.

Not the "h" dropping. The other.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 12, 2006)

My life hates me and I hate it. Just when I think I have things figured out and how things can and will work out..something else happens.

I'm exhausted..EXHAUSTED..so guess what life..I don't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 12, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm exhausted..EXHAUSTED..so guess what life..I don't give a fuck anymore.



Oh oh, that's not good. 

Calling all Dimensions people: Mistical really needs a group HUG now! Let's give her some extra hug energy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

You called, here it comes:

((((((((((Misty))))))))))


----------



## gypsy (Oct 12, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> I love Dee... I really do. But secretly, I think she is full of crap... Oh, Wait! I guess it's not that big of a secret. :wubu:



*thhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhpt*

Beeg Razberrah at yew, madamoiselle


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 13, 2006)

I just wrote a VERY hateful email to some asshole who was self-righteous enough to try and advertise his book on bullying on an ED support group:

Howard,

Thanks for advertising your product to a bunch of mentally ill, primarily young people. I am sure your book is the same "highly original" horseshit that comes out every three months from some Dr. Phil wannabe. Look, we have fucking eating disorders. Quit trying to peddle your shit here. Did you even get permission from the group mod? You're living proof that we can all grow older, but not all of us mature. Go fuck yourself, you greedy, self-righteous asshole.


----------



## Mini (Oct 13, 2006)

I confess that I should write a self-help book.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I should write a self-help book.



Telling people to shut the fuck up and get over their shit could probably sell ya a million copies.

Let me know if you need a ghostwriter or copy editor. I will charge you in "oral" favors.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 13, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I should write a self-help book.



It would beat the shit out of Howard's.


----------



## Mini (Oct 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Telling people to shut the fuck up and get over their shit could probably sell ya a million copies.
> 
> Let me know if you need a ghostwriter or copy editor. I will charge you in "oral" favors.



"Keeping Up With The Jonses by Murdering Them While They Sleep."

Best-seller?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 13, 2006)

I confess to liking green skinned women that wear pointy black hats. Call it a weakness.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

SWEET FANCY MOSES THE NEW ITUNES IS TAKING FORFUCKINGEVER TO SET UP. 
this does not bode well. 



also hey about the confessions thread: i'm renaming it the 'random thoughts' thread. because every board has to have one of those, and we just call ours something different and semi-adhere to an awkward format. libertas!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 13, 2006)

So I wore my new glasses to work today..sans lenses..yes..no lenses..to see how they would hold up with everything I do all day..from driving to teaching to being lazy. They worked really well and only a few people could tell they didn't have lenses.

I like them..hopefully by next Friday I'll have a full pair


----------



## elle camino (Oct 13, 2006)

hahaha misty i love your user title.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 13, 2006)

I confess that good sex is great - but sometimes, BAD sex is even better... Having had a shit run of luck lately I also confess that it be several weeks before this grin leaves my face 

Tracey xx


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 13, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hahaha misty i love your user title.


Thanks .....


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2006)

IC that I need to get "frak" and all forms of the word to replace "fuck" in my everyday vocabulary so that I can drop an F-bomb at work without getting in trouble.

Also, IC that I had a dream last night where I met Dominic Monaghan in a Home Depot, and some... weird stuff happened. It was _very _strange.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

I confess that I just went through drive-thru at Arby's (which is the one-and-only Arby's that just opened in a nearby city) and noticed how incredibly busy that place got earlier this evening. I guess that for a Friday people really wanted to try something different, including myself. So I waited for what seemed not very long at all even though there was quite a line of cars. It was a very cold and blustery evening and people must've been accidently dropping their change constantly. I noticed that that Arby's sidewalk by the drive-thru window had accumulated so much change that "one hungry individual" could probably count it all up and buy themself a meal even if they were broke to begin with. :shocked:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 14, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So I wore my new glasses to work today..sans lenses..yes..no lenses..



I confess, I wonder how Mistacal's new glasses look on her.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 14, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I confess, I wonder how Mistacal's new glasses look on her.


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12246

Here you go  This is me


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2006)

IC that if I were to publish a cookbook, it'd probably be titled to look like a self-help book. "Fuzzy's Guide to a Fatter Waistline"


----------



## wavetank (Oct 14, 2006)

that sometimes, I read all the posts looking solely for someone from Brooklyn.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 14, 2006)

I confess I love what Laura did to this picture. (See my avatar and profile pic.)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I love what Laura did to this picture. (See my avatar and profile pic.)



Thanks, TSL! You took the stunning photos. You're an inspiring, gorgeous "subject" and I appreciate you not being weirded out by my little artful homage to you..


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 14, 2006)

Noo, it's very cool! I love it! If I had artistic talent, I'd make something of you.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 14, 2006)

i just made 5 dozen of the most stunningly gorgeous cupcakes i've ever produced in my life. and that's coming from a girl who makes a couple dozen every month. 
i went to this store and got tons of little pressed-sugar things. skulls and unicorns and rocketships and ducks and ladies in bikinis and flowers and etc. plus they had little fondant molding kits so i got one of those and made little models of me and my friends. it was the most food-decorating fun i've had in my life.
and now people are going to eat them and they'll be gone. 

i took pictures, though. after the party i'll post a few.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 15, 2006)

I am building a fighting force of extraordinary magnitude.


----------



## Ericthonius (Oct 15, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I am building a fighting force of extraordinary magnitude.



I/C that I pray Jack's fighting force is forged in the traditions of our ancestors.





If there are any problems with either this post OR this cyclotron, call Dr. Eda Gronick at: 212-374-6700.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I love what Laura did to this picture. (See my avatar and profile pic.)



That's awesomely creative work that TFG did for your avatar! :bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 15, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I/C that I pray Jack's fighting force is forged in the traditions of our ancestors.



You have our gratitude.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 15, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i just made 5 dozen of the most stunningly gorgeous cupcakes i've ever produced in my life. and that's coming from a girl who makes a couple dozen every month.
> i went to this store and got tons of little pressed-sugar things. skulls and unicorns and rocketships and ducks and ladies in bikinis and flowers and etc. plus they had little fondant molding kits so i got one of those and made little models of me and my friends. it was the most food-decorating fun i've had in my life.
> and now people are going to eat them and they'll be gone.
> 
> i took pictures, though. after the party i'll post a few.



I can't wait to see pictures! I'm sure they were a smashing success at the party.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 15, 2006)

I confess the coolest thing happened. I had lost my digital camera in Florida about 2 years ago. A recent trip uncovered the camera sitting on a table in plain view at my former residence. I was astounded!

I took a test picture after just finding the USB cord while unpacking. It's totally clear. I love it when good things happen.

The only bad thing is I totally don't get why I can't figure out how to post a small version of the pic from Photobucket. Oh well!


----------



## Jane (Oct 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess the coolest thing happened. I had lost my digital camera in Florida about 2 years ago. A recent trip uncovered the camera sitting on a table in plain view at my former residence. I was astounded!
> 
> I took a test picture after just finding the USB cord while unpacking. It's totally clear. I love it when good things happen.
> 
> The only bad thing is I totally don't get why I can't figure out how to post a small version of the pic from Photobucket. Oh well!


You can resize on photobucket.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 15, 2006)

I confess I'm home sick tonight, and after taking a Phenergan, it's hell staying awake until my boss comes in to call in. I told her I wouldn't be in, but she's a ditz.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ~0~


 
...........


----------



## elle camino (Oct 15, 2006)

i'm sitting here sneezing like crazy, and some guy walking past my apartment outside must have heard me through the window because he yelled "BLESS YOU". which i find very sweet, if also a tiny bit unsettling. 
i mean if people walking by outside can hear me sneeze, they've definitely heard me do other things. 
eff.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 16, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i'm sitting here sneezing like crazy, and some guy walking past my apartment outside must have heard me through the window because he yelled "BLESS YOU". which i find very sweet, if also a tiny bit unsettling.
> i mean if people walking by outside can hear me sneeze, they've definitely heard me do other things.
> eff.




...and are likely jealous of someone's good fortune.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 16, 2006)

Fuck that lovesickness bullshit that I had going on a while ago- a better thing to get worked up over is a memory of something that you can never experience again.

And for me, there's really nothing that can do that like a beatuiful song. Something to remind me of the complete awe and amazement I felt when I first took a few steps into the world. I can only wish to experience it again, but I'm pretty sure that I never will, not in that same way.

Sure could use a stroll down memory lane, though. Maybe it's time I revisited some old friends (and enemies).


----------



## Mini (Oct 16, 2006)

I confess that my fucking back is fucking killing me, and yes, the profanity is warranted. IT FUCKING HURTS.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm tired of bland food. In the past twenty-four hours, I've feasted on saltines and hot chocolate and oatmeal. Enough is enough.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 16, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess I am absolutely terrified of our match against Navy on saturday. They are the best team we play this season... and they scare me... they learn to fight war in water... WE'RE IN WATER!!!!! ...



For those of you who remember and are interested, we lost 20-5. I ended up not even going becuase of being sick... glad I didn't, looks like it was a slaughter


----------



## Mini (Oct 16, 2006)

I confess that I think I slipped a disc in my back. Good times.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

i confess i am bored to tears.

 

someone come over and hang out. kthx.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm tired of bland food. In the past twenty-four hours, I've feasted on saltines and hot chocolate and oatmeal. Enough is enough.



*I have had it with this M*****-F****** oatmeal on these M*****-F****** saltines!*


----------



## Tina (Oct 17, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> For those of you who remember and are interested, we lost 20-5. I ended up not even going becuase of being sick... glad I didn't, looks like it was a slaughter



Wow, that sucks. Used to have a friend who played water polo and it takes a lot of dedication. Hope you feel better. 

Add me to the list of those with the creeping crud. Been sick and running a fever today.


----------



## ripley (Oct 17, 2006)

I confess I'm not even sure what a WLS Cheerleader even _is_.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I'm not even sure what a WLS Cheerleader even _is_.


I confess that this somehow sounds strange... WLS Cheerleader :blink:


----------



## ripley (Oct 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that this somehow sounds strange... WLS Cheerleader :blink:


We're confused, aren't we, Wolfie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

I'd call this some kind of overconfusion...
. .:huh: :blink:      :blink: :huh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 17, 2006)

Few things will make me miss out on a major rehearsal just a week before a performance. I'm skipping out on an operatic rehearsal tonight where I've been selected to two separate chamber groups, an honor I don't see come my way that often anymore. But my hair looks like crap. I had an appointment for Friday but the lady who does my hair had an opening tonight. So I'm blowing off the rehearsal to go get my hair done. :blush: I'm usually the dutiful type so I'm like a cat in a room full of rocking chairs thinking somebody I know is gonna see me and fill out a full page ad with pictures telling the whole world I lied about my whereabouts.  

But I just gotta get my hair done! :shocked:


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Few things will make me miss out on a major rehearsal just a week before a performance. I'm skipping out on an operatic rehearsal tonight where I've been selected to two separate chamber groups, an honor I don't see come my way that often anymore. But my hair looks like crap. I had an appointment for Friday but the lady who does my hair had an opening tonight. So I'm blowing off the rehearsal to go get my hair done. :blush: I'm usually the dutiful type so I'm like a cat in a room full of rocking chairs thinking somebody I know is gonna see me and fill out a full page ad with pictures telling the whole world I lied about my whereabouts.
> 
> But I just gotta get my hair done! :shocked:


that sounds like comedian monique's bit on hairdressers.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate know-it-alls and there are a few in some of the parts I frequent and it drives me insane.

ACK


----------



## rainyday (Oct 17, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I hate know-it-alls and there are a few in some of the parts I frequent and it drives me insane.
> 
> ACK



Old news. I already knew you felt that way.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Old news. I already knew you felt that way.


oh crap..how'd you know..lol

Have I been advertising it too well or something?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

i am addicted to these nature valley granola bars, the roasted almond ones. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> oh crap..how'd you know..lol
> 
> Have I been advertising it too well or something?


Yup.  :happy:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 18, 2006)

I confess I've lost that loving feeling. Oh, that loving feeling. Now it's gone, gone, gone!!!


----------



## ripley (Oct 18, 2006)

I confess that I had to bring the dogs in hats out of retirement.


----------



## Tina (Oct 18, 2006)

I was so pleased to see it, too, rip. They were missed.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 18, 2006)

I confess that the All American Rejects are one of the best stage shows I have seen in a long time. Also they are really chill guys, I love workin concerts ^_^


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 18, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I confess that the All American Rejects are one of the best stage shows I have seen in a long time. Also they are really chill guys, I love workin concerts ^_^


Oklahoma produces some good shit


----------



## Ericthonius (Oct 18, 2006)

I Confess, the ISP is cutting me free in a few hours and the movers will be here at eight AM. Time to take Becky apart and clean and crate her for the move. 

Later, Buckaroos...


(Damnit! Now I'm going to be humming, "_The Real Folk Blues_", from Cowboy Be-Bop all night. Shit!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

I confess I JUST realized that Jeremy Enigk, former front for Sunny Day Real Estate and then The Fire Theft released a full length solo albumn yesterday. I must get my hands on this record, and soon. It would be worth the overdraft charge methinks.

There are just a few people, and a few bands that can unravel me. And Sunny Day/Jeremy. You are it.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

haha, you found that out from MYSPACE, do not even try to lie. <3
cute(ish) story: when i was in 7th grade, (meaning the year _Diary_ came out), me and my friend vanessa looked jeremy enigk up in the phone book, called him, and he was nice enough to talk to us for like 20 minutes about stuff like what brand of socks he wore and what being on tour was like. 
it made our fucking _lives_. 
this was also around the same time that the two of us taped a flyer advertising our babysitting services to the gate at courtney love's house.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sunny Day Real Estate.



I confess this is the greatest album cover ever:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

song about an angel still kinda makes me weepy. 
also: SDRE was my first real concert ever. 
and so ends abby's little trip down memory lane.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

nosaj said:


> I confess this is the greatest album cover ever:


i'm gonna have to disagree with you there, muffin.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

My first real concert was Alanis Morissette, for my girlfriend at the time.

My first concert that I really wanted to go to was Weezer and Saves the Day on my birthday about six years ago.

EDIT: I stand corrected. *That* is the best album cover ever.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 19, 2006)

I've been an utter moron several times in the past 24 hours. On different occasions I have hurt myself and I'm sure that I've hurt others. (Although not physically, as far as I can tell.)


----------



## Mini (Oct 19, 2006)

"Lips of an Angel" by Hinder pisses me right the fuck off, and I think I'm the only one in the world who's offended by it.

Helpful hint, jackass: If you still have feelings for your ex, it means you're not committed to your current relationship and you should break it off until you get your shit straight. GAH.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> "Lips of an Angel" by Hinder pisses me right the fuck off, and I think I'm the only one in the world who's offended by it.
> 
> Helpful hint, jackass: If you still have feelings for your ex, it means you're not committed to your current relationship and you should break it off until you get your shit straight. GAH.



Thank God I'm not alone. Mini, you're my hero.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> haha, you found that out from MYSPACE, do not even try to lie. <3
> cute(ish) story: when i was in 7th grade, (meaning the year _Diary_ came out), me and my friend vanessa looked jeremy enigk up in the phone book, called him, and he was nice enough to talk to us for like 20 minutes about stuff like what brand of socks he wore and what being on tour was like.
> it made our fucking _lives_.
> this was also around the same time that the two of us taped a flyer advertising our babysitting services to the gate at courtney love's house.



OMG. Great stories.

No, I admit freely. His Myspace is totally featured right now. I wouldn't have known for awhile into one of my hipper friends let me know. THANK YOU MYSPACE.
SDRE was my first real, deep connection to music in a rough time trying to understand faith and my fucked up family and all sorts of shit. It was just there. Still to this day my favorite concerts, because it meant so much.

My favorite song is "Circles". I never listen to this shit cause my CDs are all scratched to pieces. (digital anyone?)


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

diary is in the old testament of emo, so you should be able to find several copies at any give time on soulseek. 
i end up having to re-download it again after every system crash, and it's never been hard to find.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> diary is in the old testament of emo, so you should be able to find several copies at any give time on soulseek.



i don't know about these fancy things you kids talk about (soulseek, i'll google it).

Yes. Diary. From start to finish. I want to grab a bunch of these Dashboard punks that think they are so "emo" and poke their eyes out. Then I will tie them down and loop Diary. They'll know what emo's about then.

Emo was about life, man. Not being depressed. About the range of human emotions. Good god don't get me started.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 19, 2006)

IC I took a vacation very very close to some of y'all but we were so busy that we hardly had time to ourselves.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I want to grab a bunch of these Dashboard punks that think they are so "emo" and poke their eyes out. Then I will tie them down and loop Diary. They'll know what emo's about then.
> 
> Emo was about life, man. Not being depressed. About the range of human emotions. Good god don't get me started.



Cry tonight. My hands around your hands.
I won't let you,
Die tonight.
My heart's in your hands.
I won't let you DIE.

note: madam camino, if you have the slightest clue as to what I'm referring to without googling, I may just move to Seattle.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

i know i know i know!!!


i confess i'm itching to go on a roadtrip.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

nosaj so help me god if you're talking shit about hearts that hate.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

Dear lord...I'm going to have to get a plane ticket.

My friend actually has Lars' acoustic version of Cry Tonight as a standalone. It's one of the coolest things I've ever heard.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

don't write checks your ass can't cash, mister. 

also in the interest of full disclosure: i only ever listened to mc lars because i saw his myspace a while ago and thought he was cute. 
so. deduct as many cool points as you see fit.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 19, 2006)

Whatever, you still knew who he was. That's worth at least two cool points out of a possible five.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> "Lips of an Angel" by Hinder pisses me right the fuck off, and I think I'm the only one in the world who's offended by it.
> 
> Helpful hint, jackass: If you still have feelings for your ex, it means you're not committed to your current relationship and you should break it off until you get your shit straight. GAH.


 No, you're not. Great sound, but the lyrics suck. I make my daughter change it when we're both in the car.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 19, 2006)

I confess that listening to Emmylou Harris sing this song brings me close to tears.

The Perfect Voice. :wubu:


----------



## Jane (Oct 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that listening to Emmylou Harris sing this song brings me close to tears.
> 
> The Perfect Voice. :wubu:


THANK YOU!!!

I see your Emmylou and raise you a Rita. This song pops up at the strangest times in my life. And I just got an email from one of my friends who looks so much like her.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 19, 2006)

I C that the dog kept scratching at the backdoor even after I fed and watered her. So I look out the glass at her and she had a big grin on her face but still was wimpering and whining at me. So what did I do?

I stepped outside and howled with her for a few minutes.

The pack was reaffirmed. Problem solved.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 20, 2006)

I confess that I am gonna slap the next person who comes into where I work (Eb Games) and asks to preorder a PS3


----------



## ripley (Oct 20, 2006)

I confess that Dims doesn't seem like the same place to me anymore.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2006)

:huh:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

i confess that for a person who's done her fair share of drugs, it's astounding how cough syrup never fails to make me loopy.


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

precisely.


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

Cheap high, eh?


----------



## elle camino (Oct 20, 2006)

it's what the kids are doing, tina! i just want to be cool.


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

Ack! It's true, isn't it? Dangerous stuff. But then so was the stuff we did in the '70's, although most of that was at least somewhat natural, and not huffing paint, tweaking, or taking insane amounts of cold meds.

I'm a lightweight now, too, I confess. Don't do the drugs I used to, and rarely even drink, so a tablespoon of cough syrup with codeine definitely gives me a heck of a buzz for a little while.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that Dims doesn't seem like the same place to me anymore.



I confess I almost posted the same thing earlier today. I am finding Dims a frustrating place lately. The fact that I'm even thinking this way makes me think it's time I take a little break, but like a moth to a flame, I'll be logging in when I get up in the morning and during my first break at work. This isn't a "goodbye cruel world (errr.. Dimensions)" message.. My fat ass isn't moving, but I do believe I need to start looking at it for more of what it is on a more basic level and realize what this site means to me is not the same as what it means to everyone else and obviously my views and the management's differ on some key issues. I think we need a place to be able to talk about the horrors of weight loss surgery and the pressures placed on us to consider it... on the other hand I believe we need to support and encourage those who decide this is something they must do for themselves. This is not the time to abandon our sisters and friends. If by not discouraging someone from having the surgery is seen as "cheerleading" then so be it. I understand Dimensions is not the place for this topic to be fully discussed and I accept it. I don't pay the bills and my $3 a month doesn't give me any right to ask for anything more than what I get from this site, which is honestly a whole, whole lot in spite of what I just said. 

I have to get up for work in two hours. wtf am I doing up posting on Dims now? Because I love this place so... :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone somewhere is going to strip to the song _Here It Goes Again_ by OK Go for me. I am currently seeking volunteers. I'm not too fussed about your gender, body type, or ability to dance. My need for this to happen far out weighs any preference I might have for any specific appearance/ability.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 20, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess that Dims doesn't seem like the same place to me anymore.


I mentioned that in Dan's goodbye thread. Dimensions comes and goes every 6 or 9 months something happens or somethings happen to make it feel quite different. Give it time, it'll roll over and things will be back to our weird normal again


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

I confess I want someone to dump all their knowledge of Drupal on me. After that, Photoshop.

Being a new website administrator sucks. Last time I did this shit it was SWEET to have a white page with a few headers and a picture or two all typed up in HTML.


----------



## Mini (Oct 20, 2006)

I confess that I find the term "baby-a-pault" to be quite funny.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 21, 2006)

I hate doubt. I hate that I let doubts come into play..because I just can't trust anything 100%.

Is it better to be trust little..or trust too much? I don't know anymore.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 21, 2006)

I confess that you're screwing with my head.

I'm at this psychology conference where people are presenting their research. A typical measure for a correct response is called a "hit." A "false alarm" is when a person responds that yes, something was there when it really wasn't. This is typically abbreviated as FA. So every time a powerpoint slide comes up with rates of FA responding, yes, my first thought is about fat admirers responding. This made for some much more interesting talks in my head than the speakers had anticipated. :huh:


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

The 180 of dysfunction is still dysfunction. Somewhere in-betwen is the spot, Misty.







IC I can't stop thinking about getting a puppy. I want one now.


----------



## ripley (Oct 21, 2006)

Beagles need a lot of training, generally, Tina-bikina. They like to run away!


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

What's that you say??? They like to run away? How do you know this? Say it ain't so, rip.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2006)

Puppies grow up. Make sure the puppy you're interested in, isn't one that will be too big for your dwelling. Unless you have lots of land anyway, of course.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Fuzzy, my son is 6', wears a size 17 boot and weighs somewhere around 400 lbs. His hands are so big I cannot find work gloves for him, and he can lift dumbbells that take his friends two arms to maneuver. If anyone knows about pups growing up it's me.


----------



## ripley (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> What's that you say??? They like to run away? How do you know this? Say it ain't so, rip.


My sister is dog nuts...she has researched all the breeds. My other sister has one, and it's always running away. They are a hunting breed (rabbits) and it is super hard not to get them to just take off when a scent hits them right. They ALWAYS have to be leashed when not in a secure area (which means un-dig-outable ).

Here is a site I found on a quick search: http://www.beagles-on-the-web.com/considering.html


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Fuzzy, my son is 6', wears a size 17 boot and weighs somewhere around 400 lbs. His hands are so big I cannot find work gloves for him, and he can lift dumbbells that take his friends two arms to maneuver. If anyone knows about pups growing up it's me.



:bow: I'm not worthy. :bow:


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you, ripley. I've sent the link to Big so we can discuss. It's still a bit early here, but good to research this stuff first, as I want to be responsible about what sort of dog we get. A lot will depend upon whether we are in a house or apartment, too.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> :bow: I'm not worthy. :bow:



Heh. Used to call him BamBam when he was a toddler. Still do, sometimes. As well as BigFoot. And one of the things I love about him is that he was never a bully. He tolerated a lot because he knew he was stronger than the other kids. He once even was punched full on in the balls by a younger kid and walked away. Limped away might be more accurate. But if someone his equal, or close to it, needed direction, he gave it to them and they never bothered him again. Dang, I'm gonna miss him when I move to Montreal.


----------



## ripley (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thank you, ripley. I've sent the link to Big so we can discuss. It's still a bit early here, but good to research this stuff first, as I want to be responsible about what sort of dog we get. A lot will depend upon whether we are in a house or apartment, too.


You're welcome, Tina bo bina. Any time you want to talk dog breeds I'm up for it, by the way.


----------



## Mini (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina, if you're still undecided about a breed, look into getting an Australian Shepherd. They're extremely smart, a good size for a house pet (40-50 pounds, generally), and they're friendly and affectionate as can be. I've got two and I love 'em to death.

At any rate, you can't go wrong with a puppy of any breed. Good luck.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 21, 2006)

Mini said:


> Tina, if you're still undecided about a breed, look into getting an Australian Shepherd. They're extremely smart, a good size for a house pet (40-50 pounds, generally), and they're friendly and affectionate as can be. I've got two and I love 'em to death.
> 
> At any rate, you can't go wrong with a puppy of any breed. Good luck.



The results when you hand-raise a half Pom, half Aussie Shep is hilarious, BTW. They turn out to be neurotic messes.


----------



## Mini (Oct 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> The results when you hand-raise a half Pom, half Aussie Shep is hilarious, BTW. They turn out to be neurotic messes.



Well, my pure-bred Aussies turned out to be retards, so don't feel too bad.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, those are great dogs. As cattle dogs, they often try to herd everyone -- have you experienced that with yours, Mini? 

Thank you muchly, rip. I have the feeling you and I will be having some dog talk in the future.


----------



## Mini (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, those are great dogs. As cattle dogs, they often try to herd everyone -- have you experienced that with yours, Mini?
> 
> Thank you muchly, rip. I have the feeling you and I will be having some dog talk in the future.



As a puppy, and before his back legs got dislocated, Brooker herded a soccer team. We found it a lot funnier than they did.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

I can imagine.  A friend had to put their dog in the basement whenever they had gatherings, because when the people wouldn't stay in a group, he'd nip gently at their heels. Somehow the guests didn't really like it much, either, after the first few times.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 21, 2006)

As long as we're talking dogs, here's what would really impress me:

1. Dog in a bikini (no thongs please)

2. Dog on a horse. Wearing a wig.

3. Dog in a nurse's uniform

4. Mardi Gras dog draped in beads

5. A dog that looks like Gloria Steinem

6. A dog that looks like Michael Jackson


Go out all ye and search the web. There might be some good old-fashioned misused rep in it for you. No photoshopping either.

[size=-2](For the record though, I dont really think dogs should be dressed.)[/size]


----------



## Jane (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> What's that you say??? They like to run away? How do you know this? Say it ain't so, rip.


Beagles are escape artists. Dig under, climb over...they will find a way. I even had one who would talk the other dog into digging out for her, then come turn him in so he wouldn't get hurt since he was blind.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so, so happy to FINALLY be downloading the second half of the Project Runway finale off iTunes!!!! I've been checking constantly for two days to see if it's available and trying to avoid any discussion of the program so as not to spoil the ending for myself. 

Thank God the wait is over. Now if my pc would just d/l a little faster...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

When it comes time to get your puppies, this website's a great place to find a dog (or cat) from a shelter or rescue group in your area: www.petfinder.com. You can search by breed.. it's sad and astounding really when you see how many unwanted homeless animals there are out there.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Of course I had to click on my own link (to Petfinder) and the very last thing I need in my life right now is a new dog... but this one is in my area and I so, so, so want it. 







How can anyone resist this little guy??


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Of course I had to click on my own link (to Petfinder) and the very last thing I need in my life right now is a new dog... but this one is in my area and I so, so, so want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute! :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 21, 2006)

I confess I took roses and chocolates from a CCR last night.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Bwah! Rainy, this post of yours is just one reason why I love you. :kiss2: 



Jane said:


> Beagles are escape artists. Dig under, climb over...they will find a way. I even had one who would talk the other dog into digging out for her, then come turn him in so he wouldn't get hurt since he was blind.



Ahhh, the sympathy ploy?! Heh. I'm hearing all kinds of things I never knew about beagles.

Laura, what an ADORABLE doggy.  Thanks for the link; just put it in my Aminals bookmarks. 

AFG, you know Creedence Clearwater Revival??


----------



## Jes (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> What's that you say??? They like to run away? How do you know this? Say it ain't so, rip.


my friend's parents' beagles (on cape cod) get out a lot. They are well fenced in, but they dig under! and they keep crossing the busy road and going to the sports bar across the street. Make sure you get the collars (not just the tags) with the embroidered name/phone no., and maybe the chip, too. And check the nearest sports bar for your missing dog.

The ower of the bar now just brings them over.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> AFG, you know Creedence Clearwater Revival??



I'm trying to decide what is worse, and it has left me very, very confused.


----------



## Jane (Oct 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I took roses and chocolates from a CCR last night.


HFC is sending you prezzies?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Jane said:


> HFC is sending you prezzies?



Wait, does HFC have a decent sized c***? That was part of the bundle too.

Oh, no I didn't.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

Seems like the world is upside for you, AFG...


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> my friend's parents' beagles (on cape cod) get out a lot. They are well fenced in, but they dig under! and they keep crossing the busy road and going to the sports bar across the street. Make sure you get the collars (not just the tags) with the embroidered name/phone no., and maybe the chip, too. And check the nearest sports bar for your missing dog.
> 
> The ower of the bar now just brings them over.



Good God, alcoholic, sports-addicted dogs???  We may have to rethink this whole beagle thing, Jes.

Confusion is good for the soul, AFG.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

i am bored beyond belief. i hate that.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 21, 2006)

A work college related the saga of how he was driving home recently & a badger ran out in front of him - needless to say, the badger got killed & he ended up with £900 worth of damage to his car.

His latest tale is one of bewilderment (hehehehe): He recieved a letter at his home address, apparently from the Royal Society of the Protection of Badgers Saying that they know of his crime (stating a non existant by-law protecting badgers on the road) & asking him to atone for his deeds by adopting a badger (with a link to a legit website). It was signed by A Bodger (Bodger & Badger being a UK kids tv programme lol)

He is still trying to work out WHO sent him it  LMAO It just HAD to be done


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 21, 2006)

ripley said:


> My sister is dog nuts...she has researched all the breeds. My other sister has one, and it's always running away. They are a hunting breed (rabbits) and it is super hard not to get them to just take off when a scent hits them right. They ALWAYS have to be leashed when not in a secure area (which means un-dig-outable ).
> 
> Here is a site I found on a quick search: http://www.beagles-on-the-web.com/considering.html




The folks across the street have a pair of bellering beagles. When ever they get loose, they come charging across the street making a bee-line for our dogs, barking like crazed chihuahuas. I guess they think our dogs are rabbits <shrug>. Trying to keep them separated is one of the times I re-injured my leg this summer.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

This is a big one. I downloaded Hilary Duff's new song "Play with Fire" off iTunes and I really like it.


----------



## ripley (Oct 21, 2006)

All this talk has got me jonesing for puppy breath big time.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 21, 2006)

I just watched _Friday the 13th _for the first time and I have to say, I was kinda disappointed.


----------



## Esme (Oct 21, 2006)

I confess that the Time Life Collection being advertised on tv right now sounds pretty good...

AND THAT'S JUST ALL KINDS OF WRONG! :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2006)

IC that I fully intended to cover and winterize my swamp cooler today. 

But it got so warm that I ended up running the damn thing anyway.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 22, 2006)

*Sigh.* My very first boyfriend came into the store tonight. There's nothing quite like still being able to unintentionally hurt your ex's feelings with your unbridled passions. Wrong thing to say, "Yes, Ryan's wonderful. This is really the first time I've been able to love someone completely with all of my heart's passion." He follows with, "Oh, well I guess I thought we really had something." WE WERE 15!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2006)

IC that I thought I saw a thread titled: "Project Runaway", and I thought we were supporting the Nine Line now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 22, 2006)

My dad died nine years ago this Tuesday. I can never remember the exact day he died, so about this time of year each year I start thinking about him, wondering, "Is this the day?" and get weepy.

It's amazing how such a strong negative force in your life so long ago, someone who made your life hell so much of the time can still be missed. I think I always remained hopeful we'd get things figured out and he'd be decent.. we'd all get along and be happy, etc.

I think I posted this same message last year!


----------



## nosaj (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess that I nearly cried when the Mets lost on Thursday.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess that I am REALLY EXCITED that I just posted my pictures yesterday and am NUMBER ONE today on ratingbbw.com on the SSBBW list!!!!! (look for CollegeCutie)

Someone mentioned that site in chat, so I thought, hey, wth - and now I'm number ONE! YAY!

/enddorkmode


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2006)

Laura, I can relate in many ways to your post. My father died much longer ago (when I was almost 9). It was on August 8th, and it's always been a somewhat odd time of year for me. This year I had just come back from rainy's house and a lovely time with her, Friday and Miss Vickie. So while I was aware of the day, there wasn't any real meloncholy like there sometimes is. 

I've long said that I wish I could have gotten to know my father better -- to know him in the way an adult child knows there parents. You mention disappointment in your father, and I sometimes think I might have been disappointed in mine, too, as he was not fat-friendly at all, and actually said to my mother that if she didn't lose her pregnancy weight, or if she got fat, he'd leave her. I don't know if he meant it or not, but it really hurt her feelings (I could tell, when she told me). So maybe he and I wouldn't have hit it off, ultimately.

Maybe the key is to be busy doing things you enjoy -- fun with the girls and whatnot. In any case, you're not alone, and I wish you well.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2006)

IC i've been up for 21 hours now and i'm not tired...this sucks.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

If you can tell us this after 42 hours, it really sucks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 23, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess that I am REALLY EXCITED that I just posted my pictures yesterday and am NUMBER ONE today on ratingbbw.com on the SSBBW list!!!!! (look for CollegeCutie)
> 
> Someone mentioned that site in chat, so I thought, hey, wth - and now I'm number ONE! YAY!
> 
> /enddorkmode


I don't want to be a buzz kill..but I don't want you to keep your hopes up..usually..you're number 1 for the first week and then you drift off into the rankings..because it goes by the ratio of times rated and the score..so once you get past 100 ratings..things seem to change.

But enjoy it while you can..I did


----------



## This1Yankee (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess that John Mayer is my vice. The songs are so sad, that in them I find some strange sort of "beauty". I listen to them and they are bad for me...damn John Mayer addiction.

BUT-- Being followed by Lindsey Lohans' "Rumors" is a good thing. Makes me want to shake my ass. HA!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess if they don't have me a new stocker by the first of Nov., I'm leaving my job without notice two weeks early.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess that self-medicating with Snood and cheese popcorn is working. I don't know for how long, but any port in a storm.


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2006)

What is Snood, AM?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess I've just cleaned out my inbox completely and I hope for some happy PMs to take up some space. 

/attentionwhoring :batting: :batting: :batting:


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> What is Snood, AM?



It's a little downloadable game where you shoot little heads at other little heads and knock them all off before they crush you. 

LOL, it's mindless, but requires just enough concentration to keep your mind off other things.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess that I'm exhausted after my birthday weekend and have no real drive to type lab reports.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess that I really don't feel like getting on the treadmill right now. It's always hard to walk when I have to do it after work (it's a lot easier on FriSaSu when I can do it right after I wake up). All I'm thinking about is a chicken sandwich from Chick-fil-a. I have to make myself get on that treadmill! Damn!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2006)

i confess i just had the worst day at work ever. someone let me come work for them. i work with a bunch of dolts!!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 23, 2006)

Happy belated birthday, Ashmamma


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 23, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Happy belated birthday, Ashmamma


Seconded!

Oh and I confess I'm so excited. I thought I was crap out of clothes that actually fit me at this size..but I remeber that I have a box of like 8 brand new jeans size 26/28 from Lb somewhere in my barn at home..I remember not being able to sell them at a garage sale and just packing them away to ebay later.


WOO HOO..so hopefully I don't have ot buy new pants!

HOT DOG


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes, happy belated, Ash. 

Thanks, AM, I'd heard the term before and didn't think you were talking about the Snood one wears on her head...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 23, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My dad died nine years ago this Tuesday. . . . It's amazing how such a strong negative force in your life so long ago, someone who made your life hell so much of the time can still be missed. I think I always remained hopeful we'd get things figured out and he'd be decent.. we'd all get along and be happy, etc.



I confess (I have a lot of other things to confess at some point, but I'll do this first) that this post has really stuck with me. I have one of those dads too...he was the biggest problem and barrier in my life, long after I left home, even now in some indirect ways, but I love him terribly. Love and parents work that way--it sucks. Can't outrun the desire to love a parent. It feels weird to be at peace about *that* idea, even though he's hasn't really changed (he's mellowed, not different). It's been helpful to realize it and let myself off the hook. I can't imagine life after he's gone, though...will be very hard. And not because he was such a great dad...

Anyhow, this is all by way of saying you have my sympathies, TFG. I'm sure sorry.

Liz


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks, ladies! I had so much fun and literally ate myself into a royal tizzy!

We went to Aria - just a really wonderful restaurant. If you're ever in Chicago, you must dine here!

www.ariachicago.com/


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess I had a very nice phone conversation this afternoon with a funny and intelligent person. It was a Good Thing (tm) when I haven't had a lot of those lately.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I had a very nice phone conversation this afternoon with a funny and intelligent person. It was a Good Thing (tm) when I haven't had a lot of those lately.


awww. i confess i'm jealous!! i haven't had one of those in ages!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 23, 2006)

I confess that I sometimes wish I had chosen a differend path. I sometimes wish I could just be totally indulgent - without consequences.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2006)

i confess that i love the pittsburgh steelers far too much.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 24, 2006)

I confess...



*apprehensive pause*



*ahem*



I confess...




...that I really like...





..._Fat Chicks._













*crickets*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 24, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> I sometimes wish I could just be totally indulgent - without consequences.[/SIZE][/FONT]



Do I ever understand that.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2006)

IC that... I'm watching _Evil Dead_- and you're not. And from this I get a small bit of saisfaction.


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 24, 2006)

I confess I am just like my father who I detest. I am scared to wind up as hated by my familyas he is . I don't know what's wrong with me and feel like I will die alone.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 24, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that... I'm watching _Evil Dead_- and you're not. And from this I get a small bit of saisfaction.



I confess that I have Evil Dead 2 in my livingroom... but you probably do too.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I confess I am just like my father who I detest. I am scared to wind up as hated by my familyas he is . I don't know what's wrong with me and feel like I will die alone.


 KuroBara, your statement makes me sad. I just wanted to let you know that the fact that you don't want to be like your father is a step in the right direction to being your own person. I also wanted to say that even though I am not physically with you, I would like you to know that I do care and I am sure there are many others here that care about you.  ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2006)

I confess that I LIKE animal prints, 3/4 sleeve tops (they're long sleeves for me), I don't have any body piercings or tatoos and I'm o.k. with that!


----------



## Mini (Oct 24, 2006)

I confess that I need help, and I can't get it.


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I confess I am just like my father who I detest. I am scared to wind up as hated by my familyas he is . I don't know what's wrong with me and feel like I will die alone.


cognitive therapy. for what it's worth.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 24, 2006)

I confess I'll be watching Shaun of the Dead and Army of Darkness on a continuous loop pretty much all weekend.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> I confess that I have Evil Dead 2 in my livingroom... but you probably do too.



Family room, actually, along with like a dozen other horror flicks that I plan on watching.

Basically my goal is to watch between now and Halloween as many horror movies as it takes for me to have a nervous breakdown. I think that if I have a breakdown, I win, but I'm not really too sure about that one.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> cognitive therapy. for what it's worth.


I cannot stress how much I agree with this statement, KuroBara. Jes is On The Money. (Per usual.)


----------



## Mini (Oct 24, 2006)

I confess that this is the greatest Halloween costume in the history of the universe. 

View attachment Greatest costume ever.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2006)

^^^
BWAAHHAHHAHAAA!!!!!!

and

i don't think i've ever been this cold in my life, and yes, the heat is on!!! stupid ohio.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 24, 2006)

SOOO I got this message tonight on yahoo from this 20 year old..told me he could teach me a thing or two..I said listen kid..I've been making love since before you got your first pimple..I don't want to hear it..lol

Damn I'm mean today


----------



## Friday (Oct 24, 2006)

IC that I'd rather have a cavity filled than have my teeth cleaned. My whole damn mouth is sore! Waaaaaa.


----------



## Tina (Oct 24, 2006)

Poor sweetie. I'm supposed to go in for a deep cleaning but have been avoiding it... Will have to do it soon. At least she is willing to numb me and give me pain meds, as I have a very sensitive mouth. Will yours do that for you, Fri?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2006)

IC that I wish _Dead Like Me_ had gone on for at least another season.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 24, 2006)

i confess that tonight is one of those nights i wish i had someone to sleep with...it's freezing!!!


----------



## Friday (Oct 25, 2006)

They told me a year ago that getting a Water Pik would help T, so I did. They didn't tell me 'til today that I had to take it out of the box. :doh: Honestly, it's just a regular cleaning, I'm just a big weenie about them. But I can and have slept through a root canal.  Doc said I was the only patient he'd ever had snore :blush: and that's just on novacaine. :happy:


----------



## Tina (Oct 25, 2006)

LMAO! Oh, the mental image of this is just cracking me up! You SNORED at the dentists?  I love it. :kiss2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2006)

IC that I should not be allowed within 20 feet of a mall. I just can't be trusted. I went into a shoe store to get Crocs to try at work and ended up trying on a pair of these:







I didn't even know they were Dr Martens, but they're black velvet and fit me like a glove, and I love them... so no Crocs for me, but a pair of luscious black boots instead. More fun, less practical. Oh well.


----------



## Friday (Oct 25, 2006)

Now you know why they won't give me happy gas.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 25, 2006)

I confess I have two papers due tomorrow, only one of which I've (barely) started, and I am about to have a nervous breakdown. 

I confess that during midterms and finals I hate myself for choosing the elite college where I would have to work my butt off every day and go without any sleep at all waaaaay too often just to get a B instead of the easy college where I could have slacked off and been valedictorian.

I confess I am highly confused by three men in my life vying for my attention (and all want different kinds).

I confess I wish I had never committed to the extra-curriculars I committed to this semester.

I confess it helps me destress a little to confess here.


----------



## Tina (Oct 25, 2006)

Friday said:


> Now you know why they won't give me happy gas.



Yeah, I guess so! 

Vick, those must look fabulous on you. And they'll look wonderful with your black velvet jeans. 

Hey, you two, in Montreal, there is an underground city which houses huge malls, offices, residences, everything. It's insane. Some more info. I look forward to living in Montreal, and to having visitors (one of the offices -- either mine or Big's -- will have an extra bed in it)!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 25, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> IC that I should not be allowed within 20 feet of a mall. I just can't be trusted. I went into a shoe store to get Crocs to try at work and ended up trying on a pair of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pic!

I miss my old Doc Martins.  
Of course, I had a guy pair. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 25, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> SOOO I got this message tonight on yahoo from this 20 year old..told me he could teach me a thing or two..I said listen kid..I've been making love since before you got your first pimple..I don't want to hear it..lol
> 
> Damn I'm mean today




That's funny! 

kick-ass confession.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that this is the greatest Halloween costume in the history of the universe.



What a great face to go along with that horrific costume. 

That pic brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, I guess so!
> 
> Vick, those must look fabulous on you. And they'll look wonderful with your black velvet jeans.



Yeah, I seem to be all about the black velvet this year. Oh and we picked Abby up an adorable pea coat and hat, so she's quite the fashion plate -- and will actually not freeze to death at the bus stop.



> Hey, you two, in Montreal, there is an underground city which houses huge malls, offices, residences, everything. It's insane. Some more info. I look forward to living in Montreal, and to having visitors (one of the offices -- either mine or Big's -- will have an extra bed in it)!



Oh hey, I'm so there! Can we only speak French, though? And eat baguettes? And brie? And other fattening french foods?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 25, 2006)

IC that I don't dress up for Halloween. I turn off the porch light, and go bowling.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 25, 2006)

It gets better. Just hang it out a little longer. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I have two papers due tomorrow, only one of which I've (barely) started, and I am about to have a nervous breakdown.
> 
> I confess that during midterms and finals I hate myself for choosing the elite college where I would have to work my butt off every day and go without any sleep at all waaaaay too often just to get a B instead of the easy college where I could have slacked off and been valedictorian.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Oct 25, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah, I seem to be all about the black velvet this year. Oh and we picked Abby up an adorable pea coat and hat, so she's quite the fashion plate -- and will actually not freeze to death at the bus stop.


That sounds adorable, Vick. I haven't had a pea coat for years; they're great. 


> Oh hey, I'm so there! Can we only speak French, though? And eat baguettes? And brie? And other fattening french foods?


They'll try to give you something called poutine. I only had it once and it was, eh, just okay. Big said it's made better elsewhere, that the place I tried it wasn't so great, so I'll give it another try at some point. It's cheese curds with gravy over french fries. Not artery-clogging at all.  They have this fabulous Thai place that we love, and so much good food it's amazing. 

They also have two Lush stores, and entire stores dedicated to cheese! [cue angelic chorus]


----------



## Friday (Oct 25, 2006)

Mais Oui, ma petite choux! There, you just used up all I remember from 3 years of French except 'Where's the bathroom?' and the dirty words.

Mmmmmm, cheese stores. :smitten: We have a nice little cheese store here but they are very expensive and at the wrong end of town.

I've heard a great deal about poutine and I love everything in it but I just don't know about combining the three.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 25, 2006)

I think I would love poutine sans gravy.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2006)

Friday said:


> IC that I'd rather have a cavity filled than have my teeth cleaned. My whole damn mouth is sore! Waaaaaa.


ok, i recently went for a cleaning, and they used the cavitron (like a maniacal water pic (tm)) on me. NO!!! I made the woman stop after about 5 teeth. She went to the hand tools and it was fine. Perhaps that's an option, if you had the cavitron?


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 25, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> KuroBara, your statement makes me sad. I just wanted to let you know that the fact that you don't want to be like your father is a step in the right direction to being your own person. I also wanted to say that even though I am not physically with you, I would like you to know that I do care and I am sure there are many others here that care about you.  ((((((HUGS))))))


(((((Punkin1024))))) Thank you so much. I'd just had *another* argument with my mom, and I realized I sounded just like him. I don't know what cognitive therapy is, but I will definately look into it. Thanks again.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> (((((Punkin1024))))) Thank you so much. I'd just had *another* argument with my mom, and I realized I sounded just like him. I don't know what cognitive therapy is, but I will definately look into it. Thanks again.


contact me if you have any Q. I'm always happy to explain what I know.


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I think I would love poutine sans gravy.



Heresy!

(Blah blah blah.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 25, 2006)

I cannot eat gravy. Sorry. It's fucking gross. 

Sausage and gravy and biscuits has appealed to me once or twice in my life, but that's a rarity.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 25, 2006)

I have an almost savant like fascination with maps. I'll pull up mapquest and put in locations I'll never visit in my life (Fredonia NY? sheyyyyeah right!). The odd thing though is that I still can't find my way from point a to point b.


----------



## Jane (Oct 25, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I have an almost savant like fascination with maps. I'll pull up mapquest and put in locations I'll never visit in my life (Fredonia NY? sheyyyyeah right!). The odd thing though is that I still can't find my way from point a to point b.


I was travelling with a highly intelligent friend. He has degrees in journalism and civil engineering and is a Mensa member. I asked him which way to turn based on the map I had. He had to turn the map around to face the way we were headed to know. I nearly ran off the road laughing.


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

I confess that I wish I had a theme song.


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> I was travelling with a highly intelligent friend. He has degrees in journalism and civil engineering and is a Mensa member. I asked him which way to turn based on the map I had. He had to turn the map around to face the way we were headed to know. I nearly ran off the road laughing.



I thought north was always "up," ie. the direction I was currently facing, until I was about 15. I still can't find anything unless given directions in rights and lefts.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I wish I had a theme song.


I suggest the theme from Shaft.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

I confess I've got the most painful cramped up neck and back and I'm tense everywhere. Fuck not having a bathtub big enough to soak in and fuck not having servants to cater to my every need and massage the tension out. _Bitches._


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I've got the most painful cramped up neck and back and I'm tense everywhere. Fuck not having a bathtub big enough to soak in and fuck not having servants to cater to my every need and massage the tension out. _Bitches._



I can sympathize with the first part. I haven't been able to fit in a bathtub since I was 13. Fucking long-ass fucking legs!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I thought north was always "up," ie. the direction I was currently facing, until I was about 15. I still can't find anything unless given directions in rights and lefts.


Yup! That's me to a "T". I have no sense of direction. I blame it on the fact that I'm left-handed and I've had so many ear infections in my life that they must have affected my directional abilities. :shocked:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I can sympathize with the first part. I haven't been able to fit in a bathtub since I was 13. Fucking long-ass fucking legs!


 
Let's be fucking belligerent about it then! Fuck!


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Let's be fucking belligerent about it then! Fuck!



I know I swear too much. Don't mock me.


----------



## Jane (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess I've got the most painful cramped up neck and back and I'm tense everywhere. Fuck not having a bathtub big enough to soak in and fuck not having servants to cater to my every need and massage the tension out. _Bitches._


One reason though I pine to have a place of my own, I stay in the home I currently share with a roommate.

Two person jacuzzi bathtub.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I know I swear too much. Don't mock me.



Honestly, I wasn't that time. I'm in pain and bitter, and I totally meant it about wanting to be belligerent.


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Honestly, I wasn't that time. I'm in pain and bitter, and I totally meant it about wanting to be belligerent.



And I have multiple personalities. You just met the polite one.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> One reason though I pine to have a place of my own, I stay in the home I currently share with a roommate.
> 
> Two person jacuzzi bathtub.



SHUT UP!  

That's my dream. For real. The only thing I really want.

To Mini: When do I get to meet the whorish one?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 25, 2006)

i confess i am so stoked...my store got audited today, and my portion of the audit is the only one that got a perfect score. I AM THE BEST!!!! eat that upper management, ya losers!!!!!!


----------



## amadthon (Oct 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> ok, i recently went for a cleaning, and they used the cavitron (like a maniacal water pic (tm)) on me. NO!!! I made the woman stop after about 5 teeth. She went to the hand tools and it was fine. Perhaps that's an option, if you had the cavitron?



I thought I was gonna drown when they used the cavitron on me....I opted for the medieval method!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't understand that when a man acts like a cocky mofo, I'm instantly turned on. It's like I react in exact opposition to my values. I just read a post by a man that I thought was such total bullshit but it totally got me going. 

*sigh*

I'll answer myself: "cognitive therapy".


----------



## elle camino (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't understand that when a man acts like a cocky mofo, I'm instantly turned on. It's like I react in exact opposition to my values.


i write this book every single fucking day, ladypants. 
i don't even try to reason with it anymore.


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't understand that when a man acts like a cocky mofo, I'm instantly turned on. It's like I react in exact opposition to my values. I just read a post by a man that I thought was such total bullshit but it totally got me going.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I'll answer myself: "cognitive therapy".



So THAT'S what I'm doing wrong.

Memo to self: Be more asshole.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> So THAT'S what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Memo to self: Be more asshole.



NO! DON'T! We're not trying to send the message that its ok! I want a nice guy/gal. Its just that.....well...other parts of me want bad ones. But I'm trying to work on it. 

Besides, you're asshole enough.*


*this is not a personal attack if i have a smiley, is it?  

Elle: I don't have the energy to analyze further.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 25, 2006)

I confess..that just once in my life..I would like to feel like I was enough.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> I can sympathize with the first part. I haven't been able to fit in a bathtub since I was 13. Fucking long-ass fucking legs!


oh, i can fit you into a bathtub, sonny.

and yeah, i've had a crick in my neck somethin' fierce, too. Cold air/wind on my neck as I sleep, i think


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 25, 2006)

I confess that I have more than one sexual fantasy involving the guys from T.A.P.S..


----------



## Jane (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> NO! DON'T! We're not trying to send the message that its ok! I want a nice guy/gal. Its just that.....well...other parts of me want bad ones. But I'm trying to work on it.
> 
> Besides, you're asshole enough.*
> 
> ...


I was called a troublemaker tonight and then told "trouble" isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Jane said:


> I was called a troublemaker tonight and then told "trouble" isn't necessarily a bad thing.



It's certainly not. I feel the urge to wink, wink, nudge, nudge.

Anyone else just get a PM from a totally new, totally anonymous board member?


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's certainly not. I feel the urge to wink, wink, nudge, nudge.
> 
> Anyone else just get a PM from a totally new, totally anonymous board member?



Let me guess, he either: 

A) Asked you to help him gain weight,

B) Asked if he could help YOU gain weight,

or C) wnted to no if i cud sho u my paynis?

So, spill the beans. What'd the mongoloid want?


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

I confess that one of my friends - we'll call him Bill - is trying to convince the owner of RaptureReady.com that another one of my friends - "Ted" - is the AntiChrist.

Worst part? He's doing a rather good job of it so far, based on the e-mails he's posted.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 25, 2006)

none of the above options.

just gave a messenger contact. a brand new yahoo account and a brand new dimensions account.

title: "love"

I know this is a troll. I know the end of this rainbow is gonna be "fat bitch" but its so hard. My curiosity. Life would be better if I wasn't so curious.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 25, 2006)

I confess my niece is a little weirdo. At 11 months old, she wanted to go through my dad's old magazines, handing them to me one by one, insisting I say thank you for each one. I got her a stuffed bat for Halloween, and within three seconds, she's in love and knows the word "bat." WEIRD kid.


----------



## Mini (Oct 25, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> none of the above options.
> 
> just gave a messenger contact. a brand new yahoo account and a brand new dimensions account.
> 
> ...



But I'm never wrong! I demand a recount!


----------



## mejix (Oct 25, 2006)

so i got off work today and am walking down the street and my mind is wandering and i start imagining how i would react if i ran into a girl i used to go knew from school a while back. i hadn't seen her in at least five years, hadn't even thought about her, didnt know if she was still around. i had an imaginary conversation with her and then my mind wandered to other thoughts. less than five minutes later, a couple of blocks farther south, as im crossing the street, i see a familiar somewhat different face, and of course that is her coming in the opposite direction!

there was that time i lived in boston. i was walking on some deserted street in cambridge at four in the morning with a musician friend of mine joking about a character we both met once, a long time ago on another part of town and which we had never seen again. out the darkness, walking in the opposite direction, this figure appears, of course the character we were talking about! he approaches us and says: "gentlemen" and proceeds past our astonished selves. 

not sure what my other superpowers are.











_bonus paranormal unrelated thoughts_: day before yesterday i dreamt that i was taking the SAT's again. for some reason the questions were being read to us but we couldn't hear. instead of marking the answers with pencil we would mark them with beads. last night i dreamt i was going to my college graduation. family drama ensued.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Anyone else just get a PM from a totally new, totally anonymous board member?



No! 

I curse thee cruel fates! Life is so unfair!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> No!
> 
> I curse thee cruel fates! Life is so unfair!



You can PM Ren Woman for a transcript of the IM conversation to that PM leads to. You can live vicariously through her!


----------



## Jane (Oct 26, 2006)

mejix said:


> so i got off work today and am walking down the street and my mind is wandering and i start imagining how i would react if i ran into a girl i used to go knew from school a while back. i hadn't seen her in at least five years, hadn't even thought about her, didnt know if she was still around. i had an imaginary conversation with her and then my mind wandered to other thoughts. less than five minutes later, a couple of blocks farther south, as im crossing the street, i see a familiar somewhat different face, and of course that is her coming in the opposite direction!
> 
> there was that time i lived in boston. i was walking on some deserted street in cambridge at four in the morning with a musician friend of mine joking about a character we both met once, a long time ago on another part of town and which we had never seen again. out the darkness, walking in the opposite direction, this figure appears, of course the character we were talking about! he approaches us and says: "gentlemen" and proceeds past our astonished selves.
> 
> ...


For me, this is Wonder Woman Week. i.e. I posted something about Wonder Woman, other Wonder Woman things appeared in five different places, and two friends referenced her.

I didn't realize mid to late October was Wonder Woman season.


----------



## mejix (Oct 26, 2006)

Jane said:


> For me, this is Wonder Woman Week. i.e. I posted something about Wonder Woman, other Wonder Woman things appeared in five different places, and two friends referenced her.
> 
> I didn't realize mid to late October was Wonder Woman season.



i think its a message. you should accept your superpowers. myself im more of a super villain. 





_bonus paranormal unrelated thought_: we are switching databases in our office. the question arose whether we would keep the people that have passed away in the database. our decision: "dead people stay with us."


----------



## Jane (Oct 26, 2006)

mejix said:


> i think its a message. you should accept your superpowers. myself im more of a super villain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Sixth Sense" every time you look at the computer.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 26, 2006)

I confess that this has been a very, very long week. And...it's not over.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

I confess that these boards are addictive and I can hardly wait till I've posted 100 times so I can change my member status quote!


----------



## Mini (Oct 26, 2006)

I confess that I wish I had some powerful mind-altering substances that would let me function normally for ONE FUCKING DAY.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 26, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I didn't even know they were Dr Martens, but they're black velvet and fit me like a glove, and I love them... so no Crocs for me, but a pair of luscious black boots instead. More fun, less practical. Oh well.



Those are going to look hot, hot, hot under your nursie uniform at work. Plus rubber soles for dodging the bodily fluids on the delivery rooom floor. 

(Just trying to help you convince yourself of their practicality in lieu of work shoes. I love the ribbon laces!)


----------



## rainyday (Oct 26, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that this is the greatest Halloween costume in the history of the universe.



I confess that even two days after Mini posted it, I still can't figure out what is being birthed from this chicken-child's chest.


----------



## Mini (Oct 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that even two days after Mini posted it, I still can't figure out what is being birthed from this chicken-child's chest.



It helps if you've seen Alien.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 26, 2006)

Ah, okay. Thank you. I've seen it but didn't even think of that.


----------



## Tina (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah, I knew what it was. But it also looked like something else. A very ugly something else...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

Actually, y'all, I took it as a statement of chicken mutations due to factory farming.

I'm serious, it's happened.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Ah, okay. Thank you. I've seen it but didn't even think of that.


Don't feel bad. It took me a day and a half to figure it out.


----------



## Tina (Oct 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Actually, y'all, I took it as a statement of chicken mutations due to factory farming.
> 
> I'm serious, it's happened.



Documentation?


----------



## rainyday (Oct 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yeah, I knew what it was. But it also looked like something else. A very ugly something else...


To me it looked like a latex sock puppet penis with teeth. Is that what you were thinking too? :happy:


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 26, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I have an almost savant like fascination with maps. I'll pull up mapquest and put in locations I'll never visit in my life (Fredonia NY? sheyyyyeah right!). The odd thing though is that I still can't find my way from point a to point b.



I'm that way with old illustrated city maps...the one that show the individual buildings, and have detailed illustrations of noteable buildings around the edges. I can sit and stare at them for hours.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 26, 2006)

i confess my ears are burning!!!

and im running out of ice cubes.


----------



## Friday (Oct 26, 2006)

I got the Alien part but totally missed that the baby was a chicken. :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

I confess I got the whole thing on the baby Halloween costume and I was totally grossed out!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2006)

IC that I'm really curious to know where near Abilene, Punkin1024 is...


----------



## Jane (Oct 26, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I'm really curious to know where near Abilene, Punkin1024 is...


ToGo? I know that's where I would be.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 26, 2006)

I thought it was a real chicken, not a baby.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, Abilene, Texas is supposedly one of the best cities in Texas! If ya'll would really like to come see me - I'm within 8 miles of Abilene - hehe!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 26, 2006)

IC that it might not have been a good idea to watch the first two _Hellraiser _movies just now, but hell, I couldn't resist seeing them. AMC's playing a whole shitload of horror movies.

Well, maybe it'll give me some interesting dreams, at least.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 26, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I confess that even two days after Mini posted it, I still can't figure out what is being birthed from this chicken-child's chest.



What baffles me is, exactly how did the parents of that chicken-child come up with putting it on a chicken costume? 

"Ha ha, yeah. Hey- I have a great idea. Let's take little Bobby over there, dress him up like a chicken, and make that Alien thing come out of his chest! Yeah! Ha ha ha! HONEY! WE'RE GONNA NEED SOME LATEX!"


----------



## supersoup (Oct 26, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that it might not have been a good idea to watch the first two _Hellraiser _movies just now, but hell, I couldn't resist seeing them. AMC's playing a whole shitload of horror movies.
> 
> Well, maybe it'll give me some interesting dreams, at least.


yes, i watched them as well...and that may be the reason im not sleepy yet.


i'm a big chicken.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Well, Abilene, Texas is supposedly one of the best cities in Texas! If ya'll would really like to come see me - I'm within 8 miles of Abilene - hehe!



Are we talking Buffalo Gap or Baird?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> yes, i watched them as well...and that may be the reason im not sleepy yet.
> 
> 
> i'm a big chicken.



Hurrah! Another person with similar masochistic tendencies as me.

And now the good old days of America's Funniest Home Videos- Bob Saget hosting.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

IC that I think I coming across as a stalker. Sorry. :doh: 

IC that I was raised in West Texas and its been years since I've set foot in the Permian Basin and viewed a 360 degree horizon.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Near Baird (can you guess now?) Oh, you are really talking West Texas when you say Permian Basin! I've lived in 
Texas nearly all my life, but I've never lived that far West, though I have kinfolk out in Odessa.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 27, 2006)

People say I am crazy. But I know better. It is not I who am crazy. It is I who am mad!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

i confess i can't stop watching these effing scary movies!!! what am i, nuts?? i'll never sleep...


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess i can't stop watching these effing scary movies!!! what am i, nuts?? i'll never sleep...



Puppet Master?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Puppet Master?


yes...you're standing outside my window aren't you??


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> yes...you're standing outside my window aren't you??



No...

(Please ignore the masked man out there)


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

IC that I do *NOT* watch any horror, or read any horror. My brain absorbs it, and the nightmares continue for days, and weeks. 

IC that I try to substitute with boobies.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> No...
> 
> (Please ignore the masked man out there)


no lie...that happened to me last halloween. effing neighbor that thinks he's funny....

if it is you, come in, we'll watch scary movies and i'll scream like a twit.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I do *NOT* watch any horror, or read any horror. My brain absorbs it, and the nightmares continue for days, and weeks.
> 
> IC that I try to substitute with boobies.



Wuss.

I welcome the nightmares. Gives me stuff to write about.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 27, 2006)

IC that after this week I can not wait to just get stupid tonite. BRING ON THE JAGER!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I do *NOT* watch any horror, or read any horror.



I've watched horror movies since I was little and I can say it's had absolutely no negative effect on me. All the voices in my head (at least the ones I am still on speaking terms with) pretty much agree with this.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:
 

> no lie...that happened to me last halloween. effing neighbor that thinks he's funny....
> 
> if it is you, come in, we'll watch scary movies and i'll scream like a twit.



A most tempting offer, and one that I would gladly take you up on if I was there. But I'm afraid I have some other homes to terrorize.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

ah well. as long as i'm on the list.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> ah well. as long as i'm on the list.



Call me ignorant, but... what list?

(Forgive me, it's 1 in the morning and I'm tired.)


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

the list of houses to be terrorized.

i'm bored and want some new friends. even if they terrorize me first.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> the list of houses to be terrorized.
> 
> i'm bored and want some new friends. even if they terrorize me first.



Oh, _that _list. Thought you mighta meant another one.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

any list is fine. i'm slightly OCD, so i know all about lists, i make lots of them.

either way, on with puppet master.


----------



## ripley (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I'll match you two up!

:wubu: :batting: :smitten:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

aaaahahahahahaaa!!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

IC that I'm headed to bed. And I'm probably gonna have some really freaky dreams, but I don't care.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 27, 2006)

Excellent point, Out of Habit.



Fuzzy said:


> IC that I think I coming across as a stalker. Sorry. :doh:


It's just the psycho-looking chipmunk in your avatar that lends that aura. Though, to tell the truth, rather than stalking he looks more like he's imagining boobies.


----------



## Tina (Oct 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> To me it looked like a latex sock puppet penis with teeth. Is that what you were thinking too? :happy:



Uh, yes. That's it exactly. A bloody latex penis with teeth and possibly two very strange little eyes, rather than being a cyclops...  I find the whole baby-fied 'cock with a cock' thing very disturbing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

Tina said:


> Uh, yes. That's it exactly. A bloody latex penis with teeth and possibly two very strange little eyes, rather than being a cyclops...  I find the whole baby-fied 'cock with a cock' thing very disturbing.



I'm trying to put the image out of my head. When i first saw it, I couldn't figure out what it was. I should've left it at that. 

*hands over eyes* La la la la la la la la la la...


----------



## Tina (Oct 27, 2006)

Glad I could help, Fuzzy. BTW, did you ever find your nuts?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

IC that the Lounge has made my vacation at home really, really fun!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I can't believe I Can't Believe It's Not Butter and the stuff I can't believe is not I Can't Believe It's Not Butter are not butter, and I believe that they both just might in fact be butter, but in cunning disguises, and in fact there's a lot more butter out there than we believe.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Well, I can't believe I Can't Believe It's Not Butter and the stuff I can't believe is not I Can't Believe It's Not Butter are not butter, and I believe that they both just might in fact be butter, but in cunning disguises, and in fact there's a lot more butter out there than we believe.



The butter is out there...


----------



## Jane (Oct 27, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Well, I can't believe I Can't Believe It's Not Butter and the stuff I can't believe is not I Can't Believe It's Not Butter are not butter, and I believe that they both just might in fact be butter, but in cunning disguises, and in fact there's a lot more butter out there than we believe.


It's all taken from Big Butter Jesus


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

IC that I found my nuts, but now I've lost my marbles.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I found my nuts, but now I've lost my marbles.



I've lost Ruth...


----------



## Mini (Oct 28, 2006)

I confess that I'd feel worse about falling asleep during my brother's convocation this afternoon if he hadn't done the exact same thing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

I confess that I am wondering where everyone is tonight. Seems it's just me and Swamptoad! :huh:


----------



## Mini (Oct 28, 2006)

I confess that certain men of this board make me cringe.


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I found my nuts, but now I've lost my marbles.



Maybe they are where your nuts were?


----------



## ripley (Oct 28, 2006)

I confess I am stupid, stupid, stupid, naive and foolish.


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2006)

Nope. I don't believe that for a second, rip. I'd be much more inclined to believe that someone out there is an deceptive, lying ass.


----------



## ripley (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks Tina. I hate feeling this way...hate it.


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2006)

We all do. But, you know, some people are really, really good at sales. That's all it is, really, except that with some, the payoff isn't monetary, from commission, but is emotional. I guess it fills some insecurity hole they have or something. 

When you're a trusting person who basically likes people in general, you want to believe that person who seems so great is really a good, honest person. Enough gettting screwed over and one steps back for a while first. And it can even sometimes be hard not to become cynical and jaded and not want to trust at all. Misanthropic feelings can set in... The whole thing can make us doubt ourselves and our judgement at our very core, that we were taken in. Heck, lies and deceit are the basis of how many divorces?

But even still, I like to trust, when it seems wise. I still get screwed from time to time, but I listen to my gut, and have decided that I like myself better when I am carefully trusting. The negativity that comes with mistrust doesn't sit well with my innards.

Still, it sucks to be sold a bill of goods, doesn't it?

For you:


----------



## ripley (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you, sweetie. 

I just wish I'd quit making the same mistakes.


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2006)

You're welcome. 

In this one book I read, the author said she kept dating the same guy over and over again -- he just had a different face each time. She ended up being attracted to guys who were totally wrong for her.

Dunno that this applies to you, but your remark reminded me of the author.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I am stupid, stupid, stupid, naive and foolish.


 
No you're not. You're trusting and you've put your faith in people who don't deserve it. I know exactly how you feel, Rip. It's a total mind-rape so you deserve to feel badly for a bit. Just don't turn your anger inwards. It'll make you sick. And don't lose trust in people. They're not all creepy.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I found my nuts, but now I've lost my marbles.


I confess that I know who took them. But I'm not telling.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> I confess I am stupid, stupid, stupid, naive and foolish.




But you're still SexyCute!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 28, 2006)

IC that I have heartburn or indigestion or something like that where it feels like every burp is a cloud of acid forcing its way up my throat. Because of this, I do *NOT* want to go to work tonight for seven hours. It's not that I can't function- I can- but it feels sooo miserable.


----------



## Jane (Oct 28, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I have heartburn or indigestion or something like that where it feels like every burp is a cloud of acid forcing its way up my throat. Because of this, I do *NOT* want to go to work tonight for seven hours. It's not that I can't function- I can- but it feels sooo miserable.


Rolaids, Tums...welcome to the world of adults.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 28, 2006)

Jane said:


> Rolaids, Tums...welcome to the world of adults.



Alka-Seltzer puts out the fire quick!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Alka-Seltzer puts out the fire quick!


Are you sure? If that would be true, the firefighters in the world would have a quite easy job...


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 28, 2006)

Jane said:


> Rolaids, Tums...welcome to the world of adults.



Maalox actually works better for me. I'm no virgin to this stuff.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 28, 2006)

pepcid complete chewables. they are amaaaazing, and the heartburn (for me anyways) disappears damn near instantly. plus they are a not so bad berry flavor.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 28, 2006)

i confess that i am NOT looking forward to painting my entire fucking body blue, tonight. i need like three extra hands. 
and you have no idea how fun that conversation was, in the makeup department of the costume store. 
"yeah so. it's me and two 115 pound girls, and we have to be completely blue. could you, disaffected teenage retail clerk, do some quick calculations and tell me how much paint we'll need?"
"...uh. well for them, or for you?"
hehe.


----------



## Mini (Oct 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i confess that i am NOT looking forward to painting my entire fucking body blue, tonight. i need like three extra hands.
> and you have no idea how fun that conversation was, in the makeup department of the costume store.
> "yeah so. it's me and two 115 pound girls, and we have to be completely blue. could you, disaffected teenage retail clerk, do some quick calculations and tell me how much paint we'll need?"
> "...uh. well for them, or for you?"
> hehe.



I confess that I am both curious and aroused.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 28, 2006)

it's a space theme party. we're going to be typical go-go bikini alien girls from every alien b movie circa 1966.
i have a bubble gun!


----------



## Jane (Oct 28, 2006)

supersoup said:


> pepcid complete chewables. they are amaaaazing, and the heartburn (for me anyways) disappears damn near instantly. plus they are a not so bad berry flavor.


I get the wintergreen flavor and it tastes like Valentine hearts.


----------



## Tina (Oct 28, 2006)

elle camino said:


> it's a space theme party. we're going to be typical go-go bikini alien girls from every alien b movie circa 1966.
> i have a bubble gun!



Elle, I think you're going to look adorable.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks girl. 
it's my bikini-in-public debut, and since i do everything assbackwards of course it's in october.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

I thought about quoting fatlane at this point... But I won't do...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 28, 2006)

i confess I always want to do something super fun for halloween, but when it gets down to the day (a halloween party tonight), I want nothing to do with it. It's 9:13pm and I haven't begun thinking about a costume....so....maybe I'll watch dvds tonight? ha ha.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 28, 2006)

I confess I do not do costumes, but if I did, it'd be a whorish _Alice in Wonderland_ thing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

I confess that hubby doesn't like Halloween, so I have to resort to watching my favorite Halloween movies when he's at work!  Also, if I ever get to wear a costume, I'd love to dress like a gypsy or a cat. Meow!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Oct 28, 2006)

I *ADORE *Hugh Laurie - and so far, first skit in, his appearance on SNL doesn't blow* 
*snickersnort for those of you also watching the show


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> it's a space theme party. we're going to be typical go-go bikini alien girls from every alien b movie circa 1966.
> i have a bubble gun!



Pictures of this will bring my life one step closer to completion.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

i confess i'm bored to tears. i think most everyone else in this town is out partying. boooooooo.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 29, 2006)

* I'm bored
* I'm frisky
* I'm restless
* I'm cranky
* I'm unsatisfied

Thank you.


----------



## biodieselman (Oct 29, 2006)

I embarrassed to admit that at one of our accounts, which is a high rise full of over paid lawyers with very well developed egos, I will strain to hold my flatulence right up until the moment before the elevator door opens & then dart out. But I always wonder if lawyers ever notice since they're already full of foul gas. I'm a guy, what can I say?


----------



## elle camino (Oct 29, 2006)

it was
a smashing success.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 29, 2006)

Some days, like today, are just too hard to face.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> it was
> a smashing success.



Awesome. I confess that some of us want to see pics.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

IC that _Rosemary's Baby_ was probably the creepiest movie that I've seen since I began my horrorfest.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

although he's terrified me since childhood, i WILL sit all the way through child's play today. toss off chucky.


----------



## Mini (Oct 29, 2006)

I confess that according to one possibly-drunk female I am, and I quote, "gorgeous."

I do so hope it wasn't the whiskey talking. I could use the boon.


----------



## Tina (Oct 29, 2006)

Blackjack, is this your first time seeing it? Didn't Anton La Vey, the founder of the first church of satan have a small role in it? Not sure. They don't list him in it in IMDB, but I believe I recognized him in it. Yes, it was a very creepy film, and one that I've seen multiple times and it still creeps me out.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

I confess that I'm bummed out because I only have 2 more days of vacation left!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> Blackjack, is this your first time seeing it? Didn't Anton La Vey, the founder of the first church of satan have a small role in it? Not sure. They don't list him in it in IMDB, but I believe I recognized him in it. Yes, it was a very creepy film, and one that I've seen multiple times and it still creeps me out.



I didn't see him in there at all.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 29, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> I embarrassed to admit that at one of our accounts, which is a high rise full of over paid lawyers with very well developed egos, I will strain to hold my flatulence right up until the moment before the elevator door opens & then dart out. But I always wonder if lawyers ever notice since they're already full of foul gas. I'm a guy, what can I say?


I want to make a joke here about methane ruining the environment, but I can't think of a good one.  


Elle, if you were painted head to toe, did you have to stand all night?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 29, 2006)

I confess that I'm happy that the Denver Broncos are beating the Indianapolis Colts. 

I also confess that I really hope they are still winning when the game ends.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

i confess i'm lonely. boo-hoo.

i also confess that the steelers losing again today broke my heart.


----------



## Mini (Oct 30, 2006)

I confess that I left a letter for my parents that reads disturbingly like a suicide note, especially given the day I just had. 

Should make for an interesting morning.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 30, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Elle, if you were painted head to toe, did you have to stand all night?


hardly!
the makup i used was pretty great (made by mehron), and it set perfectly with just a little translucent powder.
the application process was interesting, however.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> * I'm bored
> * I'm frisky
> * I'm restless
> * I'm cranky
> ...



Been there. Done that. It sucks.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 30, 2006)

I confess do not actually suffer from insanity. I enjoy every damn minute of it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 30, 2006)

I confess that it's a sign that my life is truly boring that I find humor in this: 







Look closely.....you might find the humor in it, as well.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 30, 2006)

Ahahahaha! It took me a minute, but I got it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess you ought to be american to get that joke... Though, perhaps it's just me... I can look at it as often and as long as I want... the joke keeps hidin'.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm assuming it's a place on the western side of the map. Took me a minute, but damn funny.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 30, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I guess you ought to be american to get that joke... Though, perhaps it's just me... I can look at it as often and as long as I want... the joke keeps hidin'.


 Nope...this could be appreciated by anyone, depending on your sense of humor. 

Let's just say the guy who designed this particular highway system must have been a real tool.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

:doh: Ouch! :doh:


----------



## elle camino (Oct 30, 2006)

aahahahaha at first as i was scrolling down i was like 'HEY WANG!' but i just chalked it up to a dirty mind and kept looking for the real joke. 
<3


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I confess it really sucks to put a staple through your finger.


While opening the chinese food you ordered for lunch.


Fuck you, Monday, we meet again.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 30, 2006)

Reese Witherspoon has split from her husband..I guess the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I feel sorry for her..for anyone that has to go thru a breakup.

Damn love..DAMN IT


----------



## saucywench (Oct 30, 2006)

Perhaps some more visual aids would help, Joy.

I think your image should be paired with perhaps a
View attachment blackhole_small.jpg

black hole or
View attachment 28b.jpg

the Bermuda Triangle 



I figured it out in about two seconds. Wonder what that says about me. Hmm.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Reese Witherspoon has split from her husband..I guess the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I feel sorry for her..for anyone that has to go thru a breakup.
> 
> Damn love..DAMN IT



Don't feel sorry for the outcome of a celebrity marriage- it's mostly for show anyways.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL. I think Saucy and Elle are seeing two different things. I see three things it could be.


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 30, 2006)

I whole-heartedly, and not without my share of insufferable internal grieving, do confess to, ocassionally, thinking anachronistically.

Is it really a bad thing to impose primogeniture on 9th century Carolingians, specifically, Charlemagne's grandsons (Charles the Bald, Louis the Bavarian, Lothar)? Sooooo obviously would have helped NOT have a 3 year civil war.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 30, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Been there. Done that. It sucks.



I'm thrilled to report that it passed. Amazing what a good night's sleep can do sometimes. It helped to confess, though! Was in a mood to tear phonebooks...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 30, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> I whole-heartedly, and not without my share of insufferable internal grieving, do confess to, ocassionally, thinking anachronistically.
> 
> Is it really a bad thing to impose primogeniture on 9th century Carolingians, specifically, Charlemagne's grandsons (Charles the Bald, Louis the Bavarian, Lothar)? Sooooo obviously would have helped NOT have a 3 year civil war.


Carolingians? Feh. The real action is in 16th century England. How often does the fate of a country hinge on whether your dead brother boinked your widowed-former-sister-in-law-now-your-wife? Not often, I daresay. "Screw the Pope, I'm starting my own church!"

Now THAT'S good history!

(I'm a BIG fan of anachronism!)


----------



## nosaj (Oct 30, 2006)

I see a place called "White Settlement" on the map and it makes me laugh. Apparently, I'm missing out.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 30, 2006)

My hovercraft is full of eels.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I confess that I came home from work with a list full of things to do for work and at 11:15 pm I've done about 5 minutes of it. 

Am I the only one in this pesky time warp???


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

I confess that I want to be totally selfish with my last day of vacation!


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 30, 2006)

I confess that I REALLY want to a thread called "The Hijack This Thread Thread" but I'm afraid I've started too many already, and it's too good an idea to fail.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> I confess that I REALLY want to a thread called "The Hijack This Thread Thread" but I'm afraid I've started too many already, and it's too good an idea to fail.



It's so cute when the newbs think they come up with new ideas.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 30, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> I confess that I REALLY want to a thread called "The Hijack This Thread Thread" but I'm afraid I've started too many already, and it's too good an idea to fail.



What, kind of like this?


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 30, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's so cute when the newbs think they come up with new ideas.



Firstly, "newb" is not a word I am particularlly familiar with. Apparently, I'm not alone.

http://dictionary.oed.com/cgi/entry/00323810?nearest_to=newb

The Oxford English Dictionary Online responded haughtily to my inquiry about said word, presenting me with the blistering sentiment "There are No Results". The fine, almost paragonal, dictionary, however, did make a few recommendations about possible replacements for this rogueish, rebellious word. It did present "newbie", which I quickly dismissed. The closest one that I found reasonable was "newberyite", the definition of which I will present with immediacy: 

"A hydrated orthorhombic magnesium acid phosphate, MgH(PO4)·3H2O, which occurs as colourless crystals." (OED.com)

A tenuous, yet still somehow inflictive, jibe indeed. I have never before been referred to as such, and I'm not sure whether I should be delighted or horrified. :blush:


----------



## Mini (Oct 30, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Firstly, "newb" is not a word I am particularlly familiar with. Apparently, I'm not alone.
> 
> http://dictionary.oed.com/cgi/entry/00323810?nearest_to=newb
> 
> ...



Please tell me you write professionally, or have some interest in pursuing a career in journalism. ANYTHING.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Ok, we're gonna fight. I've been on this board since May and I've never really fought before. Not in the sense of having an arch-nemesis. But all the big words, c'mon, are you serious? really? 

I'll show you "rogueish" the way I was taught as a "gifted and talented" child in a rural midwestern town: with the back of my hand!

NEWB!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> Please tell me you write professionally, or have some interest in pursuing a career in journalism. ANYTHING.



I would like to state that I am a working journalist in many senses and I'd get the snot kicked out of me for writing like that!


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> Please tell me you write professionally, or have some interest in pursuing a career in journalism. ANYTHING.



Funny you should mention that...I am actually in journalism school!

And the snot kicking would commence, as you say, activistfatgirl (afg). But really, are we writing for a publication in this place, at this time? Or are we writing to liberate the Internet, nay, the sphere of human communication, nay, the whole world? As Nietzsche wrote, "our treasure is where the beehives of our knowledge are!"

Must we resort to violent ends, such as when afg did say "I'll show you "rogueish" the way I was taught as a 'gifted and talented' child in a rural midwestern town: with the back of my hand!" (afg, "The Thread for...). Violence begets violence, and I am not a violent man. 

Alas, I fear I should have formed this post in the form of a confession, for it seems we have hijacked this thread with the sparring, the joust. Ah, the thrill of the joust!

[/bombast]


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 31, 2006)

Ooh, fight! But for whom to route? AFG's been around longer and has flirted outrageously with me. But ActionPif has used some fine vocabulary AND referenced Carolingian politics while using the word "anachronism," which is one of my favorite words. This is tough. 

Will someone calculate the odds? That will help my decision.


----------



## Mini (Oct 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I would like to state that I am a working journalist in many senses and I'd get the snot kicked out of me for writing like that!



The entire purpose of journalism is to entertain, and he entertains me. Therefore, he would be a good journalist.

And no, I don't care if I'm wrong. I'm right if I refuse to acknowledge a rebuttal.


----------



## Mini (Oct 31, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> Funny you should mention that...I am actually in journalism school!



Awesome.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Carolingians? Feh. The real action is in 16th century England. How often does the fate of a country hinge on whether your dead brother boinked your widowed-former-sister-in-law-now-your-wife? Not often, I daresay. "Screw the Pope, I'm starting my own church!"
> 
> Now THAT'S good history!
> 
> (I'm a BIG fan of anachronism!)



Please. 12th c. England. Eleanor of Aquitaine and Henry II. Eleanor, her first marriage (to pious, boring, priestly Louis VII of France who'd rather pray than GET IT AWN) annulled, Eleanor weds Henry II, a short, firecracker of a Count/Duke. She's 30, he's 19, and there is MUCH getting of it AWN.

Again, I'd just like to repeat: she's 30, he's 19, with a hot, passionate temper (I'm not saying violent, mind you, I'm just saying hatesex now and then was par for the course)

God, I LOVE history!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2006)

i confess that i just baked the most awesome cupcakes ever.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 31, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i confess that i just baked the most awesome cupcakes ever.


I confess that I learned from Ivy's myspace page that the Cupcake Group is an essential part of a balanced diet. I further confess that she gained a special place in my heart for that educational endeavor.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I would like to state that I am a working journalist in many senses and I'd get the snot kicked out of me for writing like that!



_"You must spread more snot around before repping activistfatgirl again."_

No offense to Cousin Pif, welcome! (I'm just not necessarily besmitteth of ye large wordeths in and of themselves, if tu begat my drift.)

I also confess that both AFG and Mini are excellent writers.


----------



## ripley (Oct 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> Please. 12th c. England. Eleanor of Aquitaine and Henry II. Eleanor, her first marriage (to pious, boring, priestly Louis VII of France who'd rather pray than GET IT AWN) annulled, Eleanor weds Henry II, a short, firecracker of a Count/Duke. She's 30, he's 19, and there is MUCH getting of it AWN.
> 
> Again, I'd just like to repeat: she's 30, he's 19, with a hot, passionate temper (I'm not saying violent, mind you, I'm just saying hatesex now and then was par for the course)
> 
> God, I LOVE history!


Katerine of Aragon. She goes to England to marry Prince Arthur, and after he dies swears that they didn't get it on, so it's annulled. Her dead husband's dad tries to get it on with her, but she holds out for Henry VIII, who after he's king does marry her, just to later divorce her and send her to a nunnery.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 31, 2006)

Me confess me use small words.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 31, 2006)

ripley said:


> Katerine of Aragon. She goes to England to marry Prince Arthur, and after he dies swears that they didn't get it on, so it's annulled. Her dead husband's dad tries to get it on with her, but she holds out for Henry VIII, who after he's king does marry her, just to later divorce her and send her to a nunnery.


I confess I win the Cool Time in History contest 'cause Ripley agrees with ME! HA! Take that, ActionPif and Jes!


----------



## ripley (Oct 31, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I win the Cool Time in History contest 'cause Ripley agrees with ME! HA! Take that, ActionPif and Jes!


I missed your post. :doh: 

Just call me a Ren copy-cat.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Me confess me use small words.


i somewhat second this.

while intelligent, i couldn't speak in that fashion on a regular basis even if i tried.


<--- dolt


----------



## Mini (Oct 31, 2006)

I confess that I absolutely love Damnation, AKA Opeth's "soft" record, but it contains a passage that simply baffles me. I can't make head nor tails of the lyrics, though that may be due to my not hearing them correctly.

Here, judge for yourself:

"Santa's waving the good-bye/Slow response erection returns/There is deep prejudice in me/Outshines the weasel inside/Even dreams are riddled with pain/And projected out to the rye"

Maybe there's been something lost in translation.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> I confess that I absolutely love Damnation, AKA Opeth's "soft" record, but it contains a passage that simply baffles me. I can't make head nor tails of the lyrics, though that may be due to my not hearing them correctly.
> 
> Here, judge for yourself:
> 
> ...


I confess I shouldn't be doing Google searches for somebody who is perfectly capable of doing his own searches!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> Here, judge for yourself:
> 
> "Santa's waving the good-bye/Slow response erection returns/There is deep prejudice in me/Outshines the weasel inside/Even dreams are riddled with pain/And projected out to the rye"
> 
> Maybe there's been something lost in translation.



Makes sense to me. Santa is leaving, which turns them on (however slowly.) His deep prejudice is even worse than his inner weasel, and gives off a blinding light. And the pain-riddled dreams (in this case, painfully bad movies) are being projected, '60s-happening-like, onto waving fields of rye. :bow:


----------



## Mini (Oct 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Makes sense to me. Santa is leaving, which turns them on (however slowly.) His deep prejudice is even worse than his inner weasel, and gives off a blinding light. And the pain-riddled dreams (in this case, painful movies) are being projected, '60s-happening-like, onto waving fields of rye. :bow:



Yes. It makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 31, 2006)

Damn, Renaissance, you beat me to it! (I'm a slow writer.) I usually like mis-heard lyrics better than the real ones tho.


----------



## Mini (Oct 31, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I shouldn't be doing Google searches for somebody who is perfectly capable of doing his own searches!



Want to know what's really bad? I've read the lyrics quite a few times and I still can't remember 'em.

In fact, I don't know the lyrics to just about every song I like. I still think Tiny Dancer is a love song involving Tony Danza.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Damn, Renaissance, you beat me to it! (I'm a slow writer.) I usually like mis-heard lyrics better than the real ones tho.


As do I, hence my edit to my earlier post.

I confess that for a long time I thought the lyrics to the Foo Fighters' Monkey Wrench went "Don't want to be your honkey bitch."


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 31, 2006)

I confess that arrogance is only semi-attractive..someone needs to bring it down a notch or two.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

I confess that I'm not sure if the upside's down or the downside up...
Seems like I'm not the only one that is undergoing subtle changes...

A howlin' happy helloween, y'all!


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess I win the Cool Time in History contest 'cause Ripley agrees with ME! HA! Take that, ActionPif and Jes!


You wouldn't know cool if it bit you in the ass.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 31, 2006)

I confess that I'm working on three hours of sleep because after watching the remake of "Dawn of the Dead" last night, I was plagued for hours by zombie-based wonderings. Why didn't the zombies want to eat the dog? How did they get to the island? Why could the zombies run and move so quickly when in all other zombie movies I've seen the only GOOD thing about zombies is how slowly and lurchingly they move? Why didn't the zombies eat each other, and what did they plan to do once they'd completely run out of people to eat? DO zombies even plan? Sleep-deprived minds want to know. 

Anyway. It was a pretty awesome movie (and yes, I know I need to see the original).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> The entire purpose of journalism is to entertain, and he entertains me. Therefore, he would be a good journalist.
> 
> And no, I don't care if I'm wrong. I'm right if I refuse to acknowledge a rebuttal.



You're not accepting rebuttals my big, fat ass. You people are gonna make me go white trash, I'm serious. STFU!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Why didn't the zombies want to eat the dog?



They knew that human flesh was nearby, and for whatever reason prefer that to any other form of food.



> How did they get to the island?



Another person with a boat could have been afflicted or whatever and drifted there, contaminating the island. Just a theory.



> Why could the zombies run and move so quickly when in all other zombie movies I've seen the only GOOD thing about zombies is how slowly and lurchingly they move?



A fast zombie is far more frightening than the shambing one.



> Why didn't the zombies eat each other, and what did they plan to do once they'd completely run out of people to eat?



Living flesh is better than dead flesh (or undead flesh, for that matter.) Once they run out of food, they die. There is no planning, really.



> DO zombies even plan?



Not until Bubs, in _Day of the Dead_.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 31, 2006)

I confess I'm cold, grouchy and it's way too early for a night owl to have to be up.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, and IC that if you're gonna have a fight with big words, stop hijacking this thread and get your own for Chrissakes.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> They knew that human flesh was nearby, and for whatever reason prefer that to any other form of food.
> 
> Another person with a boat could have been afflicted or whatever and drifted there, contaminating the island. Just a theory.
> 
> ...



Know what the best part of this was? I knew without a doubt, without a single doubt, that YOU would be the person to respond to my zombie questions. Thanks for the smile, K.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 31, 2006)

Everyone dressing in costume is so weird!

Anyone got a smoke for my vagina?


----------



## Jes (Oct 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> You're not accepting rebuttals my big, fat ass. You people are gonna make me go white trash, I'm serious. STFU!!!!


don't use my avatar, crazy. I don't like it!


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 31, 2006)

I hate the college students in my neighborhood. Most are overindulged, close minded idiots who are lucky to go to school on mommy's/daddy's dime. This really rude, hidieous, overly tan girl was saying things about me as I walked by her (snickering and the like). I called her a tanorexic bitch! I still feel a bit guilty sinking to that level.


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 31, 2006)

I confess that I am a unique and beautiful snowflake! 

We're all unique and beautiful snowflakes!


----------



## Mini (Oct 31, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> You're not accepting rebuttals my big, fat ass. You people are gonna make me go white trash, I'm serious. STFU!!!!



I refuse to acknowledge this. 

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Jane (Oct 31, 2006)

ActionPif said:


> I confess that I am a unique and beautiful snowflake!
> 
> We're all unique and beautiful snowflakes!


Okay, marijuana should be taken in small doses. Step away from the bong.

BOGART!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> don't use my avatar, crazy. I don't like it!



sorry, lady. my run as you has been cut short. <3


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2006)

IC that some things just shouldn't be watched before a long shift, two hours of which will be spent alone.


----------



## Mini (Oct 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that some things just shouldn't be watched before a long shift, two hours of which will be spent alone.



The Shining?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> IC that some things just shouldn't be watched before a long shift, two hours of which will be spent alone.



Yeah, Full House always creeped me out too. That and The View. If the unholy mix of Rosie and Barbara Walters doesn't give you nightmares, I don't know what will.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2006)

Mini said:


> The Shining?



Well, that's one of those things.

But I was talking about like, depressing stuff.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 31, 2006)

I confess that I've listened to Tom Petty's "Wildflowers" at least ten times today. 

Me, excess? Nah.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

You gotta say yes to another excess...


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 31, 2006)

I confess I like the smell of skunks.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2006)

i confess i'm way sad that we have no trick or treaters. poo.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 31, 2006)

What a beautiful face 
I have found in this place
That is circling all round the sun
What a beautiful dream
That could flash on the screen
In a blink of an eye and be gone from me
Soft and sweet
Let me hold it close and keep it here with me

And one day we will die
And our ashes will fly from the aeroplane over the sea
But for now we are young
Let us lay in the sun 
And count every beautiful thing we can see
Love to be 
In the arms of all I'm keeping here with me

Anna's ghost all around 
Hear her voice as it's rolling and ringing through me
Soft and sweet
How the notes all bend and reach above the trees 

Now how I remember you 
How I would push my fingers through
Your mouth to make those muscles move
That made your voice so smooth and sweet
And now we keep where we don't know
All secrets sleep in winter clothes
With one you loved so long ago
Now you don't even know his name 

What a beautiful face
I have found in this place 
That is circling all round the sun
And when we meet on a cloud
I'll be laughing out loud
I'll be laughing with everyone I see
Can't believe how strange it is to be anything at all

<3


----------



## Esme (Oct 31, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Makes sense to me. Santa is leaving, which turns them on (however slowly.) His deep prejudice is even worse than his inner weasel, and gives off a blinding light. And the pain-riddled dreams (in this case, painfully bad movies) are being projected, '60s-happening-like, onto waving fields of rye. :bow:



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Santaclear again.


----------



## nosaj (Oct 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> <3



I confess that In the Aeroplane Over the Sea is my favorite song ever.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 31, 2006)

same here, gumdrop.
followed closely at the moment by:

I hope that our few remaining friends
give up on trying to save us.
I hope we come up with a fail-safe plot
to piss off the dumb few that forgave us.
I hope the fences we mended fall down beneath their own weight.
And I hope we hang on past the last exit;
I hope its already too late.
And I hope the junkyard a few blocks from here
someday burns down;
and I hope the rising black smoke carries me far away,
and i never come back to this town again.

in my life,
i hope i lie,
and tell everyone you were a good wife.
and i hope you die
i hope we both die

I hope I cut myself shaving tomorrow;
I hope it bleeds all day long.
Our friends say its darkest before the sun rises,
we're pretty sure they're all wrong.
I hope it stays dark forever.
I hope the worst isn't over.
I hope you blink before I do.
I hope I never get sober.
And I hope when you think of me years down the line,
you can't find one good thing to say.
And i'd hope that if I'd found the strength to walk out,
you'd stay the hell out of my way.

i am drowning.
there is no sign of land.
you are coming down with me,
hand in unloveable hand.
and i hope you die
i hope we both die


----------



## mejix (Oct 31, 2006)

so today, 12 weeks after i fractured my left foot -7 of which i wore a cast-, i was told that i can stop using crutches. ladies and gentlemen please rise for my new national anthem: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOYICbSmX0o






*


----------



## elle camino (Oct 31, 2006)

congrats on getting off the crutches! i was on them once for a really short period of time, and they made me absolutely miserable.


----------



## Mini (Nov 1, 2006)

I now know that calling someone the AntiChrist is against the rules of Hyde Park.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2006)

. . . . . . .


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2006)

IC that the pre-finale blues are hitting me pretty hard right now. I always find myself attached to fictional characters in a long book or a TV series, and when I get near the end, I just get bummed out.

Yeah, I know about that saying- "Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened." But there's something lost once everything's done. Whenever something ends, you can't go back and feel any of it again. Ever. It's never rediscovered with the same feeling as you once felt. _That's_ what I lament, not that something has ended.


----------



## Mini (Nov 1, 2006)

Tina said:


> . . . . . . .



Even if she is.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2006)

I cannot imagine who you must be talking about, Mini.

*walks away whistling a snappy tune*


----------



## Friday (Nov 1, 2006)

IC that I found out you're not allowed to call her a bobble-head either.


----------



## Mini (Nov 1, 2006)

Next thing you know we won't be allowed to call her a daffy cow, or a single-minded malcontent.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 1, 2006)

ahahahaha 'daffy'. 
people need to say daffy more often.


----------



## nosaj (Nov 1, 2006)

I want to be the daffy, single-minded malcontent.

I confess that I don't understand why this person feels the need to be a malcontent. Will this person be a malcontent until the day he or she sees a 100% Republican congress and 99% Republican Senate (plus Joe Lieberman)? What's it going to take?


----------



## Friday (Nov 1, 2006)

For everyone to be exactly like her, and isn't that enough to make you crave cyanide.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 1, 2006)

I confess that I am looking forward to the weekend. 

KitKat Lounge, here I come!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 1, 2006)

Someone needs to kick her in the ass.


----------



## Mini (Nov 1, 2006)

nosaj said:


> I want to be the daffy, single-minded malcontent.
> 
> I confess that I don't understand why this person feels the need to be a malcontent. Will this person be a malcontent until the day he or she sees a 100% Republican congress and 99% Republican Senate (plus Joe Lieberman)? What's it going to take?



My guess is the Rapture.


----------



## nosaj (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't wait for the Rapture myself...because with the way fanatics tend to behave, the world will be a much happier place when they've all left.

But given the state of the environment, I'm sure Jesus or Buddha or Mohammed or the Flying Spaghetti Monster or whoever won't take them anywhere until they've cleaned the mess up.


----------

